# التوربين الغازي وأجراءت الصيانة



## المصري 00 (12 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الموضوع عبارة عن مشروع ( أعادة تأهيل التوربين الغازي فريم 5 )
يعني ببساطة هنشرح عمليات الفك والتركيب والفحص والقياس والأستبدال لكل جزء من التوربين


----------



## المصري 00 (12 مايو 2010)

*البداية 001/0*

أول حاجة أنا فكرة أبتدي بيها هي وضع صورة للأجزاء الرائيسية للتوربين الذي سوف نشرحه مع شرح فائدة كل منها وذكر أوانواع العمرات


----------



## م/وفاء (12 مايو 2010)

والله جزاك الله بالف خير علي هذا العمل و ان شاء الله يجعل في ميزان حسناتك ولو امكن انزال خطوات الفك والتركيب علي شكل مشروع ms project وذلك لعمل المقارنه بمعدل انتاج و تقسيم المهام بين الاعمال الهندسيه المختلفه


----------



## المصري 00 (12 مايو 2010)

*وجزاكي الله خيرا مثله*



م/وفاء قال:


> والله جزاك الله بالف خير علي هذا العمل و ان شاء الله يجعل في ميزان حسناتك ولو امكن انزال خطوات الفك والتركيب علي شكل مشروع ms project وذلك لعمل المقارنه بمعدل انتاج و تقسيم المهام بين الاعمال الهندسيه المختلفه


 
وجزاكي الله خير مثله يابشمهدسة وفاء( ان شاء الله سوف أقوم بتحميله لكي لكن ليس الان بسبب أن الموقع رافض رفع الملفات لحين اكتمال عدد مشاركاتي ) 
والان مع الشرح 
نبداء بأنواع العمرات 
1 - عمرة الحارق ( غرفة الحريق ومشتملاتها ) 
2 - عمرة مسارات الغازات الساخنة 
3 - التفتيش الرائيسي


HDGT.PP2T6/​*Heavy-Duty Gas Turbine​​​​​​​​​Shutdown Inspections​
Combustion
Hot-Gas-Path
Major​** 
 
*


----------



## المصري 00 (13 مايو 2010)

أتفضلو الصور وربنا يسهل أصل عملية رفع الملفات بتاخد وقت 

http://rapidshare.com/files/386623156/____________________________________________1.rar.html


----------



## المصري 00 (15 مايو 2010)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_​
ايه ياجماعة فين مهندسين وفنين ميكانيكا القوي والتوربينات علي فكرة انا لو مش هلاقي اسئلة وردود مش هينفع أكمل أنا عايز نتفاعل مع بعض علشان أتعلم منكم و أستفيد الحكاية مش بس موضوع المشروع وبس .

عموما نبتدي نتكلم عن تفاصيل أول يوم حسب الترتيب الزمني للمشروع طبقا للترتيب الموضوع من الشركة المصنعة (ملحوظة عند ذكر الشركة المصنعة فالمقصود أما شركة هتاشي أوشركة جنرال اليكترك مالم أذكر غير ذلك ) 
اليوم الأول : 
_1 - تهيئة المكان حول التربينة :-_
وده مهم جدا من النواحي التالية 
تجيهزات الأمن الصناعي ( القاعدة الأولي الأمن أولا ) 
تجهيز المعدات والأدوات وأماكن وضع العدة والأجزاء المفكوكة وأماكن الفحص والصيانة ( من المهم أن يكون لكل مهمة مكان معروف للجميع علي سبيل المثال مكان عملية اللحام ، مكان عمليات الغسيل ، مكان عمليات الفحص والأختبارات ، مكان الأدوات ، مكان الراحة وتناول الطعام والمشروبات ، مكان الخامات والأجزاء الجديدة ، ومكان الأجزاء المستهلكة التي لن تسخدم ثانيا ألخ ....... ) ويجب مراعات أن تكون المساحات جيدة وواسعة ومريحة للعاملين وأمنة وغير مرهقة للعمالة علي سبيل المثال من ضمن القرارات الخاطئة التي تم أتخاذها في بداية المشروع قرار وضع مخزن المعدات والخامات علي بعد أكثر من 400 متر من موقع أول توربنية نعمل بها في المشروع وكانت النتيجة كارثة فمن يذهب من العمال لأحضار شيئ يستغرق نحو نصف ساعة في الذهاب والأياب وربما أحتج ألي العودة ثانيا فكانت النتيجة اذا تم مقارنة الوقت المستهلك في تلك التربينة مع تربينة أخري في نفس المشروع نجد أن النتيجة 4.5 : 1 والمقارنة بالشهور (التربينة الأولي أستهلكت أربعة أشهر ونصف تقريبا والتربينة التي تم وضع المخزن بجوارها أستغرقت شهر واحد من العمل مع العلم أن عدد العمالة كان الضعف تقريبا في التربينة الأولي ) أي أن مكان المخزن فقط كان عامل مهم في ضياع الوقت غير أنه كان مؤثرا علي ارهق العاملين بدون داعي وهذا ينطبق علي جميع العوامل الأخري.
_2 - أستخراج أمر العمل الرسمي :-_
وهوعبارة أخطار من أربع نسخ 
1- نسخة الأمن الصناعي .
2- نسخة قسم التشغيل والتحكم .
3- نسخة قسم الصيانة .
4- نسخة مع المسؤل عن تنفيذ العمل المستخرج له أمر العمل.
ويجب أن يشمل علي الخانات الأتية كاخانات أساسية 
( خانة لوقت بداية العمل ونهايته _ خانة لتوقيع جميع من يحصل علي نسخة من أمر العمل ويوقع كل منهم قبل العمل وعند أنتهائه _ خانة لملاحظات الأمن الصناعي والتشغيل وأي ملاحظات أخري ) 
و أحب أنبه لأمر مهم أمر العمل مهم جدا للأسباب الأتية 
1- سوف يقوم قسم الأمن الصناعي بتأمين موقع العمل وتهيئته بالظروف المناسبة للعمل .
2- تأمين العاملين بحيث لا يقوم قسم التشغيل بتشغيل التربينة أو أي جزاء منها ولو لاقدر الله حصل وتم تشغيل أي منهم وتسبب في مشكلة أو حادث تكون المسؤلية مسؤلية قسم التشغيل ويتم تعويض العاملين وحفظ حقوقهم .
3- حفظ الأحداث في دفتر التسجيل الخاص بقسم الصيانة من أجل تتبع حالة التربينة الخ .......
_3 - أختبار الأداء وتسجيل قرائات التربينة:-_
ويتم فيها تشغيل التربينة وأختبار أدائها وتسجيلها وذلك للرجوع اليها بعد أجراء عملية الصيانة للمقارنة ( سوف أقوم بمناقشة أختبار الأداء في موضوع منفصل حيث أنه موضوع كبير يحتاج الي شرح )
وبعد ذلك تترك التربينة لتتم علية التبريد . 
_هكذاتقريبا يكون قد أتممنا عمل اليوم الأول _
_في أنتظار أسئلتكم والسلام عليكم _


----------



## عبدربه عبداللطيف (16 مايو 2010)

ما هو الزمن الذى تستغرقه التربينة لتبرد بشكل كاف لبدء العمل ؟


----------



## Thegangster (16 مايو 2010)

طب ممكن اعرف انهى محطى دى و قمت بعملية الصيانة دى من اد اية بالظبط؟


----------



## المصري 00 (16 مايو 2010)

عبدربه عبداللطيف قال:


> ما هو الزمن الذى تستغرقه التربينة لتبرد بشكل كاف لبدء العمل ؟


من واقع العمل نحن نقوم بختبار الاداء في الساعات المبكرة من اليوم ثم نقوم بترك التربينة 12 ساعة علي نظام الراتشيت + 12 ساعة أخري للتبريد الأضافي وهذه هي أقل مدة ممكنة وبعدها لا يتم العمل الا في الأماكن الباردة في التربينة وطبعا هتسئلني ليه منستناش يوم كمان أرد وأقولك الوقت يعني المال من حيث عدد الساعات التي تكون فيها التربينة خارج الخدمة ومن حيث تكلفة العمالة والمعدات
وكمان اليوم اللي هنوفره ممكن نحتجه عند حدوث بعض المعوقات أو المشاكل لا قدر الله


----------



## المصري 00 (16 مايو 2010)

thegangster قال:


> طب ممكن اعرف انهى محطى دى و قمت بعملية الصيانة دى من اد اية بالظبط؟


 الأخ المحترم (المشاغب حسب الترجمة النصية للأسم )
أولا بالنسبة لأسم المحطة فأنا لا أستطيع أن أخبرك به بسبب سياسة الشركة التي كنت أعمل معها (وأنا أحترم نظام العمل حتي لو لم أكن أحد أفراده الأن ) ويكفيك أن تعرف أنها محطة في أحد دول الخليج
ثانيا عمليات الصيانة في المحطة وكانت لعدد من التربينات أستمرت لمدة عامان ونصف وأنا لسة مخلص من حوالي شهر


----------



## المصري 00 (18 مايو 2010)

*صيانة التوربين الغازي اليوم الثاني*

_اليوم الثاني:-_
1-  توزيع مجموعات العمل ( يجب ان يراعي أن التوزيع يكون علي أساس الكفائة في العمل والراحة النفسية للمجموعة الواحدة بحيث تكون المجموعة متكاملة كي نحصل منهم علي أفضل النتائج في أقل وقت ) ملحوظة صغيرة رجاء خاص لاتقم بترتيب المجموعة بناء علي المحابة (الكوسة المصري طبعا كلنا عرفنها ) فقائد المجموعة هو أكفئهم وليس أقربهم اليك ويكون ترتيب المجموعات هكذا مساعد أو أثنين + عدد أثنين فنيين ويفضل أن يكون الفنيين أحدهما أفضل من الأخر ولا يكونان متساويان كي يكون القائد ، ويكون هناك لكل المجموعات قائد واحد منهم هو من يقوم بتوزيع المهام ورفع التقارير الي مهندس المشروع.
2-  بداء العمل وتأتي أشارة بداء العمل من قسم التشغيل والتحكم وقسم الأمن الصناعي بعد التأكد من أن كل مصادر الطاقة الكهربية قد تم عزلها وكل محابس ( بلوف ) دخول الوقود تم غلقها ويفضل أن أمكن عزلها بفلنشات عزل ( ونفضل ذلك في حالة الوقود الغازي )، وأنه تم عزل نظام الأطفاء الذاتي و أنه تم وضع البطاقات الحمراء لمنع اي شخص من اعادة الطاقة أو الوقود مرة أخري.
3-  تقوم مجموعة صندوق تروس الحمل ( LOAD GEAR ) بفك السقف والأبوب حول صندوق التروس مع ما يلزم من مواسير لبخار الزيت موجودة في السقف ومواسير نظام الأطفاء وتقوم مجموعة الكهرباء والأجهزة بفك توصيلات الأنارة وأجهزة قياس الحرارة والأهتزاز من داخل الغرفة ومن علي صندوق التروس وأجهزة قياس حرارة عادم التوربينة (في حالة تغيرها للأستبدال وفي حالة عملها مرة أخري تتم معايرتها ) .
4- تقوم مجموعة التربينة بفك الأبواب والسقف ومدخنة عادم محرك الديزل ( في بعض الموديلات ويختلف مكانها طبقا للشركة المصنعة ) وخلي بالك من الأبواب ممكن تكون ساخنة ثم فك مواسير نظام الأطفاء الذاتي ثم تقوم بفك الفتحة التي يتم منها الدخول الي مدخل الهواء للضاغط وكمان نظام التهوية الملحق بالغرفة (duct) الدكتات ثم تقوم مجموعة الكهرباء والأجهزة بفك مستشعرات الحرارة وبعض مكونات نظام الأطفاء ( المكونات الالكترونية )  .
5- تقوم مجموعة الملحقات (غرفة ملحقات التربينة ) بفك الأبواب واعداد سقالة لفك مسار الهواء الداخل للضاغط duct ثم تقوم بفك الدكت الذي علي شكل كوع Air Inlet Elbow مع الأحتفاظ ببعض المسامير به لحين موعد رفعه بالونش ( تتم عملية فكه في هذا الفريم أم بالنسبة الي فريم 7 لا يتم فكه ) .
6- تقوم نفس المجموعة بفك غطاء الوصلة بين صتدوق تروس المساعدات ( Coupling ) وعمود التربينة من ناحية الضاغط ثم تقوم بحل الوصلة دون أزالة المسامير (تهوية المسامير ) .
7- تقوم مجموعة صندوق تروس الحمل بنفس العمل من ناحية التربينة ثم تقوم مجموعة اللحام بعملية لحام أماكن تحميل عمود المولد .
8- الخطوات مرة أخري ولكن بالغة الأنجليزية ومختصرة
Issue Red Tag (Lock & Tag Out)​​Isolate Electrical Power & Co2​​Remove Turbine Roof & side Panel and Load Gear Roof​​Remove Coupling Guard & spacer (Acceory Gear & Load Gear


----------



## عبدربه عبداللطيف (25 مايو 2010)

الأخ العزيز ( المصرى ) نرجو منكم استكمال الموضوع لأهميته البالغة .


----------



## المصري 00 (26 مايو 2010)

عبدربه عبداللطيف قال:


> الأخ العزيز ( المصرى ) نرجو منكم استكمال الموضوع لأهميته البالغة .


والله يا أستاذ عبد ربه أنا أفتكرت أن مفيش حد مهتم أنا قولت للسادة الزملاء من المهندسين والفنيين عيزين نتفاعل مع بعض بس يظهر هما مش فهمني عموما انا هكمل طلما في زملاء زي حضرتك بيتبعوا الموضوع وهبتدي أرفع بعض الصور علشان توضح كلامي
ودي أول صورة 





وهي توضح أماكن الأجزاء التي سبق وأن تحدثت عنها وأنشاء الله اليوم سوف أقوم برفع جدول الأعمال بس يجماعة عيزكوا تلحظوا أن الجدول ده أسترشادي يعني أنت ممكن تسبقه أو تتأخر عنه حسب طبيعة موقع العمل والظروف (راجع اليوم الأول ) ورجاء عايز أسئلة علشان الكل يستفاد :20:


----------



## عبدربه عبداللطيف (26 مايو 2010)

أنا أؤيدك فى أن جدول الأعمال قد يتغير وسأعطى مثالاً على ذلك :
أثناء تركيب suction and discharge pipes for a gas compressor استغرق هذا الموضوع ما يقرب من أسبوع للضاغط الواحد حيث أن Flanges Parallism Allowance كان المطلوب 0.25 مم لل Discharge و 0.17 مم للـ Suction وذلك لتفادى حدوث أى Piping Strain قد يؤدى إلى Vibration وبالتالى حدوث compressor failure, Coupling failure.

وأشكرك على متابعة الموضوع يا أخى الكريم .


----------



## عرديب (26 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم انا احتاج الى مساعدة
لكيفية حساب كفاءة التوربين الغازى


----------



## المصري 00 (26 مايو 2010)

*الجدول التخطيطي لعملية أعادة التأهيل للتربين الغازي فريم 5*

الجدول التخطيطي لعملية أعادة التأهيل للتربين الغازي فريم 5 
الي المهندسة وفاء 
والي الزميل المحترم المهندس عبد ربه خاصة
والي كل الزملاء عامة 
انا رفعت الجدول بشكلين متشابهين الشكل الأول هو الوقت المتوقع للمشروع (تربينة واحدة فريم 5 )
والشكل الثاني هو عبارة عن جدول يعمل عليه المهندس والفني كل يوم أثناء المشروع علشان يعرف هوفين من نهاية الأعمال
*Your Download-Link:GT# Mech. Activities تعديل.xls 
http://www.upload-drive.com/file/8727/GT--Mech--Activities------------xls.html
* 


*Your Download-Link:Time Schedule GT#.xls **
http://www.upload-drive.com/file/8728/Time-Schedule-GT--xls.html
*http://www.upload-drive.com/file/8725/GT--Mech--Activities------------xls.html
معلش يا بشمهندة هي دي الصيغة اللي عندي حاليا علشان البرنامج اللي حضرتك طلباه مش متوفر معي الأن كان معنا أثناء العمل علي اجهزة الشركة
ملحوظة الأعمال الكهربية اللي في الجدول أنا مش هتعرض لها أوي علشان يكون الكلام دقيق بس أنا هتكلم في العموم بالنسبة للأعمال الضرورية التي تساعد قسم الميكانيكا


----------



## المصري 00 (26 مايو 2010)

عرديب قال:


> السلام عليكم انا احتاج الى مساعدة
> لكيفية حساب كفاءة التوربين الغازى


 


أخي العزيز وضح سؤالك لو أنت عايز كتاب وبس أنا ممكن أضع لك بعض الكتب ولو عايز الشرح أستني شوية ولما يجي معاد الأختبار سوف أقوم بشرحه في ميعاده في المشروع


----------



## المصري 00 (27 مايو 2010)

*اليوم الثالث : مهام مجموعة صندوق تروس الحمل :-*

*اليوم الثالث : *
*مهام مجموعة صندوق تروس الحمل :-*
*1) فك غطاء الوصلة بين المولد وصندوق تروس الحمل (Remove Coupling Guard )*
*2) فك غطاء الوصلة بين التربينة وصندوق تروس الحمل (Remove Coupling Guard ) لم يتم الأنتهاء منها في اليوم السابق*
*3) تركيب أوناش الجنزير ( Chain hoists) التي بها يتم تحريك (دوران) صندوق التروس وعمود المولد ( ملحوظة لم يتم فك الوصلة بين عمود المولد و صندوق التروس ) *
*4) فك الوصلة بين صندوق التروس والتربينة (Spacers Load Gear ) ونبداء من الداخل أي من ناحية التربينة وأنصح المجموعة بأستخدام المفتاح المصنع (Slugging wrenches ) الخاص بهذه العملية وخصوصا في الوحداة المصنعة من شركة هيتاشي*
*5) ثم نقوم بفك الناحية الثانية من الوصلة من ناحية صندوق التروس ونقوم بعملية دفع وصلة المولد كي تحدث أزاحة تسمح لنا برفع الوصلة الأخري بسهولة ونقوم برفعاها بالطريقة الخاصة بلا تحميل نهائيا علي العمال فقط أوناش الجنزير والونش الخاص بالمشروع (ونش 25 طن لأشغال العامة ونش 50 طن لرفع العمود والمدخنة )*
*6) نقوم بتركيب التجهيزة الخاصة بفحص موازاة العمود أو المحاذة *
*7) ثم نقوم بتدوير ( لف ) وصلة عمود المولد صندوق التروس والقيام بعملية فحص الموازاة (Check Alignment ) (ملحوظة أحنا هنا بنقول فحص مش ضبط )*
*8) أجرءات ا لأمن الصناعي لهذه المهام*
*أ‌- التأكد من جفاف الأرضية من أية مخلفات أو زيوت *
*ب‌- التأكد من أن أوناش الجنزير سليمة ومطابقة للأحمال الواقعة عليها *
*ت‌- مناسبة المعدات والأدوات للأعمال *
*ث‌- توفير أضاءة مناسبة لو أستمر العمل ليلا بالتنسيق مع مجموعة الكهرباء*
*ج‌- التأكد من أستخدام مهمات الأمن الصناعي الشخصية ( أستحلفكوا بالله الأمن أولا وأخيرا )*

*والأن مع الخطوات مصورة*
*مهام مجموعة صندوق تروس الحمل :-*
*فك غطاء الوصلة بين المولد وصندوق تروس الحمل (**Remove Coupling Guard** )*
*

*

*

*
*فك غطاء الوصلة بين التربينة وصندوق تروس الحمل (**Remove Coupling Guard** ) **لم يتم الأنتهاء منها في اليوم السابق 

*
*

*
*تركيب أوناش الجنزير ( Chain hoists) التي بها يتم تحريك (دوران) صندوق التروس وعمود المولد ( ملحوظة لم يتم فك الوصلة بين عمود المولد و صندوق التروس ) 

*
*فك الوصلة بين صندوق التروس والتربينة (Spacers Load Gear ) ونبداء من الداخل أي من ناحية التربينة وأنصح المجموعة بأستخدام المفتاح المصنع (Slugging wrenches ) الخاص بهذه العملية وخصوصا في الوحداة المصنعة من شركة هيتاشي 

*
*ثم نقوم بفك الناحية الثانية من الوصلة من ناحية صندوق التروس 

*
*

*
*ونقوم بعملية دفع وصلة المولد كي تحدث أزاحة تسمح لنا برفع الوصلة الأخري بسهولة 

*
*ونقوم برفعاها بالطريقة الخاصة بلا تحميل نهائيا علي العمال فقط أوناش الجنزير والونش الخاص بالمشروع 

*
*

*
*1) نقوم بتركيب التجهيزة الخاصة بفحص موازاة العمود أو المحاذاة*


*2) ثم نقوم بتدوير ( لف ) وصلة عمود المولد صندوق التروس والقيام بعملية فحص الموازاة (Check Alignment )*

*:20::20::20:*


----------



## المصري 00 (27 مايو 2010)

صورة التجهيزة الخاصة بفحص المحاذاة


----------



## المصري 00 (27 مايو 2010)

*أدوات فحص التوازي ( المحازاة ) Alignment tools*

السلام عليكم 
حتي الأن لاتوجد أسئلة أوتفاعل مع الموضوع ، انا توقعت علي الأقل حد يسئل عن عملية المحازة (Alignment ) كيف تتم ، ماهي الأدوات المستخدمة ، ما هي المشاكل التي نوجهها عند العمل ، ماهي أسماء و أنواع عدم المحازاة ، كيفة علاج كلا منها ، تأثير المحازاة وعدم المحازاة علي المعدة الدوارة .
بس يظهر ان الناس عايزة تعرف عن كل حاجة القليل فقط ( حضرات السادة الزملاء أحنا مش في الكلية بنشرح مادة نظري أو في المعهد أو المدرسة الصناعية هنتكلم شوية علشان الحصة تخلص لا انا عايز اتناقش معكم من أجل الفائدة للجميع )
واليكم الأدوات الأساسية في هذة العملية وأنا هكتفي بها وهكمل الموضع عند عملية المحازاة النهائية للعمود طلما مفيش حماس كافي لهذا الموضوع المهم

*Dial gauge with magnetic base *
*عداد الساعة مع القعدة المغناطيسية *
*Alignment fixture*
*التجهيزة الخاصة بالعملية*
*Mirror*
*مرءاة صغيرة*
*Torch light*
*كشاف صغير مناسب *
*Chalk piece*
*قطعة طباشير*
*Micro meter*
*الميكروميتر طبعا مش محتج شرح معناه*
*Shims*
*نوعية من الصاج أو النحاس تكون رفيعة جدا وتأتي بمقاسات مناسبة*
*Shim cutter*
*مقص صاج مناسب*
*Hydraulic Jack*
*سلندرهيدروليكي لعملية الأزاحة (كوريك هيدروليك مثل العملية السابقة *​ 
​


----------



## عبدربه عبداللطيف (27 مايو 2010)

أخى العزيز المصرى ، جزاك الله خيراً على ما تمدنا به من معلومات قيمة ، وأرجو أن يتسع لنا صدرك فى شرح الجزء الخاص بالا ستقامة Alignment بالتفصيل مع ذكر طريقة تركيب الكوبلنج لأننى أعتقد أن طريقة التركيب صعبة ولها خطوات كثيرة لتضمن أن المسافة بين Two Hubs مطابقة لما هو فى الـ manual.
وكيف يتم أخذ الـ Thermal Growth فى الاعتبار .
وأعتقد أن هناك البعض يستخدم Laser Alignment فما هى الخطوات المتبعة .

ولكم جزيل الشكر .


----------



## عبدربه عبداللطيف (27 مايو 2010)

ألاحظ فى الصورة الخاصة بعمل Alignment Check استخدام Dial Indicator with Magnetic Base موضوع على شاقة mandrel وعلى مايبدو أنها مثبتة على Generator Shaft ,ومن الناحية الأخرى لتقيس انحراف Gearbox shaft عن generator shaft.
هل هذا مضبوط أم أنا مخطئ .


----------



## المصري 00 (27 مايو 2010)

عبدربه عبداللطيف قال:


> أخى العزيز المصرى ، جزاك الله خيراً على ما تمدنا به من معلومات قيمة ، وأرجو أن يتسع لنا صدرك فى شرح الجزء الخاص بالا ستقامة Alignment بالتفصيل مع ذكر طريقة تركيب الكوبلنج لأننى أعتقد أن طريقة التركيب صعبة ولها خطوات كثيرة لتضمن أن المسافة بين Two Hubs مطابقة لما هو فى الـ manual.
> وكيف يتم أخذ الـ Thermal Growth فى الاعتبار .
> وأعتقد أن هناك البعض يستخدم Laser Alignment فما هى الخطوات المتبعة .
> 
> ولكم جزيل الشكر .


والله العظيم حضرتك الوحيد حاليا اللي مخليني أكمل في الموضع ده نظرا لعدم أهتمام السادة الزملاء بالرد والأسئلة علي الرغم من أني حريص علي تبسيط الشرح ولا اكتفي بذكر النقاط بل اقف عند كل نقطة مهمة في الموضوع وسوف أبدء شرح اللي حضرتك طلبته مني حاضر من عيووني 
ومشكور حضرتك لتذكيري بمعني أخر لكلمة Alignment وهو الأستقامة وسوف أقوم بأستبداله في الشروحات القادمة


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (28 مايو 2010)

مشكور على المجهود

لدينا 3 وحدات غاز توربيان في العمل, و انخفض معدل الميثان في الغاز , فحدث انخفاض في اللود من 220 ميغاواط الى 20 ميغاواط فقط في وحدتين أما الثالثة فلم ينخفض اللود مع ان الغاز يأتي لهم من هيدر واحد. فما السبب؟


ولدي كثير من الاسئلة اريد ان اسالك اياها ان لم تمانع


----------



## المصري 00 (28 مايو 2010)

عبدربه عبداللطيف قال:


> ألاحظ فى الصورة الخاصة بعمل Alignment Check استخدام Dial Indicator with Magnetic Base موضوع على شاقة mandrel وعلى مايبدو أنها مثبتة على Generator Shaft ,ومن الناحية الأخرى لتقيس انحراف Gearbox shaft عن generator shaft.
> هل هذا مضبوط أم أنا مخطئ .


ربنا ما يجعلك مخطئ 
بس للايضاح لا يطلق علي التجهيزة الخاصة بالأستقامة ( شاقة mandrel ) بل نطلق عليها ( Alignment fixture ) 
ثانيا هي مثبتة علي عمود السرعة العالية ( high-speed shaft ) في صندوق التروس وليست علي ( Generator Shaft ) لتقيس انحرافه عن ( turbine shaft ) عمود التربينة
نحن لم نقم بفك الوصلة بين المولد وصندوق التروس بعد راجع الصور والشرح السابق هذه من مهام اليوم الربع لمجموعة عمل صندوق تروس الحمل ( Team - Load Gear )


----------



## المصري 00 (28 مايو 2010)

المهندس عبدالله قال:


> مشكور على المجهود
> 
> لدينا 3 وحدات غاز توربيان في العمل, و انخفض معدل الميثان في الغاز , فحدث انخفاض في اللود من 220 ميغاواط الى 20 ميغاواط فقط في وحدتين أما الثالثة فلم ينخفض اللود مع ان الغاز يأتي لهم من هيدر واحد. فما السبب؟
> 
> ...


أرجوا الأيضاح 
1 - هل القيم دي صحيحة أم هي من 220 ألي 200
2 - نوع التربينة ونوع الدورة الحرارية التي تعمل بها 
3 - هل حدث اي تغيير في الجو المحيط من حيث درجة الحرارة ولو ممكن المحطة في لو مينفعش ذكر اسمها
وبالنسبة للأسئلة أسئل برحتك ده شيء يسعدني والسؤال اللي اعرفه ها جوبه واللي لم أحط به علما سوف أبحث عن أجابته أن شاء الله وبكدة نكون بنفيد ونستفيد

روى *أبو هريرة **وعمرو بن العاص **أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : { **من سئل عن علم فكتمه ألجم بلجام من نار **}*


----------



## المصري 00 (30 مايو 2010)

*ضبط الأستقامة بين النظرية والتطبيق*

*ضبط الأستقامة بين النظرية والتطبيق :*
*أولا يجب أيضاح أن عملية ضبط الأستقامة هي :*
*عميلة نقوم بها للحصول علي أقرب أستقامة ممكنة *
*أو بمعني أخر هي الحصول علي القدر المسموح به من عدم الأستقامة (الموصي به من قبل الشركة المصنعة ) ومن العومل الحاكمة في هذا القدر أختلاف درجة الحرارة بين طرفي الكبلنج (مثال – التربينة تكون درجة حررتها أعلي من صندوق تروس الحمل ) _ سرعة المعدة _نوع الوصلة بين طرفي الكبلنج*
*ثانيا عملية ضبط الأستقامة تتم بعدة طرق وليسة طريقة واحدة وتختلف الطريقة طبقا لعدة أسباب منها علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر :-*
*1- **العوامل الحاكمة السابق ذكرها*
*2- **أمكانية تحريك طرفي الكبلنج*
*3- **المساحة المتاحة لعملية ضبط الأستقامة *
*4- **الأزاحة المحورية بين طرفي الكبلنج*
*5- **الأدوات المتاحة لعملية القياس وخصوصا (التجهيزة و عدادات القياس)*
*6- **طول الوصلة - الكبلنج*
*7- **سرعة المعدة *
*8- **وغالبا تقوم الشركة المصنعة بوضع بعض الشروط لعملية ضبط الأستقامة مثل:*
*· **الحد المسموح به من عدم الأستقامة*
*· **طريقة تحريك طرفي الكبلنج *


*مثال علي أختلف عملية ضبط الأستقامة :-*
*في أحد المشريع التي كنت قد عملت بها لدي الشركة ******* قامت الشركة بطلب فنيين من مصر ليعملوا مع الشركة بنظام الزيارة حيث كان المشروع له مدة محددة والشركة تعمل في عدة مشاريع وعدد المهندسين والفنيين لا يكفي للعمل في جميع المشاريع مع بعضها البعض في نفس الوقت وهناك قمت مع هؤلاء السادة لن أقول الفنيين ولا كن سوف أقول المحترفين بعمل أجتماع غير رسمي في يوم الراحة لنقوم سويا بشرح بعض الأعمال المهمة في مجال عملنا كي يستفيد الجميع وأيضا كي لا يحدث اي تعارض أثناء العمل وطبعا من أهم المواضيع أن لم يكن أهما علي الأطلاق هو عملية ضبط الأستقامة للمعدات وخصوصا التربينة مع صندوق تروس المساعدات أو التربينة مع المولد (**ملحوظة هذة التربينة لم تكن فريم 5 بل كانت فريم 7**حيث لا يوجد صندوق تروس الحمل**) *
*ومن خلال هذه المناقشة الساخنة جدا والتي وصلة الي حد أستدعاء مهندس المشروع للفصل في بعض نقاط الخلاف وبعدها قمت بعمل هدنة بين الجميع كي يتم تحديد نقاط الأتفاق (وكان لازم نسقي الجميع حاجة سقعة علشان جو الجلسة سخن جدا ) :73::83::86::60:*

*الخلاصة*​ 
*بعد المناقشة وجد الأتي :-*
*1- **طريقة ضبط الأستقامة تختلف من معدة الي أخري ومن تربينة الي أخري ومن فريم الي أخر ومن شركة الي أخري ومع طبيعة التربينة ( بخارية أوغازية )*
*2- **هناك نقاط أساسية مشتركة في كل الطرق وأن أختلف المسمي *
*3- **يمكنك (مع وجود الخبرة الكافية ) أن تقوم بتغير الطريقة التي تعمل بها الي طريقة أخري عند الحاجة (والكلام ده تم تطبيقه فعليا في جميع المشاريع التي عملت بها من خلال الفنيين العرب أو الخبراء الأجانب الذين يتم أستقدامهم من الشركة المصنعة )*
*4- **الشيء المهم والأساسي في الموضوع هو الوصول للحد المسموح به من عدم الأستقامة والمصرح به من قبل الشركة المصنعة *






صورة لبعض عدادات القياس المستخدمة ( يتم أستخدامها حسب الأحتياج )


----------



## عبدربه عبداللطيف (30 مايو 2010)

أشكرك يا باشمهندس المصرى على هذه المعلومات القيمة وأطمع فى Alignment Procedure وليكن فى التربينة محل الشرح.


----------



## المصري 00 (3 يونيو 2010)

عبدربه عبداللطيف قال:


> أشكرك يا باشمهندس المصرى على هذه المعلومات القيمة وأطمع فى Alignment Procedure وليكن فى التربينة محل الشرح.


لاشكر علي واجب 
وسامحني علي التأخير في الرد نظرا لظروف رجوعي الي مصر حديثا أما بعد
نحن الأن كا تذكر نناقش عملية الفك للتربينة وكما قلنا سابقا نحن في عملية فك الكبلن بين التربينة و صندوق تروس الحمل أو كما يطلق عليه صندوق تخفيض السرعة وهو متوفر في فريم 5 , 6 ولايوجد في فريم 7 وبذلك تختلف إجراءت ضبط الأستقامة لكل فريم كما أوضحنا سابقا عموما في مرحلة الفك للتربينة يكون كل المطلوب هو معرفة قيمة عدم ألأستقامة الموجود فعليا وذلك للأسباب الأتية
1- عمل مقارنة بينه وبين القياسات عند عملية التجميع 
2- معرفة أمكانية تخفيض الأهتزازت ( في حالة أن عدم الأستقامة كان كبيرا أو متجاوزا الحد المسموح به ) 
3- يكون مرجعا لبعض الأعطال التي تظهر أثناء عملية الفك علي سبيل المثال ( وجود هري أو تسلخ في كراسي التحميل ، وجود أحتكاك في الأماكن القريبة من العمود أو الريش )
فإذا وجدت أحدي هذه العيوب يتم مرعات ذالك عند عملية الضبط أثناء التجميع 
وفي الشرح السابق كنت قد أوضحت بعض الأجراءت لهذه العملية دعني أجمل بعض الشرح هنا 
أولا يتم فك الوصلة ورفعها بعناية 
ثانيا يتم تركيب التجهيزة الخاصة من ناحية صندوق التروس ( هناك طريقة أخري يتم فيها تركيب التجهيزة من ناحية التربينة )
ثالثا يتم تركيب الأدوات الخاصة بلف ( أدارة ) عمود المولد مع صندوق تروس التحميل (تم شرحه بالصور سابقا ) 
ربعا يتم تركيب وسيلة لمنع ترس السرعة العالية من الأزاحة المحورية (تستخدم في هذه الطريقة فقط ) وهو الترس المركب عليه الكبلن محل الشرح 
خامسا يتم تركيب عدادات القياس بحيث يتم أخذ قراءة للوجه وأخري للجانب وتسمي هذه الطريقة ( Face and Rim )
يتم المرعاة عند أخذ قراءة للوجه تركيب عداد لقياس الأزاحة المحورية حتي يتم طرحها من الناتج لعرفة القراءة الصحيحة
و أنشاء الله سوف أقوم المرة القادمة برفع قراءت فعلية مع بعض الرسومات التوضيحية من الشركة المصنعة وبعض الصور من الواقع


----------



## عبدربه عبداللطيف (3 يونيو 2010)

_Thank you Eng. El-Masry for your follow up,and welcome back to Egypt_


----------



## المصري 00 (6 يونيو 2010)

*كما وعدت حضراتكم قمت برفع قراءة فعلية لأحد التربينات بالأضافة الي كورس صغير في الأستقامة كنت قد حصلت عليه من أحد الزملاء الكوريين من (الشركة الكورية لصيانة المحطات / CPS )*
*بس أنا أحب أعلق علي بعض الكلام كي يرتاح قلبي بالنسبة للمهندس عبد ربه وإلي كل السادة المشاركين معي في الموضوع انا فني ميكانيكا تربينات غازية أيوه فني مش مهندس حتي الأن *
ملحوظة أنا أكمل تعليمي كي أصبح مهندس ويسعدني عندما أنتهي أن تدعوني بهذا اللقب وليس قبله 
للايضاح وشكرا 
أخوكم 
أحمد المصري

*Your Download-Link:Windows Bitmap Image جديد (2).bmp *
*http://www.upload-drive.com/file/8714/Windows-Bitmap-Image-----------2--bmp.htm*


*Your Download-Link:*Alignment-POMC.ppt 
http://www.upload-drive.com/file/8712/Alignment-POMC-ppt.html

*Your Download-Link:*Case studies-New.ppt http://www.upload-drive.com/file/8713/Case-studies-New-ppt.html


----------



## راضى تمام (7 يونيو 2010)

الموضوع جميل بس يارريت تكمله


----------



## Menaji (7 يونيو 2010)

مع التحية للاخ احمد المصري
المهندس / مناجي


----------



## المصري 00 (8 يونيو 2010)

menaji قال:


> مع التحية للاخ احمد المصري
> المهندس / مناجي


 أشكر حضرتك علي هذه التحية 
وأتوقع من حضرتك أن تعلق علي الموضوع وأن تفيدنا بخبرتك في موضوعنا المتوضع 

أحمد المصري


----------



## المصري 00 (9 يونيو 2010)

*اليوم الثالث متابعة ضبط الأستقامة*

*اليوم الثالث متابعة ضبط الأستقامة*

*قبل أن أتوجه الي أعمال الفريق الثاني وهو فريق غرفة المساعدات أحب أن أريكم بعض الصور حصلت عليها من مشروع من مصر يتم عمل ضبط الأستقامة بين التربينة وصندوق تروس الحمل في هذه الطريقة من خلال تركيب التجهيزة في عمود التربينة ودي طريقة يتنج عنها قراءت أفضل غير أنها تحتج الي ترتيبات معقدة لأدارة عمود التربينة *
*

*










ملحوظة صغيرة هناك صديق باكستاني عملت معه بهذه الطريقة ذات مرة وكان يدير عمود التربينة من جهة الكبلنج الأخر لاكن التجهيزة كانت بدائية وقد كان لي تعديل علي طريقة أدارة العمود لاكن الشركة لم تأخذ بأحدي الأقتراحين الذين تقدمت بهما :18::18:
طبعا أنا مبجبتش العيب علي الشركة والمهندسين اللي كانوا زي العسل طبعا العيب عندي أنا أو كما قال الشاعر : بلد بتاعت شهادات صحيح هههههههه:7:
أمال أنا بكمل درستي من شوية وعجبي 
أرجو منكم المشاركة بالرد والأسئلة وكمان لو حد شيف أي حاجة غلط يراجعني


----------



## المصري 00 (9 يونيو 2010)

*اليوم الثالث 2 (مهام مجموعة صندوق تروس المساعدات )*

غرفة المساعدات تحتوي علي العديد من الأنظمة المساعدة للتربينة والعديد من المعدات التي يطول شرح مكوناتها ووظائفها وطرق صيانتها ولهذا سوف نبداء موضع جديد ان شاء الله تحت أسم 
أنظمة عمل التربينات الغازية وطرق الصيانة
أما الأن فدعونا نناقش مهام الفريق الثاني التي سوف يقوم بها أثناء اليوم الثالث 
أولا : يقوم فريق الكهرباء والأجهزة المختص بفك لواقط ومستشعرات الأهتزاز والسرعة من مكانها مع ملاحظة قياس المسافة بينها وبين ترس عمود التربينة ثم تفحص ويقوم الفني المختص بهذه العملية من فك وفحص وأستبدل عن الحاجة الي ذالك 
ثانيا : يقوم فريق الميكانيكا المخصص للعمل في غرفة المساعدات بفك الوصلة بين التربينة و صندوق تروس المساعدات ورفع الوصلة بنفس الخطوات السابقة تقريبا 
ثالثا : يتم تركيب التجهيزة الخاصة بعملية فحص الأستقامة كما هو موضح في الصورة (ملحوظة هذه التجهيزة تشبه التجهيزة السابقة تقريبا مع أختلاف الأحجام وعموما البيانات الخاصة بهما موجودة في كتاب الصيانة من الشركة المصنعة )




خلفيات كمبيوتر[/URL]


ويتم أخذ القراءت وتسجيلها ثم فك التجهيزة


----------



## المصري 00 (9 يونيو 2010)

راضى تمام قال:


> الموضوع جميل بس يارريت تكمله


 ان شاء الله يا بشمهندس انا بكمل بس انت عارف أنا بحاول لسة أستقر في مصر علشان كدة انا مش فاضي كتير بس فين حضرتك عيزين منك مشاركة مش بس مرور مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## عبدربه عبداللطيف (9 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله لك الزميل المصرى ووفقك الله .


----------



## عبدربه عبداللطيف (9 يونيو 2010)

المصري 00 قال:


> *كما وعدت حضراتكم قمت برفع قراءة فعلية لأحد التربينات بالأضافة الي كورس صغير في الأستقامة كنت قد حصلت عليه من أحد الزملاء الكوريين من (الشركة الكورية لصيانة المحطات / cps )*
> *بس أنا أحب أعلق علي بعض الكلام كي يرتاح قلبي بالنسبة للمهندس عبد ربه وإلي كل السادة المشاركين معي في الموضوع انا فني ميكانيكا تربينات غازية أيوه فني مش مهندس حتي الأن *
> ملحوظة أنا أكمل تعليمي كي أصبح مهندس ويسعدني عندما أنتهي أن تدعوني بهذا اللقب وليس قبله
> للايضاح وشكرا
> ...


 
أخى المصرى لم أتمكن من تحميل كلاً من الملفين الثانى والثالث، هل من الممكن رفع هذه الملفات على رابط آخر.


----------



## المصري 00 (10 يونيو 2010)

*روبط جديدة*

الأستاذ الفاضل / عبد ربه 
رغم ان الروابط تعمل بشكل جيد لاكن علشان خطرك انا رفعت الملفات علي موقع تاني 
http://www.4shared.com/document/_PIn4hQ5/upload-drivecomAlignment-POMC.html

http://www.4shared.com/document/OFTGI2oK/upload-drivecomCase_studies-Ne.html


وأرجو من حضرتك والسادة المساهمين أن يشاركوا معي في الموضوع الجديد
تحت _عنوان التربينات الغازية وأنظمة العمل وطرق صيانتها_


----------



## عبدربه عبداللطيف (10 يونيو 2010)

المصري 00 قال:


> الأستاذ الفاضل / عبد ربه
> رغم ان الروابط تعمل بشكل جيد لاكن علشان خطرك انا رفعت الملفات علي موقع تاني
> http://www.4shared.com/document/_pin4hq5/upload-drivecomalignment-pomc.html
> 
> ...


 
شكراً جزيلاً على اهتمامك وسنشارك إن شاء الله بالموضوع الجديد


----------



## المصري 00 (11 يونيو 2010)

*اليوم الثالث 3 مهام مجموعة عمل التربينة*

الأن نتكلم عن مجموعة عمل التربينة 
طبعا أحنا في اليوم الثالث والتربينة درجة حراتها معقولة لبداء العمل فيها ويكون ترتيب العمل علي النحو التالي 
1- يقوم الفريق بفك وصلات الوقود والهواء الداخلة لغرفة الحريق بعد التأكد من عدم وجود أي ضغوط 
واليكم هذه الصور
أولا أحب تربينة الي قلبي وهي أول تربينة أرها وأعمل عليها في حياتي المهنية طبعا الصورة للنفس الفريم والموديل بس مش هي نفس التربينة 
والتربينة دي فيرم 5 من أنتاج شركة نوفو بنيوني وأهم مميزاتها عن التربينات الأخري من نفس الفريم 
أ- أنها ليست عمود واحد بل تدعي ( ذات العمود المقسوم ) أو ( مزدوجة العمود ) طبعا دي الترجمة الحرفية ( split shaft ) (*two-shaft turbine *) ويستخدم العمود المقسوم عند أستخدام حمل متغير السرعة مثل الطلمبات و الضواغط كما يستخدم عندما يكون عزم بداء الأدارة كبير وتستخدم هذه التربينة بكثرة في قطاع البترول في شركات نقل البترول وشركات إسالة الغاز وقد وفقني الله بأن أعمل مع فريق الصيانة في أحدي شركات نقل البترول في مصر من خلال خط الأنابيب الشهير *****
ب- التربينة تعمل بالوقود الغازي والصورة توضح خط الوقود الداخل الي التربينة وهو محل الشرح في موضوعنا
ج- وسيلة بداء الأدارة هي عبارة عن تربينة للتمدد الغازات المضغوطة ( غاز طبيعي ) يعني تقدر تصنفها تحت بند نيو ماتيك موتور 
ودي أهم الأختلافات مع وجود أختلافات أخري سوف نقوم بشرحها في محلها 





 








خلفيات كمبيوتر[/URL]


----------



## المصري 00 (12 يونيو 2010)

ثانيا صورة للتربينة الغازية من نفس الفريم ( فريم 5 ) بس الوقود المستخدم سائل وفي الأغلب بيكون سولار مع أني أتعملت مع بعض المحطات بتستخدم البترول الخام أحيانا ( لبعض الوقت ثم تستخدم السولار مرة أخري نظرا لأن البترول الخام بيكون كثير الشوائب ) 





ثالثا صورة لوحدة تستخدم نوعين مختلفين من الوقود بالتبادل ( يعني بتكون شغالة غاز وإذا حدث أنخفض في الضغط مثلا أو عند الحاجة يتم أستبدال الوقود الغازي بوقود سائل علي سبيل المثال السولار )والجميل أنه ممكن تبديل الوقود والوحدة في حالة التشغيل 





طبعا أنا قد وضعت الصور علشان نعرف الفرق بين الموديلات لنفس الفريم وكمان علشان السادة الزملاء الجدد إذا عملوا علي أي موديل ميعتقدش أنه ده الموديل الوحيد أو أنه الفريم الوحيد لا كل حاجة ممكن تتغير أهم حجة عيزكوا تلحظوها هنا عدد الخطوط الموصلة في كل موديل الي فونية الوقود ( FUEL NOZZEL )
وأبتدا من هذه المشاركة سوف أضع بعض الأسئلة وعليكم أنتم الأجابة 
والسؤال اليوم أذكر عدد الخطوط المركبة الي فونية الوقود ( FUEL NOZZEL ) في كل موديل مع ذكر أسم الخط وماذا يحوي
طبعا أنا مستني الأجابات منكم


----------



## راضى تمام (15 يونيو 2010)

موضوع شايق نرجو التكملة و جزاك الله خيرا ولو ممكن تجمع المعلومات فى ملف واحد
وعلى فكرة انا شغال فى نفس المجال وتحت امرك فى اى شىء


----------



## المصري 00 (17 يونيو 2010)

راضى تمام قال:


> موضوع شايق نرجو التكملة و جزاك الله خيرا ولو ممكن تجمع المعلومات فى ملف واحد
> وعلى فكرة انا شغال فى نفس المجال وتحت امرك فى اى شىء


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته والله يا بشمهندس اللي منعني من تكملة الموضوع عدة أسباب 
أولا عدم التفرغ بسبب أني بحاول أستقر في مصر بلدي بس مش عارف .... تخيل :10:
ثانيا عدم أهتمام السادة الزملاء بالمشاركة في الموضوع من خلال المناقشة وطرح الجديد في هذا المجال 
ثالثا تقريبا معظم السادة الزملاء الذين قد تفاعلوا معي في هذا الموضوع وأنا بقول معظم وليس كل أنا أعرفهم ولم يحولوا أضفة المزيد للموضوع مع علمي أن المعلومات التي لدي أقل بكثير من التي لديهم 
وعلي سبيل المثال 
1- المهندس مناجي طبعا غني عن التعريف هو بيشغل منصب مدير محطة لتوليد الطاقة وكل مشاركته في الموضوع هو القاء التحية فقط
2- حضرتك علي حد علمي قد شغلت منصب مهندس مشاريع ثم مهندس في قسم الصيانة الخاص بعمليات أصلاح وترميم أجزاء التربينات ثم عملت بمنصب مدير موقع في مشروع عمرات التربينات ومع ذالك لم تضف الي الموضوع منذ بداءنا الي الان مع أن مش المفروض أنك تستئذن علشان تضيف الي الموضوع 
أنا أول ما أبتديت قلت عايز أفيد وأستفيد من خبرات من سبقوني بس اللي حاصل أني بتكلم وبس وباقي السادة الزملاء لا يشاركون الا بالقليل ماعدا ( الزميل المحترم عبد ربه عبد اللطيف )
عموما أنا هكمل الموضوع وهنبتدي نشرح الجزاء بتاع فك غرف الحريق في التربينة بس أنا مش عايز من السادة الزملاء مجرد القراءة لا أنا عايز الكل يشارك علشان الكل يستفيد ونقوم جميعا بطرح الأفكار المهمة علشان في يوم من الأيام نحصل علي فنيين ومهندسيين فهمين تربينات بجد وملمين بكل العناصر علشان أحنا بدل ما نستورد تكنولوجيا وتربينات لا نصدر ونصنع 


ملحوظة : أنا مقدرش أرفع الموضوع في ملف لأن الموضوع كله في دماغي يعني أنا بشوف أحنا ها نشرح أيه ثم أقوم بشرحه مع وضع الصور من الأرشيف اللي عندي للمشاريع أو أقوم بترجمة لجزاء معين من الكتب التي لدي .


----------



## المصري 00 (17 يونيو 2010)

*أجابة السؤال*

طبعا أنا توقعت أن في خمسة أو ستة من السادة الزملاء يجوبوا علي السؤال ولاكن تأتي الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن 
لاكن مفيش مشكلة أجاوب انا هذه المرة والمرة اللي جاية عيزين الكل يشارك 


أجابة السؤال​ 
في المشاركة الأخيرة كنت قد سئلت الزملاء عن الخطوط المتصلة مع فونية الوقود وطلبت منهم أن يذكروا عدد الخطوط في كل صورة وأسمائها ووظائفها 
الصورة الأولي :- وهي صورة لتربينة تعمل بالوقود الغازي من أنتاج شركة نوفو بنيوني ​ 
عدد الخطوط 1 فقط
أسمه مجمع الوقود الغازي 
وظيفته تزويد غرف الحريق بالوقود الغازي فقط ( يعني مفيش هواء داخل في هذا المجمع والسبب أن الوقود الغازي لا يحتاج الي هواء التذرية لأنه أساسا غازي وليس سائل نريد أن نجعله في صورة قريبة من الغازي وقبل مايرد في ذهنك سؤال كيف يحدث الحريق دون هواء أجيبك بأن الهواء الازم للحريق أو الازم لعملية الأكسدة يأتي من طرد الضاغط من أخر مرحلة وسوف نقوم بشرحه عندم نقوم بشرح مكونات غرفة الحريق ولاكن للعلم هذا الهواء يسمي الهواء الأساسي أو ألأبتدائي حسب الترجمة الحرفية ) ويقوم مجمع الوقود الغازي بأمداد جميع غرف الحريق بالغاز تحت نفس الضغط وبالتالي يبقي مفيش هنا مقسم التدفق الموجود في الوقود السائل 
أهو همّ وانزاح من علي رأس بتوع الصيانة ( علشان صيانته وضبطه صعب وكمان مقسم التدفق له تأثير علي عملية التحكم في التربينة سواء كانت تحكم سرعة أو تحكم تحميل )
الصورة الثانية:- وهي صورة لتربينة تعمل بالوقود السائل / السولار وهي من أنتاج شركة هيتاشي وأيضا شركة جينرال اليكتريك تقوم بأنتاج نفس الموديل تقريبا مع بعض الأختلافات البسيطة ​ 
عدد الخطوط 2 فقط 
الخط الأول الذي كان يستخدم في الصورة الأولي في إدخال الوقود الغازي يستخدم هنا في إدخال هواء التذرية وعملية التذرية هي عملية رش الوقود وجعله علي صورة قريبة من الشكل الغازي كي تحدث عملية الحريق / الأكسدة بالشكل الصحيح وسوف نناقش عملية الحريق بتفاصيل أدق في موضوع غرفة الحريق أن شاء الله وطبعا كدة يبقي الخط تغير أسمه الي مجمع الهواء وأيضا من أين يأتي هذا الهواء سوف يناقش عندما نصل الي موضوع غرفة المساعدات ​ 
الخط الثاني وهو خط صغير يقوم بعملية نقل الوقود السائل / السولار من مقسم التدفق الي غرف الحريق ولكل غرفة خط وقود خاص بها
ومركب عليه بلف / صمام عدم راجع سوف يتم شرحه مع دائرة الوقود ​ 

الصورة الثالثة :- وسمحوني أنا معرفش هي من أنتاج شركة أيه بس هي مطابقة للتربينة التي تنتجها شركة جينرال اليكتريك وهي تربينة تعمل علي نوعين من الوقود 
وهذا رسم توضيح من الشركة ​ 


​ 
عدد الخطوط 4 خطوط
طبعا أحنا لن نكرر الشرح 
الخط الكيبر الأول مجمع هواء التذرية 
الخط الكبير الثاني مجمع الوقود الغازي 
الخط الصغير الأول للوقود السائل 
الخط الصغير الثاني يستخدم في عملية الكسح / التطهير وهي عملية تتم قبل التشغيل وخصواص اذا كان التشغيل يتم بعد عملية تشغيل فاشلة / غير كاملة حيث يكون الوقود مخزن داخل الفونية وغرفة الحريق مما يؤدي الي أنفجار وأصابة التربينة بأضرار وقد رأيت عملية الأنفجار تلك ذات مرة وكانت كارثة :59: 
ملحوظة هامة بعض الموديلات يتم وضع خط كبير ثالث أو أستبدال الخط الثاني به ويحتوي ذلك الخط علي بخار الماء ويكون ذلك من أجل تخفيض أنبعاث ثاني أكسيد الكربون 
وأظن أني كدة أكون قد قمت بتغطيت السؤال مع ملاحظة أن موضوع دائرة الوقود وموضوع خطوط الهواء سوف أقوم بشرحه ضمن موضوع التربينات الغازية وأنظمة العمل وطرق صيانتها وليس هنا ​


----------



## عبدربه عبداللطيف (27 يونيو 2010)

أخى العزيز المصرى ...
أود أن أشكرك أولاً على استمرارك فى موضوع التوربين الغازى .
وثانياً أود أن أوضح أننى أريد أن أشارك بالإجابة عن الأسئلة القيمة فى الموضوع ولكن ليس لدى أى خبرة فى مجال التربينات سوى التى اكتسبها من القراءة ومن المنتدى وخاصة موضوعاتك المتميزة، ولذا تجدنى محدود التفاعل فى مجال التربينات.


----------



## المصري 00 (27 يونيو 2010)

راضى تمام قال:


> موضوع شايق نرجو التكملة و جزاك الله خيرا ولو ممكن تجمع المعلومات فى ملف واحد
> وعلى فكرة انا شغال فى نفس المجال وتحت امرك فى اى شىء


 
رحت فين يا بشمهندس انت مش كنت هتشارك معنا عموما أحنا مستنين مشركتك وممكن حضرتك تشرحلنا الجزاء الخاص بورشة التربين الغازي وعلميات الترميم والصيانة وكمان لو أمكن ترفع المانول بتاع شركة ايه بي بي علشان أنا مرحتش المشروع معاكوا وكنت في مشروع التربينات بتاعت جينرال اليكتريك 




عبدربه عبداللطيف قال:


> أخى العزيز المصرى ...
> أود أن أشكرك أولاً على استمرارك فى موضوع التوربين الغازى .
> وثانياً أود أن أوضح أننى أريد أن أشارك بالإجابة عن الأسئلة القيمة فى الموضوع ولكن ليس لدى أى خبرة فى مجال التربينات سوى التى اكتسبها من القراءة ومن المنتدى وخاصة موضوعاتك المتميزة، ولذا تجدنى محدود التفاعل فى مجال التربينات.


 
لاشكر علي واجب وعلشان أهتمام حضرتك هرفع ملف فديو مش هتلقيه في أي حت تاني وأنا واثق من كلامي وأي حد عنده الفيلم ده يرجعه هيلقيه نفس الأسم بس الفليم الي أنا رفعته أصدار كامل يعني بيشرح التربينة بتبدي تتحرك أزاي وكمان عملية الحريق وخطوات تحول الطاقة داخل التربينة 
بس أنا عايز أنبه السادة الزملاء أن التربينة دي مختلفة عن الفريم 5 في حجات كثيرة 
وسوف أقوم بشرها موجزة مع الفيلم بصوتي شخصيا هههههههههههههههه:20::20:
وحضرتك هتلقي الفيلم في الموضوع الثاني الذي قمت بأنشائه الخاص بالتربينات الغازية وأنظمة العمل في نفس المنتدي وأتفضل حضرتك وأتفضل يابشمهندس راضي والي جميع السادة الزملاء في هذا المجال 


ملحوظة الفيلم لو مشتغلش جرب المديا الي أسمها vlc 
ولسة مستني تفعلكم معي ومشاركتم


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 يونيو 2010)

الأخ الكريم مهندس المصري 
بارك الله فيكم أخي على ما قدمت وما تقدم في الملتقى

وفي الحقيقة شرح واسئلة وإجابات تقوم بها .. 
المشاركات من الأخوة مطلوبة .. ولكن عامل الخبرة والمجال ..

جميع الذين شاركو بمداخلات .. واسئلة .. وشكر .. 
لهم أطيب التحية والتقدير ..

ولكم أخي المهندس المصري كل تحية وتقدير
وجعل الله ما تقدمه في موازين عملك ..


ملحوظة : هناك سؤال : ماهو الفرق بين rehabiltation ( إعادة التأهيل)
والـتجديد refurbishment​


----------



## المصري 00 (29 يونيو 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الأخ الكريم مهندس المصري ​
> 
> بارك الله فيكم أخي على ما قدمت وما تقدم في الملتقى​
> وفي الحقيقة شرح واسئلة وإجابات تقوم بها ..
> ...


 

أولا : الحمد لله علي سلمتك يا دكتور محمد وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 


ثانيا : الفرق بين أعادة التأهيل و التجديد بالنسبة للمعني الحرفي فلا يوجد أختلاف كبير 

أما بالنسبة للمعني العملي فأن :-

أعادة التأهيل هو أصطلاح يطلق في مجال الصيانة وخصوصا في مجال التربينات علي عملية الصيانة التي يتم فيها أصلاح معدة في حالة حرجة ( مثل أنخفاض الحمل أكثر من النصف ) بحيث يتم العودة بها الي حالتها عند التصنيع أو قريبا من ذلك وفي هذه العملية يتم البحث عن حلول جديدة أو تصنيع أجزاء أو أنظمة جديدة لكي تعود التربينة الي الحالة المطلوبة منها من حيث الحمل والأستقرار في التشغيل وأستهلاك الوقود وما الي ذلك 
ويطلق مصطلح أعادة التأهيل علي العمّرة التي يتم فيها فك التربينة بالكامل وجميع ملحقاتها أبتداء من منطقة فلاتر الهواء و أنتهاء بمنطقة خروج العادم 


التجديد هو أصطلاح يطلق في مجال الصيانة علي عملية الأستبدال والتي تتم بشكل دوري حسب تعليمات الشركة المصنعة ولا يتم فك التربينة بالكامل في هذه الحالة بل يتم فك المنطقة المحددة فقط وعملية التجديد في الغالب تتم أثناء العمّرات الثلاثة التي قد قمت بذكرها في أول الموضوع


----------



## المصري 00 (9 يوليو 2010)

*دعونا نكمل الأعمال*

أحب أن أذكركم أين توقفنا ​ 
قام فريق العمل حتي الأن بأنها الأتي 

1- قمنا بأعمال فحص الأستقامة لكل من التربينة مع صندوق تروس الحمل , والتربينة مع صندوق تروس المساعدات أو الملحقات 

2- قمنا بفك بعض الأسقف ومسارات الهواء دون رفعها 

3- قمنا بالتعرف علي فونية الوقود وأشكالها وذلك من ضمن عملية الفك لمنطقة التربينة 

والأن دعونا نتم ما بدأنا 



الأعمال الجديدة ​Spark Plug & Flame Detector.
Atomizing Air Manifold & Fuel Lines.
Fuel Nozzle & End Cover.
Combustion Liner & X-Tube and Retainers and Combustion outer casing.
Upper Dismantle Transition Piece.
Cooling & Sealing Pipe.
Air Inlet Elbow, Load Gear.
Check Rotor Position.​ 


والترجمة والصور في المشاركة القادمة اليوم مساء أن شاء الله​


----------



## المصري 00 (10 يوليو 2010)

*Spark Plug & Flame Detector*

سوف يتم الأن فك الأجزاء التالية Spark Plug & Flame Detector

1- شمعة الأشعال ( يوجد عدد أثنين شمعة أشعال في الغرفة 1 -2 )

2- كاشف اللهب ( يوجد عدد أثنين كاشف للهب في غرف الحريق رقم 7 - 8 )

ملحوظة : نحن نتحدث عن تربينة فريم 5 من إنتاج شركة جينيرال اليكتيرك أو شركة هيتاشي , أما بالنسبة التربينة فريم 5 من أنتاج شركة نوفا بنيوني فربما يختلف مكان أو عدد كواشف اللهب وشمعة الأشعال وذلك في الموديلات التي بها 12 غرفة حريق لكل غرفة جسم منفصل , أو تلك التي يحيطها غلاف واحد







الصورة تظهر شمعة الأشعال الموجودة في الغرفة رقم 2 كما تظهر خطوط أنابيب هواء التبريد من الجهة اليمني للتربينة

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





الصورة توضح أماكن كواشف اللهب في الغرف رقم 8 في الأعلي و 7 في الأسفل كما توضح توضح أحدي أنابيب هواء التبريد في الجهة اليمني للتربينة 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
وبالرجوع الي أحدي الصور الموجودة في مشاركة سابقة سوف نجد أن التربينة فريم 5 من أنتاج شركة نوفا بنيوني يضهر في الصورة شمعة الأشعال في الغرفة رقم 1 , أما الغرف رقم 2 , 3 فيوجد بها أماكن كواشف اللهب 


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
واليكم رسم للتربينة فريم 5 من أنتاج شركة نوفا بنبيوني أيضا ولكن غرف الحريق لها غلاف خارجي واحد 






والصورة الأتية توضح طريقة تثبيت شمعة الأشعال لهذا الموديل


----------



## راضى تمام (10 يوليو 2010)

ازيك يا احمد اخبارك اية ليك واحشة متشكرين على هذة المعلومات


----------



## المصري 00 (12 يوليو 2010)

*أيها السادة الزملاء أين أنتم*

:59::59: أبحث عن مشاركتكم في الموضوع فلا أجدها أن لم يعجبكم الموضوع أو وجدتم أي قصور في الشرح أرجو التعقيب وأن لم يكن أرجو المناقشة من أجل المشاركة الهادفة والتفاعل الجاد :10::10:


----------



## المصري 00 (12 يوليو 2010)

*تصحيح بسيط*

تصحيح بسيط حدث خطاء بسيط أثناء كتابة المشاركة السابقة 
سمحوني الخطاء غير مقصود

( لقد ذكرت تعقيبا علي الصورة التي يظهر فيها شمعة الأشعال بأنها في الناحية اليمني للتربينة والعبارة الصحيحة أنها في الناحية اليسري )
أكرر أعتزاري لكم وشكرا


----------



## المصري 00 (12 يوليو 2010)

راضى تمام قال:


> ازيك يا احمد اخبارك اية ليك واحشة متشكرين على هذة المعلومات


 

الله يسلمك يا بشمهندس والله حضرتك وكل الناس اللي معاك في الشركة ليكو واحشة وربنا يجمعنا علي خير

أما بالنسبة للمعلومات فهي حاجة بسيطة من بعض ما عندكم


----------



## عبدربه عبداللطيف (12 يوليو 2010)

الأخ المصرى 
نود أن نشكرك على الشرح الوافى المبسط ، أنا شخصياً بتعلم من هذه المعلومات القيمة وأعتقد جميع المشاركين بيستفيدوا أيضاً .
ووفقك الله .


----------



## المصري 00 (13 يوليو 2010)

*لا شكر علي واجب*



عبدربه عبداللطيف قال:


> الأخ المصرى
> نود أن نشكرك على الشرح الوافى المبسط ، أنا شخصياً بتعلم من هذه المعلومات القيمة وأعتقد جميع المشاركين بيستفيدوا أيضاً .
> ووفقك الله .


 
أنت عارف يا بشمهندس أن حضرتك ليك وضع خاص علشان حضرتك أكتر واحد متابع الموضوع وبترد عليه بس أنا اللي مزعلني أن فيه أكثر من 1300 مشاهدة للموضوع بدون ردود أو نقد أو تصحيح أو تفاعل أو أضافة وده هو المطلوب من الزملاء المشاركة الأيجابية 


ملحوظة حضرتك شفت الفيلم اللي في اللموضوع التاني
:56:


----------



## راضى تمام (13 يوليو 2010)

نرجو تكملة الموضوع لانه موضوع مفيد


----------



## المصري 00 (13 يوليو 2010)

راضى تمام قال:


> نرجو تكملة الموضوع لانه موضوع مفيد


 
أن شاء الله اليوم مساء سوف تقراء مشاركة جديدة يا بشمهندس

وأرجو من حضرتك أبلاغ الزملاء السلام والتحية


----------



## المصري 00 (13 يوليو 2010)

أنشاء الله سوف ننقش باقي الموضوع لاكن سمحوني علي التأخير بسبب عملية رفع الصور


----------



## المصري 00 (14 يوليو 2010)

*Atomizing Air Manifold & Fuel Lines*

Atomizing Air Manifold & Fuel Lines
مجمع هواء التذرية وخطوط الوقود


لقد سبق أن أستعرضنا مجمع هواء التذرية من قبل عندما كنا نسئل عن فونية الوقود و خطوط الأنابيب التي يتم توصيلها معها وكما شرحنا أيضا ماذا تعني كلمة التذرية وأنها تكون في حالة الوقود السائل وقلنا كذلك أن المجمع نفسه يستخدم في حالة الوقود الغازي كامجمع للوقود كما أنه في حالة التربينة التي تعمل بالوقودين السائل والغازي يتم وضع عدد أثنين مجمع 

ملحوظة بسيطة :- عندما تتم ترجمة المصطلحات من لغة الي أخري قد يحدث لبث في الفهم وخصوصا في المصطلحات المهنية والعلمية وقد رأيت هنا في المنتدي من لايؤيد فكرتي للشرح بالغة العربية وأنا معه في أنه يجب الحفاظ علي المعني الجيد جدا للمصطلح المترجم ولذلك عندما أقوم بترجمة مصطلح أحرص علي وضع عدة ترجمات له منها الترجمة الحرفية ومنها الترجمة المهنية وأي ترجمة أخري أن كانت مهمة للموضوع لذلك دعوني أوضح ترجمة بسيطة هنا للأستفادة 

( Manifold ) :

هو مصطلح يدل علي الأنبوب المتفرع / متشعب ولكن يستخدم في الغالب عندما يمر السائل أو الغاز أو أي مائع من الأنبوب الكبير الي الأنابيب المتفرعة وليس العكس
ولكن في بعض فروع الميكانيكا يطلق المصطلح علي الحالتين مثل ( في المحركات الترددية نقول مجمع هواء السحب - ومجمع الغازات العادمة ) وهو يطلق هنا لشدة الشبه بينهم

______________________________________

والأن سوف نشرح فقط بعض الأجراءت التي يجب أتباعها عند فك مجمع الهواء 
1 - الترقيم الجيد والواضح لكل خط يتم فكه مع ملاحظة عدم الكتابة بالقلم الرصاص نهائيا في أي مكان في التربينة وذلك من ضمن تعليمات الشركة المصنعة ويكون الكتابة أما بالقلم البوية (الكتابة بالقلم البوية تكون لمدة ثلاثة أيام فقط وأكثر من ذلك لا تكون ذات نفع ) أو بالأحرف الغائرة وهي أفضل ويجب أن تكون الحروف والأرقام من الحجم 6 أو أكبر ( لقد رأيت أحد الشركات ذات مرة تقوم بالنقش من خلال ألة حفر وأن كان ذلك يستهلك وقت الا أنه يدوم طويلا لذلك لو كنت تقوم بالصيانة في محطة تعمل بها قم بتلك الطريقة )





لاحظ أن عملية الترقيم في الصورة تم فيها ترقيم فونية الوقود وأنبوب هواء التذرية ومجمع هواء التذرية والفلانشات وغطاء نهاية غرفة الحريق بنفس الرقم كما تم وضع علامات توضح الأتجاه كي لايحدث أختلاف عند عملية الربط
_________________________________________

2 - أرجو التنبيه بشدة علي وظيفة المساعد في جمع المسامسير / البراغي حيث يجب أن يكون هناك صندوق مخصص لكل جزاء يتم فكه وكل مسمار يجب أن يكون معلوم مكانه حتي لو تشابهة المسامير من حيث الشكل أو الطول أو الخامة 



Fuel Lines

خطوط الوقود أو أنابيب الوقود يجب التأكيد علي أن تتم عملية الفك من خلال فني علي خبرة بتلك النوعية من الأنابيب / المواسير كي لا يحدث تلف في سن القلاوظ الموجود في نهاية كل خط 
كما يجب أستخدام العدة / المفاتيح ذات الحجم المناسب تماما ولا يستخدم مفتاح أكبر ولو بنصف مللي أو أن يتم أستخدام مفتاح مللي بدلا من مفتاح بالبوصة 
كما يجب المرعاة عند فك بلف عدم الراجع كي لا ينفك من الداخل فيحدث تغيير في المعيار المضبوط به
وأكيد طبعا يجب ترقيمه ولانه لا يسهل ترقيمه نقوم بتدوين الرقم التسلسلي لكل بلف الي جوار رقم غرفة الحريق في جدول خارجي للرجوع اليه عند الحاجة 
ثم بعد ذالك يتم أرسال البلوف الي قسم الأجهزة لمعايرة والتأكد من سلامتهم 






لاحظ في الصورة الخطوط الملونة حيث نقوم أولا بوضع المفتاح المناسب عند اللون الأحمر وذلك لعدم فك البلف من الداخل ثم نقوم بفك خط الوقود من مكان اللون الأزرق ثم بعد ذلك نقوم بفك البلف نفسه من فونية الوقود من مكان اللون الأخضر


----------



## abolubna (22 يوليو 2010)

كيف استطيع تحميل المرفق..... وشكرا


----------



## المصري 00 (22 يوليو 2010)

abolubna قال:


> كيف استطيع تحميل المرفق..... وشكرا


 

تقوم حضرتك بالضغط علي الرابط الخاص بالمرفق ثم تقوم بالتحميل 

واذا وجدت رابط لا يعمل أخبرني وسوف أقوم برفعه ثانيا


----------



## zezo10 (26 يوليو 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ماجد حمد (27 يوليو 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## عبدربه عبداللطيف (28 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً الزميل المصرى على الشرح الوافى وأرجو أن تكون بخير إن شاء الله.
وفقك الله


----------



## المصري 00 (8 أغسطس 2010)

عبدربه عبداللطيف قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً الزميل المصرى على الشرح الوافى وأرجو أن تكون بخير إن شاء الله.
> وفقك الله


 
جزاك الله خيرا مثله يا أخي عبد ربه ومتشكر علي سؤالك ( والتأخير كان بسبب عملية التنسيق أصل السنة دي سنة فرغ وعملة لغبطة في عملية التنسيق في مصر كما أني كنت أحضر لمقابلة عمل في شركة سيمنس حيث كان هناك مقابلات علي بعض وظائف في التربينات والحمد لله المقابلة كانت فوق الممتازة بس أنا لسة مستني النتيجة ................... دعوتكم معاي أصل المنصب عجبني أوي مش علشان حجمه لا علشان طبيعة العمل )


----------



## المصري 00 (8 أغسطس 2010)

*Combustion Liner & X-Tube and Retainers and Combustion outer casing*

Combustion Liner & X-Tube and Retainers and Combustion outer casing



Combustion Liner 
خط الحريق 

X-Tube 
ناقل اللهب

Retainers
أداة الأحتجاز / مانع الحركة

Combustion outer casing

الغلاف الخارجي لغرفة الحريق

الأن نقوم بمناقشة عملية الفك لغرفة الحريق واليكم الشرح بالصور يليه التعليق


----------



## المصري 00 (8 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## المصري 00 (8 أغسطس 2010)

http://www.hisharing.com/


----------



## المصري 00 (8 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## اسحاق عمان (9 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووور:75:


----------



## المصري 00 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

اسحاق عمان قال:


> مشكووور:75:


 العفو لا شكر علي واجب


----------



## المصري 00 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*التعليق علي الصور*

هذه الصورة توضح غرف الحريق وقد تم فك فواني الوقود منها وتوضح أيضا عملية الترقيم علي غطاء النهاية لكل غرفة 
وأرجو أن تكونوا قد لاحظتم أن المكان الذي يركب عليه كاشف اللهب لم يتم فكه


----------



## أبو عمر الخالدي (8 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور يا هندسة على الموضوع الرائع..
ولكن عندي سؤال.. هنا الهيدروليك الخاص برفع الشافت عندكم.. كم ضغطه وهل يواجهك مشاكل في ضغطه؟
وشكراً


----------



## المصري 00 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

أبو عمر الخالدي قال:


> مشكور يا هندسة على الموضوع الرائع..
> ولكن عندي سؤال.. هنا الهيدروليك الخاص برفع الشافت عندكم.. كم ضغطه وهل يواجهك مشاكل في ضغطه؟
> وشكراً


 
أولا : لا شكر علي واجب يا أبو عمر الخالدي
ثانيا : بالنسبة للموضوع الخاص بدائرة الهيدروليك للتربينة فسوف تجده أن شاء الله في الموضع الأخر الخاص بأنظمة العمل في التربينات الغازية وسوف تتم مناقشته قريبا بإذن المولي


----------



## المصري 00 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*تكملة التعليق علي الصور الخاصة بفك غرف الحريق*

في هذه الصورة تم فك غطاء النهاية لغرف الحريق مع ترقيم خط الحريق دخل كل غرفة أيضا بنفس الرقم 




طبعا كلمة خط الحريق هي ترجمة مهنية للمصطلح اللينر ( _liner_ ) المستخدم من الشركة المصنعة
وهناك ترجمة أخري بمعني البطانة الداخلية 
وأيضا قد يطلق عليها القميص الدخلي لغرفة الحريق


----------



## المصري 00 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*التعليق علي الصور/ تابع*

هذه الصورة توضح أن شمعة الأشعال قد تم فكها علي عكس كاشف اللهب حيث أنها تمنع خط النار/ البطانة الداخلية ( _liner_) من الخروج وقد قمت بأرفاق عدد 2 رسم توضيح من شركة جينرال اليكتريك ( GE ) توضح الفرق بين تركيب شمعة الأشعال ( spark plug )
وتركيب كاشف اللهب (FLAME DETECTOR )

















أعذروني توجد مشكلة في رفع الرسم الأخر سوف أقوم برفعه اليوم مساء إن شاء الله


----------



## المصري 00 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

وكما تلاحظون أن كاشف اللهب(FLAME DETECTOR ) لا يعيق إخرج بطانة غرف الحريق( _liner_) علي عكس شمعة الشرر( spark plug ) في الصورة السابقة


----------



## enggg.mahmoud (14 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## المصري 00 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

هذه الصورة والتي تليها توضح عملية أخراج مانع الحركة المستخدم في عملية تثبيت ناقل اللهب ( retainer crossfire tube )ومنعه من الحركة وهذه الطريقة من أبتكاري مع زميل هندي ( حيث قد لاحظنا أثناء العمل أن الطريقة التي يستخدم فيها العتلة تسبب تلف واضح علي مكان الجاسكيت ( gasket ) ( حشية ميكانيكية تستخدم لمنع تسريب الضغط من غرفة الحريق ) مما يؤدي الي حدوث تهريب للضغط كما يؤدي الي تلف غلاف غرفة الحريق مع مرور الوقت 
والأداة التي نقوم بأستخدامها تدعي المطرقة المنزلقة


----------



## المصري 00 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*التعليق علي الصور/ تابع*

توضح هذه الصورة موضع ناقل اللهب ( Fire tube ) قبل عملية إزالته من مكانه حيث يجب دفعه الي دخل الغرفة المجاورة قبل أخراج بطانة غرفة الحريق / خط النار ( _liner _)






ثم يتم إخراج ناقل اللهب كما في الصورة التالية 










توضح الصورة التالية نواقل اللهب وقد تم إخرجها ورصاها إعداداً لعملية الفحص وكما تلاحظون أن عملية الترقيم مستمرة ويجب ترقيم كل أنبوب ناقل للهب حيث يساعد ذلك في عملية الفحص كما أن هناك عملية تدعي عملية التحليل الميكانيكي وإن كانت غير معروفة عند معظم المشتغلين في مجال الصيانة ولكن تلك العملية يتم فيها تحليل الأجزاء الميكانيكية لمعرفة أسباب أنهيار تلك الأجزاء من أجل تلافي السبب وتطوير أنتاج تلك الأجزاء 






كذلك قد تم ترتيب موانع الحركة التي تقوم بمنع حركة ناقل اللهب 






وفي هذه الصورة نري المجموعة كاملة بعد أن تم فحصها ظاهرياً فقط 



[/


----------



## عبدربه عبداللطيف (4 أكتوبر 2010)

الزميل المصرى
كيف حالك ؟ أرجو أن تكون بخير .
ونشكرك على هذا الموضوع المفيد .


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المصري 00 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندس جبار حافظ قال:


> شكرا جزيلا


 
لا شكر علي واجب 



عبدربه عبداللطيف قال:


> الزميل المصرى
> كيف حالك ؟ أرجو أن تكون بخير .
> ونشكرك على هذا الموضوع المفيد .


ه


الله يسلم حضرتك مشكور علي السؤال والحمد لله الأحوال مشية كويس

ولا شكر علي واجب وأن شاء الله خلال الأسبوع القادم سوف أقوم بأستناف الكتابة في الموضع الأخر حيث هناك أسئلة كثيرة من الزملاء تحتاج الي إجابة


----------



## mouhmeca1 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*Inspection*

مشكور و الله معلومات قيمة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا.

أرجوا إنك تكمل و تشرح السماحات بالنسبة ل defects التي تجدها في القطع مثل liner transision piece....., و متى تقرر إستبدالها.

ثم أرجوا مواصلة شرح HPGI & MI


وجزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## المصري 00 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

mouhmeca1 قال:


> مشكور و الله معلومات قيمة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا.
> 
> أرجوا إنك تكمل و تشرح السماحات بالنسبة ل defects التي تجدها في القطع مثل liner transision piece....., و متى تقرر إستبدالها.
> 
> ...


 
العفو لا شكر علي واجب وسوف أجيب طلبك قريبا بأذن الله 
وجزاك الله خيرا مثله 
أما بالنسبة لعملية شرح الفحص الشامل ( mi )
وعملية فحص ممرات /مسارت الغازات السخنة ( hpgi )
فأن عملية أعادة التأهيل للتربينة ( rehabilitation) تشملهما وزيادة بل تتعدهما الي عملية أجراء تعديل علي التربينة في بعض الأجزاء


----------



## برهم السيد (16 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## mouhmeca1 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*coupling alignment*

أرجوا قراءة الملف المرفق و هو عبارة عن ملف xl يساعد ك في عملية حسابات alignment

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــترا


----------



## المصري 00 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*ملف عن أنظمة عمل التربينة الغازية من شركة جنرال اليكترك*



mouhmeca1 قال:


> أرجوا قراءة الملف المرفق و هو عبارة عن ملف xl يساعد ك في عملية حسابات alignment
> 
> شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــترا


 

ورد في الأثر عن خير البشر أن النبي قبل الهدية و أوصي بردها بمثلها 

أرسل لك هذا الملف رداً علي هديتك الجميلة وأرجو منك لو كان لديك هذا الملف أخبرني وسوف أقوم برفع ملف أخر بإذن الله


----------



## mouhmeca1 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا أخي المصري , وشوقتني للملف الثاني..........................شكرا


----------



## المصري 00 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*لا شكر علي واجب وأسف علي التأخير*



mouhmeca1 قال:


> شكرا أخي المصري , وشوقتني للملف الثاني..........................شكرا


 

عفوا يا أخي لا شكر علي واجب 
ويعلم الله أني أحب أن أنشر جميع الملفات التي لدي كي يتعلم منها المهندسين والفنيين الجدد وكي يقوم السادة الزملاء الذين سبقوني في هذا المجال بمناقشتي وأرشادي ونصحي 

واليك الملف الثاني سوف تجده في الموضوع الأخر الخاص بالتربين الغازي ونظم العمل وأجراءت الصيانة


----------



## web tiger (15 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا أخي المصري علي المعلومات القيمه التي افدتنا بها
فعلا لفد استمتعنا من المعلومات التي قدمتها لنا باسلوبك البسيط في الشرح
من فضلك ممكن فكره بسيطه بس عن الراتشت
حيث انه لدينا وحده غازيه frame 9e من شركة جنرال الكترك وهي محتلفه عن الفريم 5 
انا علي العموم لسه مهندس مبتدأ في الصيانه
ويا ريت نعرف بس انت في العمره دي فكيت ريش التربينه ولا لأ؟
وشكرا مره أخري لمعلوماتك الزاخره


----------



## المصري 00 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد علي سؤال الزميل تايجر*




web tiger قال:


> شكرا جزيلا يا أخي المصري علي المعلومات القيمه التي افدتنا بها فعلا لفد استمتعنا من المعلومات التي قدمتها لنا باسلوبك البسيط في الشرح من فضلك ممكن فكره بسيطه بس عن الراتشت





web tiger قال:


> حيث انه لدينا وحده غازيه frame 9e من شركة جنرال الكترك وهي محتلفه عن الفريم 5
> انا علي العموم لسه مهندس مبتدأ في الصيانه
> ويا ريت نعرف بس انت في العمره دي فكيت ريش التربينه ولا لأ؟
> وشكرا مره أخري لمعلوماتك الزاخره


 


الزميل العزيز 

أولاَ أرحب بك في مجال العمل في التربينات الغازية خصوصاَ ومجال محطات الطاقة عموماَ.
ثانياَ لا شكر علي واجب وأعلم أن نشر المعلومات عن ذلك المجال أبتغي به الأجر والثواب من الله أولاَ , وثانياَ لعلمي بأن بعض الزملاء بحاجة الي تلك المعلومات مثلما كنت بحجة اليها في أول خطواتي في ذلك المجال ورغم أن البعض قد وفر لي تلك المعلومات والبعض قد أمتنع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فأنا أشكر من ساعدني جزيل الشكر وأسامح من قد أمتنع عن المساعدة فعذره معه .
لذلك فأنا أحول أن أنشر ما لدي من تلك المعلومات أن لم تكن سرية ولكن لي وجهة نظر الا وهي أن يتم النشر مع الشرح ومع مرعات الفهم الجيد من المتلقي وليس مجرد رفع ملفات علي الشبكة العنكبوتية فقط .
ولذلك تجد أن مشركاتي ليست كثيرة أو سريعة 

معلش طولت عليك ............... دعنا نرد علي أسئلتك 

1- فكره بسيطه بس عن الراتشت

نحن نقوم بطرح ذلك الموضوع من خلال موضوع المناقشة الأخر http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t203490.html
وأن كنت قد تأخرت قليلا في الكتابة ولكني قد قمت أكثر من مرة برفع الصور والشرح ولكن توجد مشكلة في رفع الصور من خلال النت وجاري البحث عن موقع سريع . 

2 - بالنسبة الي وحده غازيه frame 9e من شركة جنرال الكترك وهي مختلفه عن الفريم 5 

لم أعمل علي فريم 9 ( frame 9e ) ولكن المنول الخاص بالعمرة والصيانة موجود عندي بس حضرتك أأمر وأنا أجيب المعلومات المطلوبة سوف أقوم بمراجعة ذلك الجزء الخاص بالراتشيت وأرد عليك وأن كنت أظن أن فريم 9 سوف يكون مثل فريم 7 حيث لا يوجد به الراتشيت فقد تم أستبداله بما يسمي موتور اللفات / السرعات البطيئة وطبعا دي الترجمة المهنية للمسمي 
عموماَ سوف أرجعها وأن شاء الله سوف أطرحها في الموضوع الأخر http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t203490.html
حيث يناقش هناك أنظمة العمل للتربينة 

بس أنا عندي ملحوظة بسيطة بخصوص الأختلافات بين التربينات أو الأختلافات بين الفريمات حيث أنني قد عملت علي فريم 5 من أنتاج ثلاث شركات 
جنرال اليكتريك
وأختها الصغري نوفو بينيوني
وأبنة عمها هيتاشي 
كذلك قد عملت علي فريم7 جنرال اليكتريك 
وقد تعاملت مع شركات وفريمات أخري ولكن المهمة كانت مختلفة ,

وأنا هنا أقتبس مقولة لفني مشهور بل هو رئيس قسم التربينات في أحدي محطات الوجه البحري الحج / محمد المصري حيث أن هذا الرجل 30 سنة تربينات و محطات وله خبرة في مختلف الشركات المصنعة قال لي ذات مرة ميهمكش التربينة بلدها ايه أو شركتها ايه أو فريمها ايه المهم أفتكر وأنت داخل تشتغل أن أسمها تربينة يعني لازم يكون فيها تشابه مع التربينات الأخري وأن اللي صنعها بني أدم يعني المسئلة سهلة بس أنت تركز .


3 - ويا ريت نعرف بس انت في العمره دي فكيت ريش التربينه ولا لأ؟ 

طبعا لازم نكون غييرنا الريش في التربينات إللي فكناها لأن في عمرة أعادة التأهيل تقريبا كل حاجة بتتغير بس مش هكجدب عليك أنا مكنتش أساسي في فريق تغير الريش وكان مكاني في تغير باقي أجزاء منطقة التربينة ودي كانت وجهة نظر المهندس مدير المشروع ورغم أني لم أكن مقتنع وقتها بوجهة نظره ولكني بعد أن فرغت من العمل أدركت وجهة نظره حيث كان المهم عنده وقت إنجاز الأعمال وكان يجد مني السرعة في تنفيذ عمليات الفك والتركيب الأخري ولذلك كان يكلفني بفك كل أجزاء منطقة التربين ويترك لزملاء أخرين مهمة فك الريش 
ولكن عندما خف ضغط العمل وبالتحديد في آخر تربينتان قام بتكليفي بتلك المهمة واليك بعض الصور لعملية فك الريش وإستبدالها 


صورة للريش قبل الفك 






طبعا لاحظت الكتابة الموجودة للتعريف بمكان الريشة رقم 1 , 2 حيث توجد علامات علي جسم العمود ولكن تلك الكتابة من أجل الا نبحث عنها عند التركيب حيث أن العلامات صغيرة

-------------------------------------------------- 
صورة لعملية إزالة القفل ( مانع الحركة ) توست لوك 





وتوجد عدة طرق غير تلك الطريقة ولكن علي رأي المثل كل شيخ وله طريقة 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

صورة للعمود بعد فك ريش المرحلة الأولي والثانية من ريش التربين


----------



## web tiger (18 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك أخي المصري علي إهتمامك وردك
انا فعلا نظام الراتشت مش موجود عندنا في الفرام 9e ولكن انا قولت أخد معلومه عنه
بالنسبه للتربينه خاصتك موضع العمره التي ذكرتها هل يوجد بها reheat وكم عدد المراحل بها؟
وبالنسبه للريشه الأولي في كل مرحله هل تختلف عن باقي الريش؟ في التثبيت
ولماذا نبدأ الترقيم من ريشه معينه ولماذا؟


----------



## alexbooody (18 نوفمبر 2010)

فين الموضوع اساسا


----------



## المصري 00 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد علي سؤال الزميل تايجر 2*



web tiger قال:


> شكرا لك أخي المصري علي إهتمامك وردك





web tiger قال:


> انا فعلا نظام الراتشت مش موجود عندنا في الفرام 9e ولكن انا قولت أخد معلومه عنه​
> بالنسبه للتربينه خاصتك موضع العمره التي ذكرتها هل يوجد بها reheat وكم عدد المراحل بها؟
> وبالنسبه للريشه الأولي في كل مرحله هل تختلف عن باقي الريش؟ في التثبيت​
> ولماذا نبدأ الترقيم من ريشه معينه ولماذا؟


 


عفوا يا بشمهندس ولعلم حضرتك أنا بحب التوصل مع السادة الزملاء وبحب الأسئلة ​ 
أولاَ _ لأنها بتنشط الذاكرة وبتخلي الواحد علي طول مذاكر ومصحصح 
ثانياَ _ أنا لو معرفتش أجابة السؤال بدور عليها وبكدة أكون إتعلمت معلومة جديدة ​ 
والأن مع أسئلة حضرتك الجديدة ​ 
1- فعلا نظام الراتشت مش موجود عندنا في الفرام 9e ولكن انا قولت أخد معلومه عنه​ 
سمحني لأني تأخرت في رفع الصور في هذا الموضوع والسبب أني بحب الموضوع اللي أشرحه يكون كامل ( طبعا الكمال لله وحده ) بس أنا بخد بالحديث الذي فيما معناه أن الله ورسوله يحب إذا عمل أحدكم عملاَ أن يتقنه , الحمد لله موقع رفع الصور أشتغل وقريبا سوف أناقش الموضوع ​ 

2 - بالنسبه للتربينه خاصتك موضع العمره التي ذكرتها هل يوجد بها reheat وكم عدد المراحل بها؟​ 
بالنسبة للتربينة فريم 5 بتكون عدد مراحل التربينة 2 ( وتختلف فقط فى عدد الأعمدة )​ 
أو بطريقة أخري التربينة فريم 5 من أنتاج شركة نوفو بنيوني يوجد بها 2 أثنان من الأعمدة أو ما يطلق عليه التربينة ذات العمود المقسوم .​ 
بالنسبة للتربينة فريم 5 من أنتاج شركة جينرال اليكتريك أو شركة هيتاشي يوجد بها عمود واحد فقط أو ما يطلق عليه التربينة أوحادية العمود
والفرق الأساسي بين هذه وتلك هو طبيعة الحمل فالتربينة ذات العمود الواحد تسخدم في الأحمال ثابتة السرعة ( كالمولد ) والتربينة ذات العمود المقسوم تستخدم في الأحمال متغيرة السرعة ( مثل الطلمبة والكمبريسور ) وقد وضحت معظم الفروق تقريبا من خلال أحدي المشاركات . ​ 
أما بالنسبة للفريم 6 و الفريم 7 فعدد المرحل 3 
أما الأختلاف الأساسي فهو وجود صندوق تروس الحمل في الفريم 6 وعدم وجوده في الفريم 7 حيث تم الغائه في التصميم .​ 

واليك هذا الملف يوضح الفروق بين الفريمات سوف تجده في المشاركة القادمة بإذن الله بعد أن أقوم برفعه .​ 

أما عن بالنسبه للتربينه خاصتك موضع العمره التي ذكرتها هل يوجد بها reheat ​ 
فلا يوجد بها أعادة تسخين للغازات وهذه الخاصية لم تظهر الا في الفريمات الحديثة وليس فريم 5( توجد شركات أخري تستخدم هذه الخاصية منذ زمن ولكن الحديث هنا عن الشركات الثلاثة فقط ) ​ 
وأعتقد أنها موجودة في الفريم 9 وأن كنت لم أعمل علي هذا الفريم واليك فيلم قد أهدي الي من زميل كوري من الشركة الكورية لصيانة محطات الطاقة وقد قمت بالتعليق عليه وسوف تجد به هذه الخاصية ​ 
http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/v478qh3QmHA&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0xe1600f&co lor2=0xfebd01​ 

3 - وبالنسبه للريشه الأولي في كل مرحله هل تختلف عن باقي الريش في التثبيت؟ ​ 
الأجابة من حيث الشكل والتصميم فلا تختلف ومن حيث التثبيت أيضا لا يوجد أختلاف كبير ​ 

4 - ولماذا نبدأ الترقيم من ريشه معينه ولماذا؟​ 
السبب أن عملية تغير الريش لا تتم عشوائياَ ولكن تتم طبقاَ لتعليمات وأشتراطات الشركة المصنعة وكل عمود تنتجه تلك لشركات يكون له رقم مسلسل وذلك الرقم يشبه الرقم القومي في مصر ورقم الهوية في المملكة العربية السعودية حيث أن كل بيانات العمود مسجلة لدي الشركة وطبعا الشركة المصنعة مش ممكن أنها تقوم بإنتج ريش لكل عمود هي بتقوم بإنتج ريش قياسية تصلح للعمل علي كل الأعمدة ذات المقاس الواحد ولكن قد يختلف عمود عن الأخر من حيث الأتزان أثاء الدوران (*Balancing* ) ودي عملية تشبه عملية الترصيص عند أخصائي العربة السفلي والكوتش ( تطلق عليها ورشة ظبط زوايا وترصيص ) حيث يتم أدارة العجلة ( وطبعا في حالتنا يتم إدارة العمود ) ومعرفة الجهة الأثقل حيث يضاف وزن مناسب في الجهة الأخري أو يتم أنقاص وزن من الجهة الثقيلة 
ولذلك تقوم الشركة بتسجيل بيانات كل عمود تقوم بإنتجه ثم تخبرك بإن مجموعة الريش ذات الرقم التسلسلي 00123456 مثلاَ إذا تم تركيبها علي العمود رقم 987\654 مثلاَ يجب إستبدال اماكن الريش 12 , 25 , 65 , 40 لتحل محلها الريش 20 , 8 , 46 , 30 وتقوم الشركة بإعطائك الترتيب الصحيح الذي يحقق هذا التوازن وطبعاَ لازم تكون عارف هتبتدي منين علي العمود لان الريش بتيجي مرقمة يبقي لازم تعرف البداية منين والأتجاه أيه علشان كدة تجد الريشة الأولي والثانية يتم ترقيمهما و الباقي طبعاَ هيكون علي نفس المنوال
---------------------------------------------------------​ 
صورة توضح الريش عند وصلها من الشركة المصنعة ​ 



​ 



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
صورة توضح الريش بعد التركيب​ 


​ 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
صورة توضح بعض أثقال الموزنة التي يتم أضافتها الي العمود ​ 



​ 

ارجوا أن أكون قد وفقت في الرد علي أسئلتك​


----------



## المصري 00 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

alexbooody قال:


> فين الموضوع اساسا


 

حضرتك لم تلاحظ الرابط 

من فضلك أضغط هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t203490.html

:77::77::77:​


----------



## المصري 00 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

mouhmeca1 قال:


> شكرا أخي المصري , وشوقتني للملف الثاني..........................شكرا


 

والله أنا كنت محتار في أختيار الملف ولكن المناقشة مع المهندس تايجر خلتني أختار الملف 
وهو ملف يوجز الفروق بين الموديلات والفريمات من أنتاج شركة جنرال اليكتريك
واليكم رابط التحميل


----------



## web tiger (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزيل الشكر لك أخي لما افدتنا به من معلومات
وكنت اتمني ان تكل خطوات العمره بنفس التسلسل الذي بدأته حيث ان فيه الكثير من الفئده لي وللكثير

سؤال أخر خاص بالعمره
لماذا قمتم برفع عمود التربينه من مكانه في حين أنه يمكن تغيير الريش (الثابته والمتحركه) والكشف علي الكراسي والعمود في مكانه؟


----------



## المصري 00 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

web tiger قال:


> جزيل الشكر لك أخي لما افدتنا به من معلومات
> وكنت اتمني ان تكل خطوات العمره بنفس التسلسل الذي بدأته حيث ان فيه الكثير من الفئده لي وللكثير
> 
> سؤال أخر خاص بالعمره
> لماذا قمتم برفع عمود التربينه من مكانه في حين أنه يمكن تغيير الريش (الثابته والمتحركه) والكشف علي الكراسي والعمود في مكانه؟


 


الزميل العزيز المهندس ( tiger ) أسف علي التأخير في الرد نظرا للظروف 

أولا بالنسبة لخطوات العمّرة ولماذا لم أقوم بشرحها بنفس التسلسل الذي كنت قد بدأته . 
فالأمر يرجع الي أني قد لاحظت أن المناقشة في الموضوع لا تتم كما كنت قد خططت لها حيث أني أقوم بالكتابة والشرح ثم لا أجد تعليق أو أسئلة أو نقد أو طرح لمعلومة جديدة ولذلك قمت بتغيير عملية الشرح من ذلك الأسلوب الي أسلوب السؤال والجواب وذلك كي نتفاعل مع بعضنا البعض
ولكن حضرتك لو عايز الترتيب ممكن تراجع الملف الموجود في المشاركات السابقة هتلاقي ملف كامل عن جدول ترتيب الأعمال

ثانيا بالنسبة لرفع العمود فأحب أن أوضح عدة أشياء :-

1- في أغلب الأحيان لا يتم رفع العمود من مكانه من أجل تغير الريش كما أوضحت حضرتك .
2- في حالة العمّرة الجسيمة يجب رفع العمود وذلك لأستبدال الريش الثابتة للضاغط أو علي الأقل الكشف عليها وخصوصاً الجزاء الموجود في نصف الغلاف السفلي .
3- في بعض حالات العمّرات الجسيمة وفي حالة عمّرة أعادة التأهيل محل الشرح في هذا الموضوع يتم إستبدال الريش المتحركة للضاغط وهي عملية لا تتم الا والعمود في الوضع القائم وذلك بالنسبة للموديلات والفريمات القديمة .
4- في حالة تعديل مكونات منطقة التربينة ( عملية ترقية الموديل ) يجب رفع العمود كي نستطيع العمل بالماكينات الخاصة بالثقب والتجليخ وعمليات اللحام وخلافه .
5- في الموديلات والفريمات الحديثة تم تصميم أعمدة يمكن أستبدال الريش من الضاغط في الوضع الأفقي وبالتالي لا توجد حاجة لعملية رفع العمود .


----------



## المصري 00 (7 يناير 2011)

*المهندس مناجي وكل رؤساء المحطات*

السيد المحترم المهندس / مناجي 

تحياتي إليك وإلي كل العاملين في مجال محطات الطاقة 

أما بعد بلغني من أحد الزملاء الذين قد أتي الي مصر قريباً في أجازة أن سيادتكم مستاء من موضوعي عن التربينات الغازية وإجراءت الصيانة , وأن سيادتكم قد قمتم بتبليغ أستيائكم الي المهندس جمعة بخصوص الموضوع عموماً و الصور المنشورة في الموضوع خصوصاً ، وأن كان المهندس جمعة لم يبلغني شخصياً نظراً الي إنقطاع الإتصال بسبب انتقالي للعمل والأستقرار في مصر .
لذلك أقدم أعتزاري لسيادتكم علي ماقد حدث مني من خطاء غير مقصود مع العلم بأني قد راعيت عند الشرح بالصور أن أقوم بعرض الصور التي تخدم الموضوع ليس الا ولم ولن أتطرق الي صور أو كلام يخص أي محطة كنت قد عملت بها من قبل سواء كانت المحطة التي تشرف بأن سيادتكم مديرها أو أي محطة أخري ، وقد كنت حريصا كل الحرص في عملية الشرح علي أن أوضح للسادة الزملاء من مهندسين وفنيين طبيعة العمل علي الوحدات من أنتاج ( شركة جينرال اليكتريك و شركة نوفو بينيوني وشركة هيتاشي ) دون التعرض لأي تفاصيل تخص أي محطة داخل الوطن العربي وذلك حرصاً مني علي نظام العمل المعمول به في أغلب المحطات وأرجو أن أكون قد أوضحت وجهة نظري الي سيادتكم والي كل السادة العاملين في هذا المجال .
وختاماً أكرر أعتذاري عن الخطاء الغير مقصود .

أحمد المصري


----------



## المصري 00 (7 يناير 2011)

*المهندس مناجي وكل رؤساء المحطات*

السيد المحترم المهندس / مناجي 

تحياتي إليك وإلي كل العاملين في مجال محطات الطاقة 

أما بعد بلغني من أحد الزملاء الذين قد أتي الي مصر قريباً في أجازة أن سيادتكم مستاء من موضوعي عن التربينات الغازية وإجراءت الصيانة , وأن سيادتكم قد قمتم بتبليغ أستيائكم الي المهندس جمعة بخصوص الموضوع عموماً و الصور المنشورة في الموضوع خصوصاً ، وأن كان المهندس جمعة لم يبلغني شخصياً نظراً الي إنقطاع الإتصال بسبب انتقالي للعمل والأستقرار في مصر .
لذلك أقدم أعتزاري لسيادتكم علي ماقد حدث مني من خطاء غير مقصود مع العلم بأني قد راعيت عند الشرح بالصور أن أقوم بعرض الصور التي تخدم الموضوع ليس الا ولم ولن أتطرق الي صور أو كلام يخص أي محطة كنت قد عملت بها من قبل سواء كانت المحطة التي تشرف بأن سيادتكم مديرها أو أي محطة أخري ، وقد كنت حريصا كل الحرص في عملية الشرح علي أن أوضح للسادة الزملاء من مهندسين وفنيين طبيعة العمل علي الوحدات من أنتاج ( شركة جينرال اليكتريك و شركة نوفو بينيوني وشركة هيتاشي ) دون التعرض لأي تفاصيل تخص أي محطة داخل الوطن العربي وذلك حرصاً مني علي نظام العمل المعمول به في أغلب المحطات وأرجو أن أكون قد أوضحت وجهة نظري الي سيادتكم والي كل السادة العاملين في هذا المجال .
وختاماً أكرر أعتذاري عن الخطاء الغير مقصود .

أحمد المصري


----------



## ناجى حسين (10 يناير 2011)

الشكر والتقدير:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## faisal alwhabi (24 يناير 2011)

مجال التوربينات الغازيه ممتع الحديث فيه ويطوول وخصوصا ماركة سيمينز ووستنجهاوس 
انا اشتغلت عليها 
اخوى المصري شكراا لتواصلك الجميل ومعلوماتك بغاية الروعه 
تقبل مروري


----------



## eng.MOHAMMED.SAEED (6 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المصري 00 (3 مارس 2011)

ناجى حسين قال:


> الشكر والتقدير:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:


 


eng.mohammed.saeed قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا


 
مشكور علي المرور وجزاك الله خيرا مثله


----------



## المصري 00 (18 مارس 2011)

faisal alwhabi قال:


> مجال التوربينات الغازيه ممتع الحديث فيه ويطوول وخصوصا ماركة سيمينز ووستنجهاوس
> انا اشتغلت عليها
> اخوى المصري شكراا لتواصلك الجميل ومعلوماتك بغاية الروعه
> تقبل مروري


 

الأخ المحترم / فيصل الوهابي 

تحياتي اليك والي كل السادة الزملاء ........................................................

أرجو منك التكرم برفع بعض الملفات والرسومات عن التوربينات من ماركة سيمينز و وستينجهاوس 
حيث أنني أعمل الأن علي تلك التوربينات ولا تتوفر لدي الكثير من المعلومات التقنية و أن كان العمل علي التوربينات لا يختلف كثيرا من شركة الي أخري لكن توفر المعلومات يسهل العمل ويسرعه .
وان كنت توجه صعوبة في الرفع من الممكن أن تراسلني علي الخاص وسوف ارسل لك ايميلي
ولك جزيل الشكر .


----------



## المصري 00 (6 مايو 2011)

*نواصل بعد الفاصل*

نعود لنواصل بعد ذلك الفاصل الزمني الطويل الذي أنقطعت فيه عن الكتابة في الموضوع 
ولكن قبل البدء في الكتابة أحب أن أشكر كل الأخوة المهندسين والفنيين المتابعين للشرح وكما أخص بالشكر المهندس _محمد عاطف_ علي متابعته و أفكاره التي طالما أستفدت وتعلمت منها الكثير كما أشكر المهندس _البرقي_ علي متابعته للموضوع برغم أنه لم يشارك معنا برأيه حتي الأن و لكن متابعته للموضوع من دواعي سروري وفخري فأنا حتي الأن أحتفظ بشرحه ليّ في قانون نيوتن الثاني / وشرح مبادئي وأنواع مانع التسريب الميكانيكي ( الميكانيكال سيل )


----------



## المصري 00 (6 مايو 2011)

*صيانة نظام دخول الهواء للتربين الغازي*

عملية صيانة نظام دخول الهواء إلي التربينة


_قبل البدء في العمل علي نظام دخول الهواء الي التربينة يجب عليك معرفة تلك القاعدة والتي سوف تسهل لك العمل مع كل أنظمة دخول الهواء في جميع التربينات الغازية بل وفي جميع محركات الأحتراق الداخلي ( ( يجب أن يكون الهواء كافي , جاف , بارد ، نظيف ) __)_
_تلك الشروط إذا توافرت في نظام دخول الهواء يكون قد توافر لدينا أهم شيء في منظومة عمل التربينة وإذا لم تتوافر تلك الشروط أو أختلت تحدث مشاكل في التربينة تبدء من الوقوف الطارئ للتربينة لحميتها من الأخطار المترتبة علي ذلك الخلل ومرورا بحدوث إجهاد حراري لبعض أجزاء ممرات الغازات الساخنة وكذلك إنخفاض كفائة الضاغط ( الكباس / الكومبريسور ) وبالتالي إنخفاض كفائة التربينة ونهاية تلك المشاكل وأكبرها تدمير شفرات ( أرياش /ريش ) الضاغط والتربينة _


----------



## محمد البراضعي (9 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك اخي احمد المصري وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## محمد البراضعي (9 مايو 2011)

اخي المصري انا مهندس من العراق وانا جدا مهتم بمعلوماتك القيمه جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين ونتمنى اكمال الشرح........وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## المصري 00 (10 مايو 2011)

محمد البراضعي قال:


> شكرا لك اخي احمد المصري وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


 


محمد البراضعي قال:


> اخي المصري انا مهندس من العراق وانا جدا مهتم بمعلوماتك القيمه جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين ونتمنى اكمال الشرح........وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى


 

جزاك الله خيراً مثله يا بشمهندس محمد ومشكور علي متابعتك و أهتمامك بالموضوع


----------



## محمد البراضعي (11 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي المصري ........ انا شاهدت الفليم الذي تكرمت انت وعلقت عليه (فليم الgas turbain من الشركة الكورية)..وما لفت انتباهي هو حصول عملية حقن للوقود في مرحلة (second stage nozzel) ...س/هل تحصل عملية الحقن للوقود في هذه المرحلة في جميع الفريمات ام في فريمات معينه فقط ؟؟؟؟ ارجو التفضل بالشرح ... مع فائق تقديري وامتناني لك اخي العزيز...حفظ الله لكم مصر الحبيبة.....


----------



## المصري 00 (13 مايو 2011)

محمد البراضعي قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي المصري ........ انا شاهدت الفليم الذي تكرمت انت وعلقت عليه (فليم الgas turbain من الشركة الكورية)..وما لفت انتباهي هو حصول عملية حقن للوقود في مرحلة (second stage nozzel) ...س/هل تحصل عملية الحقن للوقود في هذه المرحلة في جميع الفريمات ام في فريمات معينه فقط ؟؟؟؟ ارجو التفضل بالشرح ... مع فائق تقديري وامتناني لك اخي العزيز...حفظ الله لكم مصر الحبيبة.....


 


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخي محمد البراضعي 

بالنسبة للسؤال عن الفليم أريد إيضاح بعض النقاط 

1 - هناك مايسمي بالتصنيف الشائع أو المعتاد للتربينات وهو تصنيف التربينات من حيث الفريم ( frame ) وهوالتصنيف المعتاد عندما نصنف معظم التربينات من إنتاج شركة ge ومع أن ذلك التصنيف لا يشمل كل التربينات التي من إنتاج تلك الشركة وأنما يغطي فقط تسعة موديلات تقريباً وليس كل الموديلات 
كذلك شركة سيمنز و شركة ويستنجهاوس وشركة آلستوم الخ الخ ............ لهم تصنيفات أخري
لذلك وجب التنويه عن الخطاء الشائع الذي نقع فيه عند تصنيف التربينات . 


2 - عملية حقن الوقود التي حدثت في المرحلة الثانية من الفواني (second stage nozzel) لا تتم في جميع الموديلات 

3 - عند تصنيف التربينات الغازية من حيث الدوارات الحرارية نجد أن هذه التربينة محل الشرح في الفيلم هي ذات دورة غازية مفتوحة ( ذات إعادة التسخين / أو الحريق اللاحق ) وكلا الأسمين صحيح


----------



## sgmah1985 (14 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على جهدك الثمين واسال الله البركة لك في وقتك ومالك وولدك


----------



## المصري 00 (14 مايو 2011)

sgmah1985 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على جهدك الثمين واسال الله البركة لك في وقتك ومالك وولدك


 


اللهم آمين ولك بالمثل، وجزاكم الله خيرا مثله


----------



## popay (31 أغسطس 2011)

شكرااااااااااا جزيلالالالالالالا


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (31 أغسطس 2011)

المصري 00 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الموضوع عبارة عن مشروع ( أعادة تأهيل التوربين الغازي فريم 5 )
> يعني ببساطة هنشرح عمليات الفك والتركيب والفحص والقياس والأستبدال لكل جزء من التوربين


 السلام عليكم : اخي العزيز تشكر جدا على جهودك الرائعة في هذا المجال ..انا مهندس ميكانيك واعمل في محطة غازية فيها نوعان من الوحدات النوع الاول frame 5 والنوع الثاني frame 6 .. على فكرة انا بعدي جديد عالعم ومحتاجك في بعض الاسئلة اخي المصري .. وكذلك توجد لدي مفات الصيانة لهذه الوحدات ارجو ان تتم اضافتي كصديق لك ... سوف اقوم بارفاق الملف الاول في صفحة المواضيع.. وتحياتي لك جدا... :56:


----------



## نفرتاري (1 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (1 سبتمبر 2011)

المصري 00 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخي محمد البراضعي
> 
> بالنسبة للسؤال عن الفليم أريد إيضاح بعض النقاط
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم : استاذي المصري انا اهتميت بموضعوك اهتمام كبير جدا واليك بعض الاسئلة التي ارغب في الحصول على اجابة عليها: 
س1 : ماهي علاقة عدد دورات المحور مع مراحل التورباين؟

س2: مافائدة المسكتتات في العادم وارتفاع العادم؟؟ حيث ان العادم في فريم 6 اعلى بكثير من فريم5 
علما ان عدد مراحل التوربين في فريم 5 مرحلتان وفي فريم 6 ثلاث مراحل.

س3: لماذا يكون الانبوب الذاهب لتغذية الحمالات بالزيت والراجع منه متداخلان(اي احدهما داخل الاخر) ؟ 

س4 : مافائدة تبريد ارجل التورباين بالماء في الوحدات الغازية F6 ؟؟ واذا كان الجواب للسيطرة على التمدد فكيف نسيطر على تمدد ارجل التورباين في الوحدات F5 حيث لاتحتوي على انابيب للتبريد بالماء اطلاقا.

س5 : ماعلاقة ارتفاع حرارة الزيت بمنظومة ال Ratchet ؟؟

س6 : مافائدة الخلوص بين مراحل التورباين(اي بين مراحل الروتر والستيتر(النوزلات) للتورباين) ؟؟ 

س7 : مافائدة المراحل الاولى للضاغطة (اول ثلاث مراحل) حيث ان حجمها كبير مقارنة ببقية ريش الضغط , فاذا كان الجواب هو لسحب كمية اكبر من الهواء فهل يمكن الغاء قسم منها ؟؟

س8 : سرعة التورباين هو 5100 دورة/دقيقة يتم تخفيضه الى 3000 دورة/دقيقة بواسطة مسنن الحمل , حيث عند تشغيل الوحدة تكون انابيب استنزاف الهواء مفتوحة بواسطة (Bleed valve) , وتغلق صمامات الاستنزاف عند وصول سرعة التورباين الي 4850 دورة/دقيقة(95%) من السرعة الاصلية , حيث ان فائدة هذه صمامات الاستنزاف هو لمنع حدوث كبح او جدار صخري للتورباين حيث عند سرعة 3000 دو/دق تقريبا تتكون موجة رجة لابد من التخلص منها بواسطة ابقاء الصمامات مفتوحة الى ان يتم التخلص منها عند سرعة 4000 دورة/دقيقة تقريبا لانها تحطم تضر الروتر,فالسؤال هوفي هل يمكن الغاء انابيب الاستنزاف اذا كانت سرعة التورباين 3000دورة/دقيقة؟؟ حيث يوجد محطة اخرى نوع الوحدات F9 تكون فيها سرعة التورباين 3000دو/دق مباشرة ولايوجد مسنن حمل فكيف يتم استنزاف الهواء ومتى تتكون موجة الرجة؟؟

س9 : كيف يتم معيرة نوزلات غرف الاحتراق وعلى ماذا يعتمد؟؟

س10 : مافائدة الثقوب الموجودة في موصلات اللهب؟؟

س11 : مافائدة ال sleeve الموجود في غرف الاحتراق فيF6؟؟ حيث ان غرف الاحتراق في F5 تثبت مباشرة ولايوجدفيها .. 

علما اني اعرف قسم من هذه الاجوبة ولكن ربماتكون اجاباتي غير وافية او كافية اوذات مفهوم علمي غير صحيح او ما الى ذلك .لذلك طرحت هذه الاسئلة لك يا اخي المصري لانك صاحب خبرة لعلك تنورني ببعضا منها مقرونة باجاباتك على هذه الاسئلة ... وجزاك الله خيرا .. ارجو الرد باسرع مايمكن .. تحياتي


----------



## المصري 00 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> السلام عليكم : استاذي المصري انا اهتميت بموضعوك اهتمام كبير جدا واليك بعض الاسئلة التي ارغب في الحصول على اجابة عليها:
> س1 : ماهي علاقة عدد دورات المحور مع مراحل التورباين؟
> 
> س2: مافائدة المسكتتات في العادم وارتفاع العادم؟؟ حيث ان العادم في فريم 6 اعلى بكثير من فريم5
> ...


 

_وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته _
_أخي الكريم مشكور علي الملفات التي تقوم برفعها لكي تفيد الزملاء العاملين في مجال الصيانة وبخاصة صيانة التربينات الغازية _
_وسوف أقوم بالرد علي أسئلتك في القريب العاجل بإذن الله _
_ولكنني سوف أقوم بالرد عليهم بترتيب أخر نظراً لأن معظم هذه الأسئلة تتعلق بمجال التصميم الميكانيكي والفروق بين الفريمات المتعددة , وليس مجال الصيانة الميكانيكية , وأن كنت أعرف الإجابة الكاملة لبعض تلك الأسئلة ولكني أريد أن أجيب عليك أجابة مشفوعة بالصور و المرفقات التي تؤكد تلك الإجابات . _

_* ملحوظة أحب أن أرحب بك دائما فلقد أنشئتُ هذا الموضوع والمواضيع الأخري من أجل المناقشة بين العاملين في هذا المجال لكي نتبادل الخبرات ونفيد ونستفيد كي نطور مهارات العاملين في هذا المجال في كل الوطن العربي ._


----------



## المصري 00 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

نفرتاري قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما


 
وجزاك الله خيراً مثله وزادكم الله من العلم النافع 



popay قال:


> شكرااااااااااا جزيلالالالالالالا


 
عفواً لا شكر علي واجب 



intel dell قال:


> السلام عليكم : اخي العزيز تشكر جدا على جهودك الرائعة في هذا المجال ..انا مهندس ميكانيك واعمل في محطة غازية فيها نوعان من الوحدات النوع الاول frame 5 والنوع الثاني frame 6 .. على فكرة انا بعدي جديد عالعم ومحتاجك في بعض الاسئلة اخي المصري .. وكذلك توجد لدي مفات الصيانة لهذه الوحدات ارجو ان تتم اضافتي كصديق لك ... سوف اقوم بارفاق الملف الاول في صفحة المواضيع.. وتحياتي لك جدا... :56:


تم إضافتك كصديق و مشكور علي الملفات وفي إنتظار المزيد 

أرجو من السادة الزملاء أن يغفروا لي تأخري في الرد وعدم المتابعة في الكتابة فقد كنت مشغول في الفترة الماضية في أحد المشاريع ولم أكن متفرغ للكتابة والرد ​


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

المصري 00 قال:


> _وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته _
> _أخي الكريم مشكور علي الملفات التي تقوم برفعها لكي تفيد الزملاء العاملين في مجال الصيانة وبخاصة صيانة التربينات الغازية _
> _وسوف أقوم بالرد علي أسئلتك في القريب العاجل بإذن الله _
> _ولكنني سوف أقوم بالرد عليهم بترتيب أخر نظراً لأن معظم هذه الأسئلة تتعلق بمجال التصميم الميكانيكي والفروق بين الفريمات المتعددة , وليس مجال الصيانة الميكانيكية , وأن كنت أعرف الإجابة الكاملة لبعض تلك الأسئلة ولكني أريد أن أجيب عليك أجابة مشفوعة بالصور و المرفقات التي تؤكد تلك الإجابات . _
> ...


 
اخي المصري شكرا جزيلا لك..بالنسبة للاسئلة اخي المصري بعض الاسئلة تتعلق بالصيانة المباشرة وبعض الاسئلة نظرية (اي اجابتها تعتمد على نظرية او قانون هندسي معين ) فياريت لو تغطي جميع المواضيع استاذي المصري النظرية (الهندسة ) والعملية... مع احتراماتي للبعض ولكن يوجد قسم من العاملين في اي موقع عمل عندما يتم سؤالهم عن سبب شكل المعدة او سبب سرعة العالية او الالة او المضخة او التورباين وما الى ذلك يتم الاجابة ب (تصميم الشركة) , اوك انا اتفق معاك تصميم الشركة ولكن لكل تصميم سبب او فائدة معينة فمثلا لو ناتي الى روتور التورباين نلاحظ في التصاميم القديمة مثل f5 هناك مرحلتان ولكن في f6 هناك ثلاث مراحل , فلو سئلنا هذا السؤال اليس من المخجل ان نجيب بانها (تصميمة)؟؟ الجواب وبكل بساطة هو الفرق في عدد المراحل لزيادة كفاءة الوحدة والاستفادة باكبر قدر من الغازات المحترقة لتوليد القدرة الملائمة لذلك.. ارجو ان تكون قد استوعبت الفكرة اخي المصري حول بعض الاشخاص الذين قابلتهم والذين يمتلكون خبرة عملية ولكن ليس لديهم حس هندسي حول كيفية الاجابة... اتمنى ان نتواصل بالموضوع لكي تعم الفائدة للجمع اخي المصري وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المصري 00 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> اخي المصري شكرا جزيلا لك..بالنسبة للاسئلة اخي المصري بعض الاسئلة تتعلق بالصيانة المباشرة وبعض الاسئلة نظرية (اي اجابتها تعتمد على نظرية او قانون هندسي معين ) فياريت لو تغطي جميع المواضيع استاذي المصري النظرية (الهندسة ) والعملية... مع احتراماتي للبعض ولكن يوجد قسم من العاملين في اي موقع عمل عندما يتم سؤالهم عن سبب شكل المعدة او سبب سرعة العالية او الالة او المضخة او التورباين وما الى ذلك يتم الاجابة ب (تصميم الشركة) , اوك انا اتفق معاك تصميم الشركة ولكن لكل تصميم سبب او فائدة معينة فمثلا لو ناتي الى روتور التورباين نلاحظ في التصاميم القديمة مثل f5 هناك مرحلتان ولكن في f6 هناك ثلاث مراحل , فلو سئلنا هذا السؤال اليس من المخجل ان نجيب بانها (تصميمة)؟؟ الجواب وبكل بساطة هو الفرق في عدد المراحل لزيادة كفاءة الوحدة والاستفادة باكبر قدر من الغازات المحترقة لتوليد القدرة الملائمة لذلك.. ارجو ان تكون قد استوعبت الفكرة اخي المصري حول بعض الاشخاص الذين قابلتهم والذين يمتلكون خبرة عملية ولكن ليس لديهم حس هندسي حول كيفية الاجابة... اتمنى ان نتواصل بالموضوع لكي تعم الفائدة للجمع اخي المصري وجزاك الله خيرا


 

_هههههههههههههههههه :8::8::8: ليس لهذه الدرجة من ضعف المعلومات الهندسية علي العموم أنا لم أقل أنني لن أجيب علي الأسئلة النظرية ولكني قلت أنني سوف أجيب حسب الترتيب الذي أراه مناسب وفق لسهولة الحصول علي صور وملفات تدعم الرد من أجل أن يستفيد الجميع _
_ملحوظة أجابتك بالنسبة للعدد مراحل التوربين تحتاج أيضا الي المزيد وسوف أوضحه بإذن الله في المشاركات القادمة. _


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (3 سبتمبر 2011)

المصري 00 قال:


> _هههههههههههههههههه :8::8::8: ليس لهذه الدرجة من ضعف المعلومات الهندسية علي العموم أنا لم أقل أنني لن أجيب علي الأسئلة النظرية ولكني قلت أنني سوف أجيب حسب الترتيب الذي أراه مناسب وفق لسهولة الحصول علي صور وملفات تدعم الرد من أجل أن يستفيد الجميع _
> _ملحوظة أجابتك بالنسبة للعدد مراحل التوربين تحتاج أيضا الي المزيد وسوف أوضحه بإذن الله في المشاركات القادمة. _


\

ارجو ان تتقبل اعتذاري فهذا الكلام انت غير مقصود به اطلاقا ولكن القصد كان هو الفكرة والواقع لبعض العاملين في هذا المجال , فانا لو لم اجد الثقة الكافية في الحصول على اجابات كافية ووافية منك لما شاركت او طرحت هذه الاسئلة بخصوص هذا الموضوع اطلاقا , كما قلت لك اطلعت على هذا الموضوع من بدايته الى نهايته موضوع جميل جدا رغم قلة المشاركات والردود حيث طرحك للموضوع مر عليه زمن وانا لم اعمل في هذا المجال الا قبل 4 اشهر ولم شاهد اهذا الموضوع الا قبل يومين لكنت قد شاركت الكثير والكثير في الردود والمناقشات ..شكرا لك اخي المصري .. ارجو ان يدوم التواصل بيننا في هذا المجال


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (3 سبتمبر 2011)

بالمناسبة اخي المصري العزيز الكثير من الروابط الي نشرتها حول هذا الموضوع لم استطع تحميلها بسبب تلف الروابط او عدم وجودها وكذلك الصور الكثير منها لم يظهر لي... ولرغبتي بعدم ازعاجك ارجو منك فقط تحميل الرابط او الملف الخاص ب(الفروقات بين الفريمات والموديلات) .......... وشكرا لك ياوردة


----------



## المصري 00 (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*كسرت مغزلي ثم عدت لأغزل من جديد*



intel dell قال:


> اخي المصري شكرا جزيلا لك..بالنسبة للاسئلة اخي المصري بعض الاسئلة تتعلق بالصيانة المباشرة وبعض الاسئلة نظرية (اي اجابتها تعتمد على نظرية او قانون هندسي معين ) فياريت لو تغطي جميع المواضيع استاذي المصري النظرية (الهندسة ) والعملية... مع احتراماتي للبعض ولكن يوجد قسم من العاملين في اي موقع عمل عندما يتم سؤالهم عن سبب شكل المعدة او سبب سرعة العالية او الالة او المضخة او التورباين وما الى ذلك يتم الاجابة ب (تصميم الشركة) , اوك انا اتفق معاك تصميم الشركة ولكن لكل تصميم سبب او فائدة معينة فمثلا لو ناتي الى روتور التورباين نلاحظ في التصاميم القديمة مثل f5 هناك مرحلتان ولكن في f6 هناك ثلاث مراحل , فلو سئلنا هذا السؤال اليس من المخجل ان نجيب بانها (تصميمة)؟؟ الجواب وبكل بساطة هو الفرق في عدد المراحل لزيادة كفاءة الوحدة والاستفادة باكبر قدر من الغازات المحترقة لتوليد القدرة الملائمة لذلك.. ارجو ان تكون قد استوعبت الفكرة اخي المصري حول بعض الاشخاص الذين قابلتهم والذين يمتلكون خبرة عملية ولكن ليس لديهم حس هندسي حول كيفية الاجابة... اتمنى ان نتواصل بالموضوع لكي تعم الفائدة للجمع اخي المصري وجزاك الله خيرا


 

أخي العزيز أنا أشكرك علي تواصلك معي من خلال أسئلتك الجميلة والتي تذكرني بنفسي عندما كنت في بداية حياتي العملية في مجال صيانة التربينات الغازية فقد كنت أسأل دائما لماذا وكيف ولما هذه ليست كاتلك وكيف صنعت هذه وماهي الخامات و ما هي تكنولوجيا وفلسفة التصنيع والسؤال الأهم لماذا نحن العرب لا نقوم بتصنيع التربينات ومحطات الطاقة والمحطات التي تعمل في مجال البترول والمضخات وووو الخ 
ولقد وجدت الإجابة عندما عملت في بعض المحطات في أحدي الدول العربية الشقيقة
أن الشركات الأجنبية التي تقوم بتصنيع تلك المعدات حريصة كل الحرص علي أن لا نعلم أو نتعلم مايسمي بتكنولوجيا وفلسفة التصنيع بل أنك تجد عندهم قسم خاص مهمته هي تشفير المعلومات بحيث أنك عندما تري معظم الرسوم الهندسية وكتيبات التشغيل والصيانة تجدها ناقصة وبها معلومات مضللة وذلك للحفاظ علي سر الصنعة , وكما تقوم تلك الشركات ببث روح السرية في العاملين في ذلك القطاع حيث أنه عندما يعطيك كتيب التشغيل يقول لك أنه سري وللأستخدام الداخلي فقط وممنوع التصوير والنسخ وما إلي ذلك ( بل أن أحد زملائي في العمل وهو هندي الجنسية تم حبسه لمدة ثلاثة أيام ذات مرة بسبب وجود كاميرا داخل الموبايل الخاص به لدرجة أنه قام بإبتلاع شريحة الذاكرة الخاصة بالمحمول كي لا تتم محاكمته وسجنه )
فأعلم أن نقص المعلومة ليس بسبب جهل العاملين في هذا المجال ولكن بسب تلك الطريقة اللتي تتعامل بها الشركات التي تنتج هذه المعدات والماكينات وتلك السلوكيات التي تعلمنها للأسف منهم بحيث نقوم بإخفاء المعلومات عن الزملاء من باب السرية ويا لها من سرية !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


intel dell قال:


> \
> 
> ارجو ان تتقبل اعتذاري فهذا الكلام انت غير مقصود به اطلاقا ولكن القصد كان هو الفكرة والواقع لبعض العاملين في هذا المجال , فانا لو لم اجد الثقة الكافية في الحصول على اجابات كافية ووافية منك لما شاركت او طرحت هذه الاسئلة بخصوص هذا الموضوع اطلاقا , كما قلت لك اطلعت على هذا الموضوع من بدايته الى نهايته موضوع جميل جدا رغم قلة المشاركات والردود حيث طرحك للموضوع مر عليه زمن وانا لم اعمل في هذا المجال الا قبل 4 اشهر ولم شاهد اهذا الموضوع الا قبل يومين لكنت قد شاركت الكثير والكثير في الردود والمناقشات ..شكرا لك اخي المصري .. ارجو ان يدوم التواصل بيننا في هذا المجال


 
أشكرك علي ثقتك الغالية و بإذن الله سوف أكون عند حسن ظنك .



intel dell قال:


> بالمناسبة اخي المصري العزيز الكثير من الروابط الي نشرتها حول هذا الموضوع لم استطع تحميلها بسبب تلف الروابط او عدم وجودها وكذلك الصور الكثير منها لم يظهر لي... ولرغبتي بعدم ازعاجك ارجو منك فقط تحميل الرابط او الملف الخاص ب(الفروقات بين الفريمات والموديلات) .......... وشكرا لك ياوردة


 

أسف لهذا العطل ولكن ذلك الخطاء وقع بسبب مواقع رفع الصور والملفات حيث أنني دائما ما أعاني معهم أما بسبب بطء عملية الرفع أو بسبب حذف الملفات بعد فترة من الزمن ومع الأسف غير مسمح لي بتعديل المشركات السابقة كي أقوم برفع الصور والملفات مرة أخري أما بالنسبة للملف الذي ذكرته سوف أقوم برفعه مرة أخري


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (3 سبتمبر 2011)

المصري 00 قال:


> أخي العزيز أنا أشكرك علي تواصلك معي من خلال أسئلتك الجميلة والتي تذكرني بنفسي عندما كنت في بداية حياتي العملية في مجال صيانة التربينات الغازية فقد كنت أسأل دائما لماذا وكيف ولما هذه ليست كاتلك وكيف صنعت هذه وماهي الخامات و ما هي تكنولوجيا وفلسفة التصنيع والسؤال الأهم لماذا نحن العرب لا نقوم بتصنيع التربينات ومحطات الطاقة والمحطات التي تعمل في مجال البترول والمضخات وووو الخ
> ولقد وجدت الإجابة عندما عملت في بعض المحطات في أحدي الدول العربية الشقيقة
> أن الشركات الأجنبية التي تقوم بتصنيع تلك المعدات حريصة كل الحرص علي أن لا نعلم أو نتعلم مايسمي بتكنولوجيا وفلسفة التصنيع بل أنك تجد عندهم قسم خاص مهمته هي تشفير المعلومات بحيث أنك عندما تري معظم الرسوم الهندسية وكتيبات التشغيل والصيانة تجدها ناقصة وبها معلومات مضللة وذلك للحفاظ علي سر الصنعة , وكما تقوم تلك الشركات ببث روح السرية في العاملين في ذلك القطاع حيث أنه عندما يعطيك كتيب التشغيل يقول لك أنه سري وللأستخدام الداخلي فقط وممنوع التصوير والنسخ وما إلي ذلك ( بل أن أحد زملائي في العمل وهو هندي الجنسية تم حبسه لمدة ثلاثة أيام ذات مرة بسبب وجود كاميرا داخل الموبايل الخاص به لدرجة أنه قام بإبتلاع شريحة الذاكرة الخاصة بالمحمول كي لا تتم محاكمته وسجنه )
> فأعلم أن نقص المعلومة ليس بسبب جهل العاملين في هذا المجال ولكن بسب تلك الطريقة اللتي تتعامل بها الشركات التي تنتج هذه المعدات والماكينات وتلك السلوكيات التي تعلمنها للأسف منهم بحيث نقوم بإخفاء المعلومات عن الزملاء من باب السرية ويا لها من سرية !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

المصري 00 قال:


> *اليوم الثالث متابعة ضبط الأستقامة*
> 
> *قبل أن أتوجه الي أعمال الفريق الثاني وهو فريق غرفة المساعدات أحب أن أريكم بعض الصور حصلت عليها من مشروع من مصر يتم عمل ضبط الأستقامة بين التربينة وصندوق تروس الحمل في هذه الطريقة من خلال تركيب التجهيزة في عمود التربينة ودي طريقة يتنج عنها قراءت أفضل غير أنها تحتج الي ترتيبات معقدة لأدارة عمود التربينة *
> *
> ...


 

السلام عليكم كيفك اخي المصري الكريم؟؟ طال غيابك ربنا يحفظك... لازلت انتظر ردودك ان ش الله.. لدي ملاحظة بخصوص عمليات الاستقامة .. حسب هذه الصور لعملية الاستقامة بين التورباين ومسنن الحمل فاناالاحظ انكم تقومون بتثبيت عمود القياس fixture على محور التورباين وليس مسنن الحمل ملاحظاتي هي:
1- نحن عندما نقوم بالاستقامة فلابد من وجود جزء ريفرينس يتم استقامة باقي الاجزاء على اساسه فمثلا في فريم 5 فان صندوق الاجهزة المساعدة Accessory هو يعتبر الريفرننس ويتم استقامة باقي الاجزاء على اساسه .اي يصبح تسلسل الاستقامة هو (load gear generator - turbine -Acc) حيث كما نعلم في فريم 5 فان مسنن الحمل والمولدة تتحرك كقطعة واحدة من الفاونديشن . فعنما نقوم بالاستقامة ثبت الفكسجر على مسنن الحمل حيث يسهل دورانه بواسطة عتلة بسيطة بعد ان نقوم بفتح براغي القارن بين مسنن الحمل والمولدة.. فكيف تقومون انتم بعملية الاستقامة؟؟ وهل لكم رفيرنس معين ؟؟ 
2- كيف تقومون بتدوير محور التورباين ؟؟ انت قلت بان الالية المخصصة معقدة قليلة .. طب لماذا لم تستخدم الراتجيت لتدوير المحور اليس من الافضل والاسهل ؟؟ 
3- ولماذا لم تقم بتثبيت الفكسجر على مسنن الحمل ؟؟؟ 
هه هي بعض الملاحظات البسيطة 
تحياتي لك


----------



## المصري 00 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> السلام عليكم كيفك اخي المصري الكريم؟؟ طال غيابك ربنا يحفظك... لازلت انتظر ردودك ان شاء الله..
> 
> _وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته , الحمد أن بخير أخي ( intel dell ) , وحفظك الله , بالنسبة للردود التي تنظرها علي المشاركة السابقة فهي تحت الإعداد حيث أنني كما قلتُ لك أريد أن أدعم الردود ببعض الصور والملفات وكما أن الأسئلة التي تتعلق بالجزاء التصميمي أو النظري يجب تكون موضحة جيدا كي لا يحدث أي لبث أو أخطاء في الشرح كي لا أضّل أحد من الزملاء ._
> 
> ...


 
كل كلامك مظبوط ولكنك لم تلاحظ عدة نقاط في الشرح 


أولاً : لقد قلت أن هذه طريقة أخري يستخدمها بعض الزملاء في مصر ( ويمكنك أن ترجع الي التعليق الموجود فوق الصورة )


ثانيا : في هذه العمرة ( عمرة إعادة التأهيل ) يتم إخراج الزيت من التربينة ويتم فك مجموعة الراتشيت حسب الموديل سواء كانت هيدروليكية أو ميكانيكية , وفي الأغلب يتم تغيرها أو علي الأقل يتم عمل عمرة لها , كما أنه في معظم الموديلات \ الإصدارات القديمة من الفريم ( f5 ) خصوصاً , الراتشيت لا تستخدم في عملية ظبط الأستقامة ولكن في الفريمات الأخري وخصوصاً الأحدث يتم أستخدام نظام الدورات البطيئة وهذا النظام يعتمد علي موتور كهربي وهو ما يوفر الوقت والمجهود حيث أن القراءة بالطريقة القديمة تتم في ساعة تقريبا أما القراءة بإستخدام نظام الدورات البطيئة يستغرق ثلاث دقائق فقط ( القراءة وليس ظبط الأستقامة كي لايحدث خطاء في فهم المقصود ) . 

وثالثاً : أن هذه القراءة محل الشرح تتم أثناء الفك وهي ليست لظبط الأستقامة ولكن للمراجعة ولذلك الترتيب المتبع غير مهم المهم السرعة في الأداء فإذا قامت مجموعة صندوق تروس المساعدات بفك الكبلنج أولاً ( وذلك هو ما يحدث في أغلب الأحيان) فهم من يقوم بمراجعة ظبط الأستقامة أولاً , ولكن عند التجميع النهائي وظبط الأستقامة النهائي يتم العمل بهذا الترتيب الذي قمت حضرتك بإيضاحه ما لم ينص كتيب الصيانة وتعليمات الشركة المصنعة علي غير ذلك ( ملحوظة بسيطة في بعض الحالات يتم تغير الترتيب عند الحاجة وبعد إستشارة الشركة المصنعة , مثلاً إذا حدث عطل في صندوق تروس المساعدات فقط وقد حدث معنا ذات مرة أن تكسرت التروس وتم تغير الترس الرائيسي الذي يكون علي العمود الذي يتناول و\أو يناول التربينة الحركة وليس من المنطقي أن يتم ظبط كل من التربينة وصندوق تروس الحمل و المولد من جديد )

* *ملحوظة هامة صندوق تروس الحمل يمكن تحريكه بمفرده عند الحاجة ولكن ظبطه عذااااااااااااااااااب

لي رجاء بسيط أريد أن أدعوك بإسم عربي هل من الممكن


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخي المصري توضيحاتك جميلة.. لدي استفسارت اخرى منك ... 
اولا : لدينا مشكلة كبيرة في جميع وحدات F6 الموجودة غي المحطة تقريبا وهي ارتفاع درجة حرارة الزيت صيفا بشكل كبير حيث ان هذه المشكلة تسببت باطفاء عدد من الوحدات نتيجة ارتفاع حرارة الزيت بشكل كبير (عند درجة حرارة 74مئوية للزيت يعطي تحذير وبذلك يتوجب علينا اطفاء الوحدة التي تعاني من ذلك) .. حيث ان ابراج التبريد المخصصة لتبريد الماء الذاهب الى المبادل الحراري عملاقة وتحتوي على 8 مراوح لتبريد الماء , ومع ذلك لايوجد تبادل حراري كبير بين الماء والزيت في المبادل (لايتعدى 3-4 درجات) .. فهل تعقتد ان المشكلة في المبادل الحراري؟؟؟؟ علما انه من نوع shell and tube .

ثانيا : عدد ريش توجيه الدخول للهواء inlet giude vane هو 64 ريشة لماذا هذا العدد بالذات هل له علاقة بريش الضاغطة ومالسبب؟؟

ثالثا : ماذا يحدث لو اخرجنا المسكتتات من العادم ؟؟ (حيث نعلم ان اسمها يدل على فائدتها اي تخفيف الضوضاء) ولكن لها فائدة اخرى ؟؟ كالحفاظ على سرعة الصوت مثلا؟؟

تحياتي وشكرا جزيلا لك لتواصلك الدائم معي .. وبالمناسبة اي اسم يخطر في بالك ممكن تناديني فيه... تحياتي الحارة


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

عفوا على ازعاجك كما اني انتظر ان ش الله الملف الذي يوضح الفرقات بين الفريمات المتعددة.

تحياتي لك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي المصري .. كيف حالك ؟؟ لماذا هذه الغيبة ارجوا ان تكون في تمام الصحة والعافية ..ارجوا ان نتواصل معا لكي نطور قدراتنا وقدرات العاملين في هذا المجال وتبادل الافكار والاراء... تحياتي لك ودمت في صحة وعافية اينما كنت..


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي المصري كيف الحال ؟؟؟ هل اطلعت على القسم الاخير من الاسئلة ؟؟؟ تحياتي لك اتمنى لك دوام الصحة والعافية


----------



## المصري 00 (16 سبتمبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> اخي المصري كيف الحال ؟؟؟ هل اطلعت على القسم الاخير من الاسئلة ؟؟؟ تحياتي لك اتمنى لك دوام الصحة والعافية


 


intel dell قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي المصري .. كيف حالك ؟؟ لماذا هذه الغيبة ارجوا ان تكون في تمام الصحة والعافية ..ارجوا ان نتواصل معا لكي نطور قدراتنا وقدرات العاملين في هذا المجال وتبادل الافكار والاراء... تحياتي لك ودمت في صحة وعافية اينما كنت..


 


intel dell قال:


> عفوا على ازعاجك كما اني انتظر ان ش الله الملف الذي يوضح الفرقات بين الفريمات المتعددة.
> 
> تحياتي لك


 


intel dell قال:


> شكرا لك اخي المصري توضيحاتك جميلة.. لدي استفسارت اخرى منك ...
> اولا : لدينا مشكلة كبيرة في جميع وحدات f6 الموجودة غي المحطة تقريبا وهي ارتفاع درجة حرارة الزيت صيفا بشكل كبير حيث ان هذه المشكلة تسببت باطفاء عدد من الوحدات نتيجة ارتفاع حرارة الزيت بشكل كبير (عند درجة حرارة 74مئوية للزيت يعطي تحذير وبذلك يتوجب علينا اطفاء الوحدة التي تعاني من ذلك) .. حيث ان ابراج التبريد المخصصة لتبريد الماء الذاهب الى المبادل الحراري عملاقة وتحتوي على 8 مراوح لتبريد الماء , ومع ذلك لايوجد تبادل حراري كبير بين الماء والزيت في المبادل (لايتعدى 3-4 درجات) .. فهل تعقتد ان المشكلة في المبادل الحراري؟؟؟؟ علما انه من نوع shell and tube .
> 
> ثانيا : عدد ريش توجيه الدخول للهواء inlet giude vane هو 64 ريشة لماذا هذا العدد بالذات هل له علاقة بريش الضاغطة ومالسبب؟؟
> ...


 

_أخي ( العراقي النشيط )_
_وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته _
_ومشكور علي سؤالك والحمد لله أنا بصحة جيدة _
_أرجو أن تعذرني في التأخير نظراً لظروف العمل _
_ارسل إليك الملفات المطلوبة _
_ومشكلة الأسئلة أنها دقيقة وتحتاج الي شرح دقيق وليس الي مجرد كلام عابر _
_وبداءً من المشاركة القادمة التي سوف تجدها بعد بضع ساعات سوف تجد الأجوبة تباعاً ولكن أرجوا عدم المقاطعة الا بعد أن أفرغ من الرد وإذا كان لك أي ملاحظة سوف أقوم بالرد علي ملاحظاتك الجميلة التي تجعل العقل يعمل وتعيدنا الي أيام البحث والمراجعة_


_الملف الأول_


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (16 سبتمبر 2011)

بصراحة اخي المصري لا اعرف كيف اشكرك ... ولكن اقل مايمكنني قوله هو بارك الله فيك .. وارجوا ان نتواصل بشكل مستمر في هذا الموضوع لتطوير قدراتنا وقدرات العاملين في هذا المجال... تحياتي لك


----------



## المصري 00 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> شكرا لك اخي المصري توضيحاتك جميلة.. لدي استفسارت اخرى منك ...
> اولا : لدينا مشكلة كبيرة في جميع وحدات F6 الموجودة غي المحطة تقريبا وهي ارتفاع درجة حرارة الزيت صيفا بشكل كبير حيث ان هذه المشكلة تسببت باطفاء عدد من الوحدات نتيجة ارتفاع حرارة الزيت بشكل كبير (عند درجة حرارة 74مئوية للزيت يعطي تحذير وبذلك يتوجب علينا اطفاء الوحدة التي تعاني من ذلك) .. حيث ان ابراج التبريد المخصصة لتبريد الماء الذاهب الى المبادل الحراري عملاقة وتحتوي على 8 مراوح لتبريد الماء , ومع ذلك لايوجد تبادل حراري كبير بين الماء والزيت في المبادل (لايتعدى 3-4 درجات) .. فهل تعقتد ان المشكلة في المبادل الحراري؟؟؟؟ علما انه من نوع shell and tube .
> 
> ثانيا : عدد ريش توجيه الدخول للهواء inlet giude vane هو 64 ريشة لماذا هذا العدد بالذات هل له علاقة بريش الضاغطة ومالسبب؟؟
> ...


 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 
أسف أخي العزيز علي التأخير لظروف خارجة عن إرادتي يعلم الله أنني كلما هممّتُ لرد علي أسئلتك شغلتُ عنها ببعض الأمور ولكني أعدك بإذن الله بأن أرد علي أسئلتك تباعا ودعنا نبداء بهذا السؤال الذي أراه أهم من حيث الإفادة في الحياة العملية حيث سوف تستفيد منه أنت والسادة الزملاء في مجال العمل ​ 
( لدينا مشكلة كبيرة في جميع وحدات F6 الموجودة في المحطة تقريبا وهي ارتفاع درجة حرارة الزيت صيفا بشكل كبير حيث ان هذه المشكلة تسببت باطفاء عدد من الوحدات نتيجة ارتفاع حرارة الزيت بشكل كبير (عند درجة حرارة 74مئوية للزيت يعطي تحذير وبذلك يتوجب علينا اطفاء الوحدة التي تعاني من ذلك) .. حيث ان ابراج التبريد المخصصة لتبريد الماء الذاهب الى المبادل الحراري عملاقة وتحتوي على 8 مراوح لتبريد الماء , ومع ذلك لايوجد تبادل حراري كبير بين الماء والزيت في المبادل (لايتعدى 3-4 درجات) .. فهل تعقتد ان المشكلة في المبادل الحراري؟؟؟؟ علما انه من نوع shell and tube . )​ 
أعلم أخي العراقي النشيط أن لكل نظام عمر أفتراضي يزيد أو ينقص طبقا لبعض المتغيرات وبعض المؤثرات كما أن تلك العوامل تؤثر في طريقة عمل النظام .
وفي هذه الحالة محل الشرح نحن نتكلم عن نظام تبريد زيت التزيت في التربينة الغازية عموماً وفي التربينات الغازية من إنتاج شركة جينرال اليكتريك خصوصاً و تحديداً فريم 6 
وهو نظام مركب حيث يتم تبريد الأجزاء المتحركة من الماكينة بإستخدام الزيت ثم يتم تبريد الزيت بإستخدام الماء ثم يبرد الماء بالهواء ولكي نحصل علي الهواء نستخدم مراوح التبريد 
إذاً يوجد لدينا العوامل الأتية في هذا النظام 
1- الأجزاء المتحركة المراد تبريده وتزليقها / تزيتها 
2- زيت التزيت 
3- ماء التبريد 
4- هواء التبريد 
5- المبادلات الحرارية سواء بين الزيت والماء أو بين الماء والهواء 
6- المواسير الناقلة لموائع التبريد ( ماء - زيت )
7- أدوات التحكم في هذه المنظومة ( مثل حساسات الحرارة - ومحابس / بلوف التحكم في سريان الموائع - ألخ ......)​ 
فإذا فهمت العلاقة بين هذه المتغيرات والمؤثرات والتي هي عوامل أساسية في هذا النظام كان بإستطاعتنا أن نتحكم في هذا النظام المركب ​ 
دعنا نشرح دائرة التبريد تلك من حيث الفكرة الأساسية وطريقة العمل ​ 
يتابع ................


ملحوظة أهدي اليك الملف الثاني حيث لم أستطيع رفعه أمس من خلال المرفقات 
*Your Download-Link:*gas turbine.pdf 
http://www.upload-drive.com/file/1000991/gas-turbine-pdf.html

وبإذن الله تجد الملف الثالث مع باقي الرد


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ... شكرا لك توضيح جميل ومبسط .. لازلت بانتظارك ومزيد من النقاشات .. تحياتي


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

اعرف ان غيابك هو بسبب انشغالك بضروف معينة.. ولكن من واجبي السؤال عنك وعلى صحتك واحوالك ارجوا ان تكون بخير مايرام .. وربنا يحفظك ويقيك شر ماتكرهه ويرزقك ماتحبه ... تحياتي لك


----------



## spider_forever2007 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

تسلم ياغالى


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي المصري العزيز طال غيابك ... ارجوا ان تكون على خير مايرام..تحياتي


----------



## المصري 00 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> بارك الله فيك ... شكرا لك توضيح جميل ومبسط .. لازلت بانتظارك ومزيد من النقاشات .. تحياتي


 


intel dell قال:


> اعرف ان غيابك هو بسبب انشغالك بضروف معينة.. ولكن من واجبي السؤال عنك وعلى صحتك واحوالك ارجوا ان تكون بخير مايرام .. وربنا يحفظك ويقيك شر ماتكرهه ويرزقك ماتحبه ... تحياتي لك


 


spider_forever2007 قال:


> تسلم ياغالى


 


intel dell قال:


> اخي المصري العزيز طال غيابك ... ارجوا ان تكون على خير مايرام..تحياتي


 


_أشكركم علي حسن المتابعة وأسف علي التأخير في الرد نظرا لظروف العمل _


----------



## المصري 00 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*متابعة الرد علي أسئلة المهندس العراقي النشيط*

*أخي العراقي النشيط *
*أشكرك علي حرصك علي إفادة الزملاء والتواصل المستمر في هذا الموضوع كما أشكر كل السادة الزملاء الذين حرصوا علي متابعة هذا الموضوع و كانوا يشجعونني باستمرار علي المواصلة في هذا الموضوع.*​ 

*والآن أسمحوا لي أن أكمل الرد علي أسئلة أخي العراقي النشيط *​ 
*كنا نتحدث عن العطل الموجود في دائرة تبريد زيت الزيت الموجود لديكم في تربينات جينرال اليكتريك ( فريم 6 ) *
*و الحمد لله لقد عملت علي نظام التبريد أكثر من مرة وكل مرة كنت أكتشف أشياء من خلال التعامل مع هذا النظام.*
*وسوف أشرح لك وللسادة الزملاء كيف نقوم بتحسين كفاءة هذا النظام *​ 
*1- أهم نقطة في العمل علي تحسين هذا النظام أن نضع تلك العوامل المدرجة في المشاركة السابقة في عين الإعتبار .*
*2- يجب أني يكون معك فريق عمل كامل ( يشمل الفريق فني ميكانيكا علي الأقل وفني أجهزة وعدد جيد من عمال النظافة ) متكامل ( يعني أما أن يكون هذا الفريق يحب العمل معا بعضهم البعض أو أن يتبعوا التعليمات التي تصدر من قائد الفريق دون مناقشة كي يتم العمل بسرعة و بدون أي معوقات ).*
*3- أن يتم العمل بالتوازي كي نحصل علي المردود من كل تلك العمليات.*​ 

*عملية صيانة نظام تبريد الزيت الإجراءات المتبعة والاحتياطات الهامة : *​ 
*الإجراء الأول :*
* وهو تنظيف برج التبريد من الخارج بالهواء المضغوط والمياه ( مرة كل ثلاثة شهور علي الأقل وعند الضرورة ) الضرورة حدوث عاصفة رملية وخصوصا التي يتبعها مطر.*
*ونقوم بتنظيف من أعلي المبرد باستخدام خرطوم هواء مضغوط كبير الحجم وليس الخرطوم الصغير المستخدم في الورشة لعملية النظافة العادية ونستخدم الهواء بقوة بدون لمس المبرد لعدم إتلاف زعانف التبريد ثم نقوم بتشغيل المراوح بعد عملية النظافة لمدة خمس دقائق ثم نفصل الكهرباء عن المراوح من داخل غرفة الكهرباء ثم نقوم بعملية الغسيل ومن الممكن استخدام خرطوم ألمطافي ولكن يجب الحذر من الضغط العالي ولذلك نقوم باستخدام الخرطوم ذو المخرج البخاخ ( إسبراي ) وعملية النظافة تكون أيضا من أعلي بعدها يتم التجفيف باستخدام الهواء المضغوط مرة أخري .*​ 
*الإجراء الثاني:*
* مراجعة مراوح التبريد ميكانيكيا ( مرة كل شهرين علي الأقل وعند الضرورة ) *
*نقوم بمراجعة التشحيم لكراسي المراوح ومراجعة تلك الكراسي ( البيرنج ) وإذا كانت تلك الكراسي تنكسر باستمرار أرجو مراجعة أحدي شركات كراسي التحميل المعتمدة حيث أن جميع العاملين عندما ينكسر كرسي التحميل لتلك المراوح يعتقد أن العيب في التركيب أو في ضبط المحاذاة بين محور المروحة و الموتور وإن كان ذلك يؤثر علي عمر الكرسي ولكن السبب في أنه ينكسر بسرعة هو خطاء في التصميم و يوجد هذا الخطاء بالتحديد في أنظمة التبريد المصنوعة محليا حيث أنني قد لاحظت ذلك العطل أثنا تركيب تلك الأنظمة في أحد المشاريع حيث كانت تلك الكراسي تتحطم بمعدل كرسي كل 70 يوم وكان العيب الذي لم يأخذه المصمم بعين الاعتبار أن هذه المراوح تحتاج إلي كراسي تحميل لصد الحمل المحوري وكانت تلك الكراسي الموضوعة من الشركة المصنعة تتحمل فقط الحمل القطري , وللشهادة ذلك العطل لا يوجد في الأنظمة الأصلية الموصي بها من شركة جينرال اليكتريك .*​ 
*ثم نقوم بمراجعة السيور من حيث الشد ويجب أن يتم تغيراها بصفة دورية *​ 
*الإجراء الثالث : *
*مراجعة المراوح كهربيا وذلك من حيث الأتي *
*1- مواتير الكهرباء تعمل جيدا ويتم مراجع الأمبير مع الحمل وبدون الحمل ويفضل عمل تقرير دوري لمراجعة تلك القراءات مع بعضها البعض ومع الجدول المرفق من الشركة المصنعة . *​ 
*2- مرجعة حساس / لاقط الاهتزازات المستخدم لفصل المروحة و/ أو المراوح وذلك من حيث هل يعمل جيد أم أنه لا يعمل ثم قد يكون يعمل بدون داعي أي أنه يقوم بفصل المراوح بسبب الاهتزاز دون داعي ويتم مراجعة ذلك من خلال جهاز خارجي لمراجعة الاهتزاز فإن كان الحساس لا يعمل جيدا فربما يكون غير مثبت جيدا أو يحتاج إلي معايرة أو يحتاج إلي تغيير .*​ 
*الإجراء الرابع : *
* مراجعة مهمة جدا جدا جدا *
*وهي مراجعة البلف المسئول عن تحويل الزيت من التربينة إلي المبرد ومن المبرد إلي التنك الداخلي في التربينة وهو بلف مهم جدا حيث أنه يؤثر علي التربينة من عدة نواحي وهي علي سبيل السرد لا الحصر *
*البلف مسئول عن كمية الزيت المتوجهة إلي المبرد *
*البلف مسئول عن درجة الحرارة التي تعمل عندها دورة التبريد جزئيا أو كليا *
*البلف مسئول عن ضغط زيت التحكم بطريقة مباشرة*
*البلف مسئول عن تخفيض درجة حرارة الزيت هو وملحقاته *
*ولذلك إذا كان البلف لا يعمل جيدا فسوف تتوقف التربينة عن العمل *​ 
*وذلك البلف مع ملحقاته مسئولية قسم الأجهزة مسئولية كلية ولكن يجب أن يقوم قسم الميكانيكا بدعمهم والعمل معهم لذلك كنت قد أوضحت نقطة أن فريق العمل يجب أن يكون متكامل ........*​ 
*هنا وللحديث بقية حيث سوف نناقش بإذن الله هذا البلف مع ملحقاته بالتفصيل *​


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي المصري جزيل الشكر سوف اتناقش معك بخصوص هذا الموضوع وغيره من مواضيع الصيانة الكثيرة ولكن بعد ان تستكمل الاسئلة التي طرحتها عليك ... تحياتي لك وبارك الله بك .. وانا بانتظار ردودك عليها باسرع مايمكن


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي المصري الغالي : دمت بخير ان ش الله ولكن ما اخبار الاجوبة ؟؟؟ انا بصراحة لدي نقاشات كثيرة معك بخصوص الصيانة ولكن طبقا لكلامك (ارجوا ان لاتقاطعني) لكي لايحدث التبانس وتداخل بين المواضيع .. فلدينا بعد مدة فترة صيانة لاحد الوحدات لذلك لدي بعض الاستفسارات منك .. لذى اتمنى ان يتم الاجوبة عليها باسرع وقت .. وبارك الله بك


----------



## المصري 00 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اخي المصري جزيل الشكر سوف اتناقش معك بخصوص هذا الموضوع وغيره من مواضيع الصيانة الكثيرة ولكن بعد ان تستكمل الاسئلة التي طرحتها عليك ... تحياتي لك وبارك الله بك .. وانا بانتظار ردودك عليها باسرع مايمكن


 


intel dell قال:


> اخي المصري الغالي : دمت بخير ان ش الله ولكن ما اخبار الاجوبة ؟؟؟ انا بصراحة لدي نقاشات كثيرة معك بخصوص الصيانة ولكن طبقا لكلامك (ارجوا ان لاتقاطعني) لكي لايحدث التبانس وتداخل بين المواضيع .. فلدينا بعد مدة فترة صيانة لاحد الوحدات لذلك لدي بعض الاستفسارات منك .. لذى اتمنى ان يتم الاجوبة عليها باسرع وقت .. وبارك الله بك


 


أخي العراقي النشيط جزآك الله خيراً علي السؤال , وأشكرك وأقدر حرصك علي الإجابات ولكني حريص علي أن تكون الإجابة صحيحة بقدر الإمكان و لولا أن العصمة للأنبياء لكنت قلت أنني حريص أن تكون الإجابة بلا أخطاء ولذلك تجدني أجيبك ببط ولكن أعذرني فلستَ وحدك من يري الإجابة ولكن هناك زملاء آخرين يقرئون تلك الإجابة ومنهم من هم حديثي عهد بذلك المجال ومنهم أن لم يكن أغلبهم من هم أكثر مني خبرة في هذا المجال بل لا أخفيك سراً أنني كنت في قمّة السعادة عندما علمت أن معظم رؤسائي في العمل السابقين يقرءون تلك المقالات ورغم أنهم لم يشاركوا إلا قليلا إلا أن عدم تدخلهم برفض أو تعديل أي من إجابتي أو ما قمت بكتابته سابقا يعطني مؤشر بأنهم يوافقون علي تلك المواضيع وهو الأمر الذي يجعلني في محل المسئولية لكل من يتابع ما أكتبه ولذلك أنا حريص كل الحرص علي مراجعة ما أكتبه مع وجود مرجع أو ملف أستند إليه في كتاباتي إليكم كي تكون تلك المعلومة صحيحة و واضحة ومبينة علميا وفنيا وهندسيا حتى لو أستغرق ذلك الكثير من الوقت كما حدث معنّا في هذا الموضوع وفي موضوع إعداد أخصائي التربينات الغازية . 


وفي الختام أشكركم علي حسن متابعتكم و بإذن الله اليوم نتم موضوع البلف محل الشرح ثم نتوجه أيضا إلي بعض الأسئلة .​


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

المصري 00 قال:


> أخي العراقي النشيط جزآك الله خيراً علي السؤال , وأشكرك وأقدر حرصك علي الإجابات ولكني حريص علي أن تكون الإجابة صحيحة بقدر الإمكان و لولا أن العصمة للأنبياء لكنت قلت أنني حريص أن تكون الإجابة بلا أخطاء ولذلك تجدني أجيبك ببط ولكن أعذرني فلستَ وحدك من يري الإجابة ولكن هناك زملاء آخرين يقرئون تلك الإجابة ومنهم من هم حديثي عهد بذلك المجال ومنهم أن لم يكن أغلبهم من هم أكثر مني خبرة في هذا المجال بل لا أخفيك سراً أنني كنت في قمّة السعادة عندما علمت أن معظم رؤسائي في العمل السابقين يقرءون تلك المقالات ورغم أنهم لم يشاركوا إلا قليلا إلا أن عدم تدخلهم برفض أو تعديل أي من إجابتي أو ما قمت بكتابته سابقا يعطني مؤشر بأنهم يوافقون علي تلك المواضيع وهو الأمر الذي يجعلني في محل المسئولية لكل من يتابع ما أكتبه ولذلك أنا حريص كل الحرص علي مراجعة ما أكتبه مع وجود مرجع أو ملف أستند إليه في كتاباتي إليكم كي تكون تلك المعلومة صحيحة و واضحة ومبينة علميا وفنيا وهندسيا حتى لو أستغرق ذلك الكثير من الوقت كما حدث معنّا في هذا الموضوع وفي موضوع إعداد أخصائي التربينات الغازية .
> 
> 
> وفي الختام أشكركم علي حسن متابعتكم و بإذن الله اليوم نتم موضوع البلف محل الشرح ثم نتوجه أيضا إلي بعض الأسئلة .​



بارك الله ببك اخي المصري ..سبب مقنع .. بالمناسبة ماهو البلف ؟؟


----------



## المصري 00 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> بارك الله ببك اخي المصري ..سبب مقنع .. بالمناسبة ماهو البلف ؟؟


 

من المعلوم أن بعض الكلمات أو المصطلحات الأجنبية المستخدمة في المجال الهندسي خصوصاً وفي جميع المجالات الأخرى عند ترجمتها إلي اللغة العربية أتبعت أكثر من طريقة لتعريب تلك الكلمات والمصطلحات فتارةً تجد الترجمة حرفية أي أنها تنقل النص كما هو من لغة إلي أخري طبق للمعجم والقاموس وتارةً أخري تجد الترجمة نصية أي أنها تعتمد علي المعني وتارةً أخري تجد الترجمة مهنية أي أنها تعتمد علي المصطلح المستخدم في هذا المجال دون غيره وهناك طريقة أخري مشابها وهي نطق الكلمة بطريقة تغير حرف أو أكثر بحيث يسهل نطقها وفي نفس الوقت تكون هذه الكلمة هي الأكثر شيوعا أو استخداما لدي المتخصصين أو لدي أهل بلد معين ​ 
حيث نجد كلمة ( valve ) وجمعها ( valves )​ 
تترجم ( صمام ) وجمعها ( صمامات )
وتترجم ( صمام اليكتروني ) وجمعها ( صمامات اليكترونية )
وتترجم ( صباب ) وجمعها ( صبابات )
وتترجم ( محبس ) وجمعها ( محابس )
وتترجم (_ بلف_ ) وجمعها ( بلوف )
وتترجم ( بوابة ) وجمعها ( بوابات )
وتترجم ( حنفية ) وجمعها ( حنفيات )
وتترجم ( مِصرع ) وجمعها ( مصَارع ) ​ 
وجميع هذه الكلمات مستخدم ومدرج في المراجع والقواميس والمعاجم العلمية المتداولة في الأسواق وربما هناك كلمات أخري لنفس الترجمة غير أنني لا أذكر غير تلك الكلمات الأن .​


----------



## المصري 00 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*البلف / الصمام محل الشرح*

البلف / الصمام محل الشرح هو كما ذكرنا في المشاركة قبل السابقة ذو أهمية كبيرة سواء في دائرة تبريد الزيت أو في دائرة الزيت الهيدروليكي ( زيت التحكم ) وأحياناً يوجد في التربينة الواحدة أكثر من بلف فربما يوجد أثنين وذلك حسب تصميم النظام ولكن من العجيب والغريب أن الكثير من مشغلي التربينات لا يهتمون بهذا البلف من حيث الصيانة والمعايرة والتشغيل بل مما يضحك أنني رأيت بعيني من يقومون بإلغاء التحكم الحراري كما لو أن الشركة المصنعة قد ارتكبت خطاء في وضع أو تصميم ذلك البلف .​ 
وللعلم فهذا البلف من حيث التصنيف هو بلف متعدد المخارج ذو تحكم حراري ضغطي 
حيث يتم وضع أنبوب ( وعاء ) ذو طبيعة خاصة ( حساس للحرارة ) بداخله غاز مضغوط , ويتم وضع الأنبوب داخل تنك / خزان الزيت الراجع من التربينة ( يوجد في التربينة ما يسمي بتنك الزيت الراجع من التربينة أو التنك رقم 2 , وتنك الزيت الراجع من المبرد أو التنك رقم 1 ) وعندما ترتفع درجة حرارة الزيت عن الدرجة المرغوب فيها يتمدد الغاز من داخل الأنبوب إلي الوصلات المرنة ثم إلي المتحكم أو المحرك / المشغل للبلف ( Actuator ) حيث يقوم بتغيير وضع ذلك البلف بحيث يزيد من كمية الزيت المتجهة إلي مبرد الزيت وينقص من كمية الزيت التي تعود إلي التربينة بدون تبريد .
ولهذا البلف / الصمام مسطرة مدراجة يتم ضبط المعدل المطلوب منها حيث يجب مراجعة الضبط خلال فترة الصيف بسبب ارتفاع درجة الحرارة المحيطة بالتربينة .
ومن العيوب الشائعة في ذلك البلف هو حدوث ثقب في الوصلات المرنة مما يؤدي إلي تسرب الغاز وبالتالي لا يعمل البلف وفقا لدرجة الحرارة الموجودة داخل تنك الزيت وتجد أن الكثير من المشغلين يقومون حينها بفتح البلف يدويا من خلال الذراع الخاص بضبط المسطرة وبذلك تجد التربينة قد خسرت جزاء مهم من دائرة تبريد الزيت حيث تجد أن الزيت منخفض الحرارة أكثر من المطلوب شتاءاً ومرتفع الحرارة أكثر من المطلوب صيفاً .
ملحوظة يوجد داخل التربينة عدد واحد سخان للزيت علي الأقل حيث أن الزيت له درجة حرارة لا يجب أن يقل عنها طبقا لمواصفات ونوعية الزيت المستخدم ويعمل السخان شتاءاً عندما تكون التربينة متوقفة عن العمل حيث أنه في حالة عمل التربينة فلا حاجة اليه ويتم فصله وقطع التيار الكهربي عنه ..............
وللحديث بقية ​


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع جيد للنقاش اكمل جزاك الله خيرا لكي اسرد اسئلتي بعدها حول الموضوع


----------



## مهنــ عراقي ــدس (30 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المصري 00 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*نعود لنكمل ونتواصل من جديد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
السادة الزملاء الأعزاء وأخواني الأفاضل في منتدانا المحترم ( ملتقي المهندسين العرب ) 
أعتذر لكم عن التأخير في التواصل معكم نظراً لعدة ظروف خارجة عن إرادتي 
ثم أما بعد ...................​ 

نعود لنكمل موضوع البلف الموجود في دائرة تبريد الزيت للوحدات الغازية ( التربينات ) المنتجة من شركة GE 
وكما سبق أن ذكرنا فهذا البلف مسئول عن كمية الزيت المتجهة إلي المبرد والعائدة منه كما أنه مسئول عن كمية الزيت التي لن تبرد بل تعود إلي التربينة كما هي ( Bypass ) 
وهو من البلوف المهمة في التربينة ولمزيد من المعلومات يمكن الرجوع إلي المشاركات السابقة ​ 
والآن سوف أستعرض نقطة مهمة قد تسبب نوعا من سواء الفهم لدي البعض من السادة الزملاء بل أنها كانت سبب لي في بعض الارتباك ذات يوم.
هذه النقطة هي أن دوائر التبريد في التربينات عموماً تتشابه في كثير من الأحيان وتختلف في أحيناً أخري ولذلك وجب التنويه عن أن هناك دوائر تبريد من أنتاج نفس الشركة وربما نفس الفريم أو نفس الموديل ولكن تختلف في المكونات أو في طريقة العمل ولكن لا تختلف في الفكرة الأساسية حيث من الممكن أن تجد 
تربينة تبرد بالزيت والزيت يبرد بالماء والماء يبرد بالهواء ويكون مبرد (الماء بالهواء ) موجود بأعلى التربينة ومبرد (الزيت بالماء ) موجود داخل أسفل التربينة ومن الممكن أن تجد أن التربينة تبرد بالزيت والزيت يبرد بالهواء مباشرة ويكون المبرد بجوار التربينة ومن الممكن الجمع بين هذا وذاك في نظام واحد ومن المكن إيجاد عدة أنظمة مختلفة وذلك طبقاً للتصميم الذي يأخذ في الحسبان ظروف التشغيل والبيئة المحيطة وعوامل الجو وتوفر الماء وما إلي ذلك . 
إلي هنا أكون تقريبا قد أتمتت موضوع بلف تنظيم الزيت الخاص بالمبرد و أن كان هناك سهو أو خطاء أرجوا مراجعتي فيه .
وأن كانت هناك أسئلة تخص هذا الجزاء أرجو طرحها.
واليكم كتيب التشغيل والصيانة لهذا البلف وهو الكتيب الذي يوجد معي الآن وأن كان هناك موديل أحدث ولكنه لا يوجد لدي الآن .​ 


 للتحميل أضغط هنا​ 
Operation and Maintenance Manual.rar​ 

واليكم أيضا صورة لأحد أنواع هذا البلف المستخدمة في الفريم 5 وهذه الصورة أن دلت علي شيء فهي تدل علي مدي إهمال هذا البلف من قسم التشغيل والصيانة رغم أهميته . ​ 


​ 





​


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

اهلا وسهلا والله نورتنا وافرحت نفوسنا بعودتك .. شرح متميز بالنسبة لهذا الصمام المتحكم بدرجة حرارة الزيت .. استفسار بسيط اخي المصري .. يوجد في بعض وحدات فريم 5 مبادلان حراريان لتبريد الزيت , السؤال هو : في بعض الاحيان ترتفع درجة الحرارة صيفا بدرجة كبيرة جدا بحيث لا يستطيع المبادل الذي في العمل من ان يبرد الزيت بصورة كافية , فهل من الممكن ان ادخالهما كليهما بالعمل ان اضطررنا لذلك ام لا ؟؟ ام انه مصمم للعمل كاحتياطي فقط ؟؟ ومالسبب ياترى في كلا الحالتين؟؟


----------



## المصري 00 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> اهلا وسهلا والله نورتنا وافرحت نفوسنا بعودتك .. شرح متميز بالنسبة لهذا الصمام المتحكم بدرجة حرارة الزيت .. استفسار بسيط اخي المصري .. يوجد في بعض وحدات فريم 5 مبادلان حراريان لتبريد الزيت , السؤال هو : في بعض الاحيان ترتفع درجة الحرارة صيفا بدرجة كبيرة جدا بحيث لا يستطيع المبادل الذي في العمل من ان يبرد الزيت بصورة كافية , فهل من الممكن ان ادخالهما كليهما بالعمل ان اضطررنا لذلك ام لا ؟؟ ام انه مصمم للعمل كاحتياطي فقط ؟؟ ومالسبب ياترى في كلا الحالتين؟؟


 

أشكرك أخي العراقي النشيط علي متابعتك وأسئلتك الجميلة ​ 
أولا: كما ذكرت في المشاركة كل نظام يعتمد في تصميمه وتشغيله علي ظروف التشغيل والبيئة المحيطة 
ثانيا: أنا لا أعلم أي ترتيب يوجد لديك في المحطة بحيث أستطيع أن أقرر​ 
ولكن بحكم التجربة السابقة مع هذه المشكلة أستطيع أن أقول أنه من الممكن إضافة مبرد الي التربينة لم يكن موجود من قبل أي تعديل للنظام وهو ما قمنا به في عدة تربينات من قبل وقد أدي ذلك لتحسين معدل تبريد الزيت كما أدي الي رفع كفاءة الوحدة / التربينة .​ 
وهذا التعديل في نظام تبريد الزيت تم طبقاً لتصميم من شركة ( g e )
ويجب الأخذ في الاعتبار أن كمية الزيت اللازمة لكل وحدة سوف تزيد ( حيث بعد أن قمنا بالتعديل لمجموعة من التربينات وجدنا الشركة المالكة للوحدات / التربينات تسألنا عن كمية الزيت و تقول لنا أي ذهبت )
كأن المبرد يأتي مملوءا بالزيت.​ 
كما أنك تقول هو مبرد احتياطي أي أنه يعمل عند الحاجة ( صيانة المبرد الأول _ ارتفاع درجة الحرارة ) 
أي انك في حالة تحتاج فيها الي ذلك المبرد.​ 
أذاً لو كان عندك مبرد أخر موجود أساسا فمن الممكن استخدامه في فترات الحرارة الشديدة ولكن ضع في الاعتبار أن معدل استهلاك قطع الغيار ( السيور _ كراسي التحميل _ الخ ) سوف يزيد.​ 

وأخيراً أحب أن أنبه أنه من المؤشرات الأساسية الدالة علي عطل بلف تنظيم درجة الحرارة هو عدم مقدرة المبرد علي التبريد بسرعة فمن الممكن من قسم الأجهزة مراجعة البلف وحساسات الحرارة الخاص به والوصلات المرنة مرة كل سنة قبل فصل الصيف وهناك طريقة جميلة وهي وضع قطع غيار احتياطي لكل بلف بحيث يكون لدي واحد يعمل و أخر في الصيانة ومن الممكن أن يكون هناك بلف احتياطي لكل تربينتان بحيث نقلل من التكلفة.​


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

المصري 00 قال:


> أشكرك أخي العراقي النشيط علي متابعتك وأسئلتك الجميلة ​
> 
> 
> أولا: كما ذكرت في المشاركة كل نظام يعتمد في تصميمه وتشغيله علي ظروف التشغيل والبيئة المحيطة
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. وبعد... لنناقش موضوع هذا الصمام الذي ذكرته بعد ان اعطيك نبذة صغيرة ومختصرة عن دورة التبريد في الوحدة الغازية فريم 6 .. 
بداية ... يعتبر الماء من المنظومات الرئيسية والمهمة في محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية ( اقل من 100 ميكا واط) وذلك لاستخدامه الواسع في تبريد وتقليل حرارة (الزيت والهواء وملفات المولدة الثابتة ) , وتكون دورة الماء عادة مغلقة , حيث يكون الماء المستخدم هو ماء معالج كيميائيا (ماء متعادل لا حماضي ولا قاعدي) وذلك لتقليل عملية الاكسدة الناتجة من تفاعل الاوكسجين المذاب في الماء مع عنصر الحديد المستخدم في صناعة الانابيب , 
وبخصوص الوحدة الغازية فريم 6 ,حيث ياتي الماء من ابراج التبريد (cooling tower) المؤلف من 8مراوح ورادييتر (radiater) , حيث تجري عملية التبادل الحراري بين الماء والهواء عن طريق الحمل (convection) فيفقد الماء مابين (4-8) درجات مئوية , ويضخ بواسطة مضخة ماء التبريد ذات الضغط (3.5 بار) . حيث يتفرع الانبوب الرئيسي الى فرعين : 

1- فرع يذهب مباشرة الى رادييتر المولدة (generator cooler ) (حيث ان تبريد ملفات المولدة لهذا الموديل من الوحدات هو عن طريق الماء ) ,وبعد عملية التبادل الحراري بين ملفات المولدة (stator) وبين الماء يعود الماء عبر انبوب راجع يتصل بالانبوب الرئيسي الراجع الى ابراج التبريد ( cooling tower) . 

2- الفرع الاخر يذهب الى التورباين ويتفرع كذلك الى فرعين : 
A - فرع يذهب الى ارجل التورباين (Turbine support legs) اليمنى واليسرى حيث يمر الماء عبر فتحات وقنوات في ارجل التورباين وتعمل على تبريد الارجل , حيث ان مقدار الطاقة الحرارية المضافة في الوحدات الغازية فريم (6و7و9) كبير لتوليد عزم مناسب كافي لتوليد القدرة فبذلك تزداد الحرارة في بدن التورباين وفي الارجل مما يساعد في حدوث تمدد كبير يؤدي الى فقدان الاستقامة(Miss Alignment) في اجزاء الوحدة الغازية مما يسبب بحدوث اهتزاز كبير قد يؤدي الى تلف المحامل والعمود واضرار اخرى , لذلك تبرد الارجل بالماء للسيطرة على هذا التمدد ضمن مديات مسموح بها , ويعود الماء بعد ذلك ويتصل بالانبوب الرئيسي الراجع الى ابراج التبريد. 
B - يذهب الفرع الثاني الى صمام تنظيم درجة حرارة زيت الخزان (وهذا هو الصمام الذي قمت انت بشرحه يا اخي المصري العزيز وتوضيح اهميته ودوره الرئيسي في منظومة التبريد , حيث يسمى هذا الصمام ب VTR اي (Temperature valve regulater) ويوجد في الوحدة صمامان يسمى الاول VTR1 والثاني VTR2 حيث كلاهما نفس مبدا العمل الى ان مواقعهما تختلف , حيث بعد ان يدخل الماء الى هذا الصمام والذي يقوم بتنظيم درجة حرارة زيت الخزان , وذلك بواسطة تنظيم كمية الماء الداخلة الى المبادل الحراري الذي يبرد الزيت (Heat exchnger) , حيث يوجد متحسس حراري يرتبط بVTR1 يحدد درجة حرارة الزيت ويعطي ايعاز الى هذا الصمام VTR1 بزيادة او نقصان كمية الماء الداخلة الى المبرد(المبادل الحراري) , وبذلك يحافظ المبرد على حرارة الزيت (48-54) درجة مئوية تقريبا, ويمكن زيادة كمية الماء الداخلة الى المبرد وذلك عن طريق تغير عيار العتلة الموجودة في الصمام وكما ذكرت سابقا في شرحك عن الصمام جزيت خيرا عليه , وبعدها يجتمع الماء الداخل الى المبادل الحراري مع الماء الفائض ويدخل الى الصمام الاخرى VTR2 والذي يرتبط به متحسس حراري كذلك يحدد درجة حرارة هواء التذرية (Atomizing air) فيعمل على زيادة او نقصان كمية الماء الداخلة الى ال prcooler , وبعدها يخرج الماء الدخل والفائض ويرتبط بالانبوب الرئيسي الراجع الى ابراج التبريد.


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

ملاحظات حول صمام السيطرة على درجة الحرارةVTR : 
1- تعمدت ان الون الفقرة B اعلاه باللون الازرق وذلك لكي ينحصر موضوع الصمام الذي تكلمت عنه .
2- لقد ذكرت يا اخي المصري العزيز بان الصمام او كما سميته (بلف) يسيطر على درجة حرارة الزيت من خلال قياس درجة حرارة الزيت وفتح وتقليل الزيت الداخل الى المبادل الحراري , هل الصمام الذي تكلمت عنه الموجود في فريم 5 مختلف عن فريم 6 ؟ حيث يسيطر الصمام على درجة حرارة الزيت من خلال قياس الحرارة وفتح وتقليل الماء الداخل الى المبادل الحراري , حيث ماهو المائع الذي يمر داخل الصمام والذي يقوم بالتحكم بتقليله وزيادته حسب الحاجة هل هو الماء ام الزيت ؟؟؟
3- كما ذكرنا يوجد مبادلان حراريان للوحدة الغازية. ياترى برايك لو ادخلنا كليهما بالعمل لضرورة ما , فهل يسيطر هذا الصمام (او هل تكفي) كمية الماء او الزيت الداخلة الى كلا المبادلين.؟؟ ام انه مصمم ليتحكم ويسيطر على درجة الحرارة من خلال مبادل حراري واحد ؟؟ 
4- يفضل جزاك الله خيرا لو تستخدم المصطلحات العلمية بدلا من المصطلحات العامة , فمثلا صمام او valve بدلا من (بلف) , حيث انني في بداية طرحك للموضوع لم اعرف كلمة بلف ولقد سالتك عن معناها في مشاركة سابقة هههههه .
5- ادرجت بعض الصور عن الوحدات الغازية فريم 6 وعن ابراج التبريد وعن المبادلات الحرارية وعن هذا الصمام.. تحياتي ويرجى المتابعة ..


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

الصور المدرجة ادناه


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

اخوتي الكرام تعذر ادراج الصور بسبب عدم قدرتي على التحكم بحجمها , فهل بامكان احدكم ان يرشدني حول الطريقة الصحيحة للتحكم بحجم الصور؟؟


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

لم افلح في حجم الصور


----------



## المصري 00 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> الصور المدرجة ادناه


 


intel dell قال:


> اخوتي الكرام تعذر ادراج الصور بسبب عدم قدرتي على التحكم بحجمها , فهل بامكان احدكم ان يرشدني حول الطريقة الصحيحة للتحكم بحجم الصور؟؟


 


intel dell قال:


> لم افلح في حجم الصور


 
السلام عيكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخي العراقي النشيط 

بالنسبة للصور يمكنك أستخدام هذا الموقع لرفع الصور عليه ثم قم بنسخ الرابط وضعه في مشاركتك وسوف تظهر الصور بإذن الله مهما كان حجمها .

موقع العملاق لتحميل الصور 

http://www.0zz0.com/


----------



## المصري 00 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

المصري 00 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
> 
> السادة الزملاء الأعزاء وأخواني الأفاضل في منتدانا المحترم ( ملتقي المهندسين العرب )
> أعتذر لكم عن التأخير في التواصل معكم نظراً لعدة ظروف خارجة عن إرادتي
> ...


 




intel dell قال:


> ملاحظات حول صمام السيطرة على درجة الحرارةvtr :
> 1- تعمدت ان الون الفقرة b اعلاه باللون الازرق وذلك لكي ينحصر موضوع الصمام الذي تكلمت عنه .
> 2- لقد ذكرت يا اخي المصري العزيز بان الصمام او كما سميته (بلف) يسيطر على درجة حرارة الزيت من خلال قياس درجة حرارة الزيت وفتح وتقليل الزيت الداخل الى المبادل الحراري , هل الصمام الذي تكلمت عنه الموجود في فريم 5 مختلف عن فريم 6 ؟ حيث يسيطر الصمام على درجة حرارة الزيت من خلال قياس الحرارة وفتح وتقليل الماء الداخل الى المبادل الحراري , حيث ماهو المائع الذي يمر داخل الصمام والذي يقوم بالتحكم بتقليله وزيادته حسب الحاجة هل هو الماء ام الزيت ؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 
وختاما صورة الملف


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك ان ش الله سوف احاول تحميل الصور


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

محطة قدرة غازية نوع الوحدات فريم 6 , بطاقة 222 ميكاواط , اي 37 ميكا واط للوحدة الواحدة

ملحوظة : يؤسفني جدا عدم مق\رتي على السيطرة على حجم الصور حيث ان حجمها كبير جدا , ولكن بالامكان الضغط على زر ctrl في لوحة المفاتيح مع التحريك للرولر الموجود في الماوس للتحك في حجم الشاشة .. وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

ابراج التبريد


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

لاحظ اخي المصري الصمام الذي كنا نتكلم عنه vtr1 





ولاحظ هنا المبادلان الحراريان المستخدمان في تبريد الماء .. والمرتبطان مباشرة بالصمام 

تحياتي لكم , وعذرا مرة اخرى على حجم الصور


----------



## مهندس زورائي (25 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم .. الاخ احمد المصري والاخ المهندس العراقي المحترمين .. اشكر لكم جهودكم وانا اشتركت في هذا الموقع بعد ان قرات جميع مشاركاتكم .. جزاكم الله عليها خير الجزاء. لدي مقابلة عمل مع شركة متخصصة بالتوربينات الغازية واتمنى من حضرتكم ان تشرحوا لنا - بالتفصيل - عملية الاستقامة - alignment- لانها عملية دقيقة وفيها الكثير من التفاصيل علما انني لم استطع تحميل بعض الصور و الملفات الخاصة بقراءات الاستقامة الموجودة بالموقع ولا اعرف هل ان الخلل فيها ام في جهازي .. والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

مهندس زورائي قال:


> السلام عليكم .. الاخ احمد المصري والاخ المهندس العراقي المحترمين .. اشكر لكم جهودكم وانا اشتركت في هذا الموقع بعد ان قرات جميع مشاركاتكم .. جزاكم الله عليها خير الجزاء. لدي مقابلة عمل مع شركة متخصصة بالتوربينات الغازية واتمنى من حضرتكم ان تشرحوا لنا - بالتفصيل - عملية الاستقامة - alignment- لانها عملية دقيقة وفيها الكثير من التفاصيل علما انني لم استطع تحميل بعض الصور و الملفات الخاصة بقراءات الاستقامة الموجودة بالموقع ولا اعرف هل ان الخلل فيها ام في جهازي .. والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته


 
وعليكم السلام ورحة الله وبركاته .. شكرا لمتابعتك للموضوع واهلا وسهلا بك .. اتمنى ان تتم المقابلة مع الشركة بنجاح وتحقق معها ماتصبو اليه رغباتك. وبعد .. يعد موضوع التوازن الدقيق (الاستقامة) عملية حيوية لعملية تشغيل المعدات الدوارة. حيث تتأثر مباشرة كل من الحمالات والسدادات الميكانيكية وعلب الآلات ووصلات التقارن بعملية إجراء استقامة للخطوط المركزية للأعمدة.والهدف من وراء عملية الاستقامة هو إنشاء خط مستقيم خلال وصلة التقارن, ويعد عمودي الاقتران في حالة توازن مثلى، عند اتحاد محوري الخطين المركزيين بهما، في حالة التشغيل , لقد لوحظ أن 50-70 % مشكلات الاهتزاز في الآلات تحدث بسبب عدم التوازن. مع استيعاب الظروف المؤدية إلى عدم التوازن جيدًا، حيث تخسر الشركات والمصانع في العالم مليارات الدولارات سنويا بسبب مشاكل عدم الاستقامة , حيث تعد هذه العملية الروح التي تتنفس من خلالها اي عمليه صناعية, عموما لا اريد ان اطيل عليك هذا الموضوع فهو طويل جدا ,, ولكن اليك رابط لكتاب يتحدث باللغة العربية عن عملية الاستقامة بالتفصيل كنت قد ارفقته في مشاركة سابقة في هذا المنتدى 


http://www.4shared.com/document/gQw6l6Jx/___online.html


.. وان كان لديك اي استفسار اخر لا تتردد في طرحه .. تحياتي لك


----------



## مهندس زورائي (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

حقيقة اعجز عن الشكر لحضرتك على جهودك الرائعة .. فقط اقول جزاك الله كل خير عن كل حرف تفيدنا به .. وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك .
لدي استفسار عن موضوع الراتشيت .. اذا كان بالامكان توضيحه وتوضيح اهميته وكيفية اجراءه .. مع شكري وامتناني لحضرتك .. ولا انسى بالطبع جهود المبدع احمد المصري الذي اتحفنا بهذا الموضوع المهم ورفدنا بمعلومات كثيرة .. اتمنى تواصله معنا اكثر مع تفهمي لاسباب غيابه وطبيعة عمله .. اعانه الله و وفقه .. والسلام عليكم .


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

مهندس زورائي قال:


> حقيقة اعجز عن الشكر لحضرتك على جهودك الرائعة .. فقط اقول جزاك الله كل خير عن كل حرف تفيدنا به .. وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك .
> لدي استفسار عن موضوع الراتشيت .. اذا كان بالامكان توضيحه وتوضيح اهميته وكيفية اجراءه .. مع شكري وامتناني لحضرتك .. ولا انسى بالطبع جهود المبدع احمد المصري الذي اتحفنا بهذا الموضوع المهم ورفدنا بمعلومات كثيرة .. اتمنى تواصله معنا اكثر مع تفهمي لاسباب غيابه وطبيعة عمله .. اعانه الله و وفقه .. والسلام عليكم .


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله .. اهلا وسهلا بك مهندس زورائي من جديد . ويسعدنا انضمامك معنا ومع موضوع التوربين الغازي , والذي يشكر عليه الاخ الرائع احمد المصري لما بذل من مجهود كبير فيه ,تحياتي لك اخي احمد العزيز اينما كنت , وبعد ..
مهندس زورائي بصورة مختصرة : تعتبر وسائل بدء الحركة (starting means) ضرورية جدا من اجل سلاسة تشغيل الوحدة الغازية وضمان ادامتها وما الى ذلك , حيث تتكون وسائل بدء الحركة من : 
1- محرك بدء التشغيل : وهو اما يكون محرك كهربائي(staring electric motor ) او محرك ديزل(starting diesel) .
2- محول العزم (tourqe converter) .
3- منظومة التدوير البطيء(ratchet).

فكما هو معلوم فان كتله الجزء الدوار (rotor) المثبت عليه كل من التوربين والضاغط ومسنن الحمل (وان كانت بعض الوحدات لاتحتوي على مسنن حمل) ودوار المولدة (generator rotor) هي كتله كبيرة جدا ليس من السهل تدويرها بمجرد احتراق الغازات وخروجها , لذا تتطلب مساعدة حتى تصل الى سرعة كبيرة تتمكن بعدها من الاستمرار بالدوران , ويستفاد اولا من منظومة الراتجيت ,حيث تعطي عزم كبير في بداية تشغيل الوحدة لتجعل الروتر يبدا بالدوران بنسبة بسيطة وتخرج هذه المنظومة من العمل عند السرعة 16 دورة/دقيقة . بعدها يدخل في العمل اما محرك الديزل او المحرك الكهربائي(حسب تصميم الوحدة الغازية) , وتنتقل هذه الحركة من محرك بدء الحركة الى الروتور عن طريق محول العزم , وعند سرعة معينة تقريبا (60 % من السرعة الكلية) يخرج محرك بدء الحركة من العمل وتستمر الوحدة بالدوران والنهوض اعتمادا على احتراق الغازات . وتتكون منظومة الراتجيت بصورة مختصرة من :
-مضخة هيدروليكية تعمل على التيار المستمر .
-مكابس هيدروليكية تقوم ببرم (تدوير الروتور) .
- صمامات كهروميكانيكة .
- منظم توزيع الزيت وغيرها.
وتعتبر منظومة الراتجيت مهمة جدا حيث من فوائدها :
1- تقوم بتدوير الروتور عند توقف الوحدة لكي لايحدث تشوه او انحناء ,كون درجة حرارته عاليه عند توقفه (اي تقوم بتوزيع الحرارة على الروتور).
2- تعطي حركة ابتدائية للروتور عند بداية التشغيل .
3- تفيد في تدوير الروتور لاعمال الصيانة وتدبيل الريش وفحصها واجراء الاستقامة.
4- تساعد في التغلب على عزم الكبح للروتور .
5- تعطي عزم دوران اضافي لمحول العزم .
تقوم منظومة الراتجيت بتدوير الروتور 45 درجة كل 3 دقائق (تبعا لمعيار تصميم الوحدة الغازية) وتدخل بالعمل في بداية تشغيل الوحدة وبعد الاطفاء ولمدة لاتقل عن 24 ساعة.

يكفيك جدا الى هنا مهندس زورائي هذا الملخص عن هذه المنظومة حيث انها معقدة قليلا وتحتاج الى صور موثوقة وواقع عمل لكي تفهم كيفية ومبدا عملها بالتفصيل . مع خالص تقديري . وانتظر ردك واضافتك ومشاركتك اخي العزيز احمد المصري لتضيف لمستك وتعطي وجهة نظرك بخصوص هذه المنظومة ..
تحياتي


----------



## ENG ESLAM El ERAKY (26 أكتوبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله .. اهلا وسهلا بك مهندس زورائي من جديد . ويسعدنا انضمامك معنا ومع موضوع التوربين الغازي , والذي يشكر عليه الاخ الرائع احمد المصري لما بذل من مجهود كبير فيه ,تحياتي لك اخي احمد العزيز اينما كنت , وبعد ..
> مهندس زورائي بصورة مختصرة : تعتبر وسائل بدء الحركة (starting means) ضرورية جدا من اجل سلاسة تشغيل الوحدة الغازية وضمان ادامتها وما الى ذلك , حيث تتكون وسائل بدء الحركة من :
> 1- محرك بدء التشغيل : وهو اما يكون محرك كهربائي(staring electric motor ) او محرك ديزل(starting diesel) .
> 2- محول العزم (tourqe converter) .
> ...


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة

:20::20::20:

لا اجد اى اضافة لكلام استاذ Inlet Dell
سوى ان اضع رسم توضيحى للدائرة المستخدمة فى ال Starting System.


----------



## مهندس زورائي (27 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا ممتن كثيرا لجهودك الكبيرة اخي المهندس العراقي و كذلك الاخ احمد المصري المحترم . ان شاء الله سيكون لي لقاء عن قريب مع احد الاصدقاء المهندسين العاملين في احدى شركات تجهيز التوربينات الغازية وقد وعدني انه سيعطيني بعض المعلومات و المواضيع المختصرة عن اهم مواصفات التوربين الغازي من نوع Frame 9 واذا ما تحقق هذا اللقاء فان شاء الله سنتناقش ببعض ما احصل عليه من معلومات .. اذا كان لديكم اي استفسار عن اي منظومة فسانقلها له حتى نوسع دائرة النقاش لا سيما انه يملك خبرة ليست بالقليلة .. مع شكري و تقديري .. والسلام عليكم .


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

eng eslam el eraky قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
> 
> :20::20::20:
> 
> ...


 

شكرا جزيلا لك على مخطط المنظومة ..ويسعدنا انضمامك الينا في هذا الموضوع


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

مهندس زورائي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا ممتن كثيرا لجهودك الكبيرة اخي المهندس العراقي و كذلك الاخ احمد المصري المحترم . ان شاء الله سيكون لي لقاء عن قريب مع احد الاصدقاء المهندسين العاملين في احدى شركات تجهيز التوربينات الغازية وقد وعدني انه سيعطيني بعض المعلومات و المواضيع المختصرة عن اهم مواصفات التوربين الغازي من نوع frame 9 واذا ما تحقق هذا اللقاء فان شاء الله سنتناقش ببعض ما احصل عليه من معلومات .. اذا كان لديكم اي استفسار عن اي منظومة فسانقلها له حتى نوسع دائرة النقاش لا سيما انه يملك خبرة ليست بالقليلة .. مع شكري و تقديري .. والسلام عليكم .


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .. لا شكر على واجب , نتمنى ان يستفيد الجميع . ونحن بانتظارك .. تحياتي


----------



## alienge (28 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المصري 00 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

مهندس زورائي قال:


> السلام عليكم .. الاخ احمد المصري والاخ المهندس العراقي المحترمين .. اشكر لكم جهودكم وانا اشتركت في هذا الموقع بعد ان قرات جميع مشاركاتكم .. جزاكم الله عليها خير الجزاء. لدي مقابلة عمل مع شركة متخصصة بالتوربينات الغازية واتمنى من حضرتكم ان تشرحوا لنا - بالتفصيل - عملية الاستقامة - alignment- لانها عملية دقيقة وفيها الكثير من التفاصيل علما انني لم استطع تحميل بعض الصور و الملفات الخاصة بقراءات الاستقامة الموجودة بالموقع ولا اعرف هل ان الخلل فيها ام في جهازي .. والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته


 


intel dell قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحة الله وبركاته .. شكرا لمتابعتك للموضوع واهلا وسهلا بك .. اتمنى ان تتم المقابلة مع الشركة بنجاح وتحقق معها ماتصبو اليه رغباتك. وبعد .. يعد موضوع التوازن الدقيق (الاستقامة) عملية حيوية لعملية تشغيل المعدات الدوارة. حيث تتأثر مباشرة كل من *الحمالات والسدادات الميكانيكية وعلب الآلات ووصلات التقارن* بعملية إجراء استقامة للخطوط المركزية للأعمدة.والهدف من وراء عملية الاستقامة هو إنشاء خط مستقيم خلال وصلة التقارن, ويعد عمودي الاقتران في حالة توازن مثلى، عند اتحاد محوري الخطين المركزيين بهما، في حالة التشغيل , لقد لوحظ أن 50-70 % مشكلات الاهتزاز في الآلات تحدث بسبب عدم التوازن. مع استيعاب الظروف المؤدية إلى عدم التوازن جيدًا، حيث تخسر الشركات والمصانع في العالم مليارات الدولارات سنويا بسبب مشاكل عدم الاستقامة , حيث تعد هذه العملية الروح التي تتنفس من خلالها اي عمليه صناعية, عموما لا اريد ان اطيل عليك هذا الموضوع فهو طويل جدا ,, ولكن اليك رابط لكتاب يتحدث باللغة العربية عن عملية الاستقامة بالتفصيل كنت قد ارفقته في مشاركة سابقة في هذا المنتدى
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/document/gQw6l6Jx/___online.html
> ...


 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *​ 
*أخي العراقي النشيط جزآك الله خيراً علي مجهودك الذي تبذله في هذا المنتدى , و أشكرك للرد علي أخي المهندس زورائي .*​ 
*حيث أنني لم أكن متواجد في الموقع في الفترة الماضية.*​ 
*أخي مهندس زورائي بالنسبة للكتاب الذي قام أخينا المهندس العراقي النشيط برفعه فهو من الكتب المهمة جداً في عملية ضبط الاستقامة - alignment*
*حيث تعود أهميته الي عدة نقاط *
*أولها أن النسخة الأصلية / الأجنبية من أنتاج شركة جينرال اليكتريك وهي من أكبر شركات إنتاج التربينات .*
*ثانيها تغطيته لكافة مواضيع ضبط الاستقامة تقريبا .*
*وثالثها أن الترجمة العربية فيه تعتمد علي الترجمة المهنية والحرفية مما يعطي لهذا الكتاب صفة الأكاديمية أو الصفة المرجعية , فمن الممكن اتخاذه مرجعاً لعملية ضبط الاستقامة .*​ 
*لذلك لن أزيد علي كلام أخي العراقي النشيط كثيراً غير أنني سوف أضع ترجمة أخري تستخدم في مصر لبعض الكلمات التي وردت بمشاركته كما أنها وردت أيضا في الكتاب .*​ 
*الحمالات والسدادات الميكانيكية وعلب الآلات ووصلات التقارن*​ 


*الحمالات : كراسي التحميل **) **المحمل ) **( البيرنج ) ( **Bearing** )*​ 

*والسدادات الميكانيكية : (مانع التسريب الميكانيكي ) ( الميكانيكال سيل ) *​ 

*وعلب الآلات : صندوق التروس ( الجير بوكس ) ( **Gear Box **)*
*ووصلات التقارن : الكابلنج (**Coupling** )*​ 
*وهذه الكلمات بعضها ترجمة حرفية و البعض الأخر ترجمة مهنية , ولكني أذكرها هنا لأنها الأكثر استخداماً في مصر لكي يسهل علي أخوتي في مصر متابعة الموضوع .*
*وأي مصطلح سوف تجده في الكتاب يحتاج الي ترجمة أخري فقط أخبرني بالمصطلح وبرقم الصفحة التي ورد فيها كي يسهل ترجمته حيث من الممكن أن ترد كلمة واحدة بأكثر من معني وذلك حسب موضعها من الكلام المنقول من لغة الي أخري . *​ 
*وختاما أهدي الي كل السادة الزملاء هذا الملف من شركة ( GE ) جينرال اليكتريك , حيث أنني كنت قد أعددته لرد علي هدية من الزميل mouhmeca1** ولكنني انشغلتُ عنه ولم أقم برفعه في وقته .*​


----------



## المصري 00 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*الملف المرفق*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *​ 

*السادة الزملاء ( العراقي النشيط ) ( المهندس إسلام البرقي ) ( المهندس زورائي ) ( المهندس عبد ربه ) ( الدكتور محمد باشراحيل ) (mouhmeca1)*​ 


*والله الذي لا اله إلا هو *​ 
*أني في قمت سعادتي بهذه المشاركة الفعالة والتي هي هدفي من إنشاء هذا الموضع حيث نستطيع تبادل الخبرات والأسئلة فيما بين جميع العاملين في هذا المجال في جميع الوطن العربي . *
*و أطلب منكم أن تغفروا لي التأخر في الرد عليكم .*​ 
*إليكم جميعا والي جميع السادة الزملاء هذا الملف الذي يشرح نقطة مهمة جدا في ضبط الاستقامة للتربينات الغازية من إنتاج شركة جينرال اليكتريك ( GE ) .*​ 
*وهذا الملف يوضح أن عملية ضبط الاستقامة يجب أن تأخذ في الاعتبار التمدد الحراري للتربينات .*​ 


http://www.4shared.com/file/I_yhdF2J/GT_Alignment_and_Couplings.html​


----------



## المصري 00 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*موضع الصمام تكملة*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *

*أخي العراقي النشيط *

*لقد شاهدت الصور التي تكرمت أنت برفعها , و لا أدري هل قرأت ردي عليك الذي سبق رفع تلك الصور أم لا *
*عموما أرفق اليك هذه الصورة من داخل كتيب الصيانة الخاصة بشركة جينرال اليكتريك قطاع البترول والغاز *
*حيث سوف تجد أن الصمام محل الشرح ( VTR 1 ) يعمل علي تنظيم حركة تبريد الزيت أي أن المائع المستخدم في التبريد هو الزيت .*
*وأرجو من الرجوع الي تلك المشاركة لتجد الشرح الكامل لتلك النقطة . *
*كما أرفق اليك كتيب الصيانة الخاص بهذا الصمام / البلف *
*وسوف تجد أنه شديد الشبه بالصمام السابق , ولكنه أحدث منه .*



Operation and Maintenance Manual.rar


الصورة لم يتم رفعها لذلك قمت بتحميلها علي الموقع 


http://www.4shared.com/photo/d3G7xBZO/New_Bitmap_Image.html


----------



## المصري 00 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

مهندس زورائي قال:


> حقيقة اعجز عن الشكر لحضرتك على جهودك الرائعة .. فقط اقول جزاك الله كل خير عن كل حرف تفيدنا به .. وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك .
> لدي استفسار عن موضوع الراتشيت .. اذا كان بالامكان توضيحه وتوضيح اهميته وكيفية اجراءه .. مع شكري وامتناني لحضرتك .. ولا انسى بالطبع جهود المبدع احمد المصري الذي اتحفنا بهذا الموضوع المهم ورفدنا بمعلومات كثيرة .. اتمنى تواصله معنا اكثر مع تفهمي لاسباب غيابه وطبيعة عمله .. اعانه الله و وفقه .. والسلام عليكم .


 

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *

*أخي العزيز المهندس زورائي *

*أولاً أشكرك كثيراً علي مشاركتك لنا في هذا الموضوع *

*ثانياً لن أقول أكثر مما قاله الزميل العراقي النشيط أو الزميل إسلام البرقي , ولكن سوف أرشدك الي الموضع الثاني الذي يخص التربينات الغازية ونظم العمل حيث سوف تجد هناك بعض الصور التي سوف تفيدك في هذا الموضوع حيث قمت بشرحه هناك من قبل *​ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=203490


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

المصري 00 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *
> 
> *أخي العراقي النشيط *
> 
> ...


 

الى صاحب التميز والأفكار النيرة ..أزكى التحيات وأجملها..وأنداها 

وأطيبها..أرسلها لك بكل ود وحب وإخلاص..

تعجز الحروف أن تكتب ما يحمل قلبي من تقدير واحترام..وأن تصف ما اختلج بملء فؤادي من ثناء واعجاب..فما أجمل 
أن يكون الإنسان شمعة تُنير دروب الاخرين .. تحياتي لك اخي احمد المصري وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. اخي الرائع احمد المصري .. شرف اعتز به تواجدك الرائع ومرورك المتميز في صفحتي المتواضعة.. اليك مرفق بسيط عن استفسار بسيط حول حالة مررت بها اثناء اجراء عملية الاستقامة لاحد الوحدات الغازية.. تحياتي لك


----------



## المصري 00 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> الى صاحب التميز والأفكار النيرة ..أزكى التحيات وأجملها..وأنداها
> 
> وأطيبها..أرسلها لك بكل ود وحب وإخلاص..
> 
> ...


 
*جزآك الله خيراً علي هذا الثناء الحسن , و أني أحسبك علي خير ولا أزكي علي الله أحداً أنك من السادة* *الزملاء الذين يفخر الواحد منا بالعمل معهم حيث أنك لا تدخر جهداً في نشر العلم بين السادة الزملاء وتجود بما عندك من علم ومعلومات أكرمك الله بها* .​ 


intel dell قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. اخي الرائع احمد المصري .. شرف اعتز به تواجدك الرائع ومرورك المتميز في صفحتي المتواضعة.. اليك مرفق بسيط عن استفسار بسيط حول حالة مررت بها اثناء اجراء عملية الاستقامة لاحد الوحدات الغازية.. تحياتي لك


 
_*وعليكم السلام أخي العراقي النشيط *_
_*أرجو منك ايضاح الاتي كي يتضح الموقف تماماً بالنسبة الي*_
_* صندوق تروس الحمل / مسنن الحمل أو ما يدعى صندوق تخفيض السرعة أرجو ايضاح هل هو علي قاعدة مستقلة أم أنه موجود علي قاعدة التربينة *_​


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

المصري 00 قال:


> *جزآك الله خيراً علي هذا الثناء الحسن , و أني أحسبك علي خير ولا أزكي علي الله أحداً أنك من السادة* *الزملاء الذين يفخر الواحد منا بالعمل معهم حيث أنك لا تدخر جهداً في نشر العلم بين السادة الزملاء وتجود بما عندك من علم ومعلومات أكرمك الله بها* .​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم .. اخي الرائع احمد المصري صندوق مخفض السرعات منعزل تماما عن قاعدة التوربينة , اي مثبت بصورة مستقلة ت. تحياتي


----------



## المصري 00 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*أنظر الي هذه الصور أخي العراقي *






*هذه صورة القاعدة التي أتحدث عنها ولو تلاحظ هي غير مرتبطة بالتربينة*

*

*

*صورة أوضح لتلك القاعدة*



*صورة لصندوق تروس الحمل / صندوق تروس تخفيض السرعة أو مسنن الحمل بعد فكه من القاعدة*






طبعا أنا قمت برفع الصور أثناء أجابتك لذلك سامحني علي ذلك


----------



## المصري 00 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*سامحني سؤال أخر *

*هل المولد من النوع القديم الذي يرتكز علي كرسي ( بيرينج ) واحد فقط والذي يطلق عليه في الغالب الكرسي رقم # 3 # *
*ومن الناحية الأخري يرتكز علي مسنن الحمل / صندوق تروس الحمل *

*أم أنه من النوع الحديث الذي يكون له عدد أثنين كراسي تحميل *


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم .شكرا لهذه الصور . محور المولدة من النوع الحديث اي يستند على اثنين من كراسي التحميل .
(وعلى فكرة اخي المصري اريدك ان تضيف الى سجل الاسئلة التي انتظر اجابتها هذا السؤال كذلك : 
* مالفرق بين محور المولدة الذي يستخدم حمالة واحدة فقط؟؟ (اي يستند على كراسي تحميل مسنن الحمل من احد الاطراف ) والطرف الاخر يحتوي على كرسي حمل رقم 3 كما اشرت,وبين المحور الذي يستخدم اثنين من كراسي التحميل ؟؟ وشكرا


----------



## المصري 00 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> السلام عليكم .شكرا لهذه الصور . محور المولدة من النوع الحديث اي يستند على اثنين من كراسي التحميل .
> (وعلى فكرة اخي المصري اريدك ان تضيف الى سجل الاسئلة التي انتظر اجابتها هذا السؤال كذلك :
> * مالفرق بين محور المولدة الذي يستخدم حمالة واحدة فقط؟؟ (اي يستند على كراسي تحميل مسنن الحمل من احد الاطراف ) والطرف الاخر يحتوي على كرسي حمل رقم 3 كما اشرت,وبين المحور الذي يستخدم اثنين من كراسي التحميل ؟؟ وشكرا


 

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته *​ 


*أخي العراقي النشيط , أنا لم أنسي الأسئلة *

*التي قمت بطرحها في السابق ولكني *

*أنشغلت في موضوع دائرة تبريد الزيت الذي *

*كنا نتقاش فيه في المشاركات السابقة وبما *

*أننا في دائرة تبريد الزيت بالنسبة للسؤال *

*الذي تسئل فيه عن سبب وجود خطوط إمداد *

*الزيت الي كراسي التحميل دائما ما تكون *

*داخل خطوط الراجع كما في هذه الصورة *​ 





​ 



*هناك سبب يرجع الي الإجهاد الحراري بمعني *

*أنه لا يمكن أن يكون التبريد مفاجئ بل يجب *

*أن يكون متدرج لذلك تجد في محركات الديزل *

*والبنزين سوف تجد مياه التبريد تتجه من *

*أسفل المحرك الي أعلاه حيث توجد أكبر *

*درجة حرارة في قمة المحرك لذلك سوف تجد *

*المياه الباردة تقوم بتبريد الجزاء الأقل حرارة *

*أولاً وتكتسب منه بعض الحرارة ثم تقوم بتبريد *

*جزاء أخر أعلي في درجة الحرارة وهكذا حتى *

*تصل الي أكبر درجة حرارة فتقوم بتبريده *

*بنسبة بسيطة ولتكن علي سبيل المثال *

*درجة واحدة في الدقيقة ولكن لو تم التبريد *

*بسرعة كبيرة سوف يحدث الإجهاد الحراري *

*الذي يؤدي الي تلف المحرك وذلك نراه عندما *

*يقوم أحدهم بتبريد محرك ساخن جداً بالمياه *

*وهو مطفاء ( أما أن يحدث شرخ في المحرك *

*أو يتلف ( الجوان / الحاشية أو الحشو ) *

*الموجود في أعلي المحرك .*​ 


*وبعد هذا الشرح الطويل أرجوا أن تكون المعلومة قد وصلت آلا وهي أن الزيت الداخل الي الكرسي وهو الزيت البارد يتبادل الحرارة مع الزيت الراجع من الكرسي وهو الزيت الساخن أثناء مروره دخل أنبوب / ماسورة راجع الزيت . *​ 



*وهناك نقطة أخري مهمة معروف أن الزيت الدخل الي الكرسي يكون ذو ضغط ( 1.75 كجم / سم2 )*​ 

*تقريبا.*​ 

*و أحياناً يوجد زيت ضغط هيدروليكي يستخدم لتعويم / رفع العمود أثناء بداية التشغيل . *​ 

*لذلك تجد أن وصلات الزيت يتم لحامها بعد الربط لضمان عدم فكها أثناء العمل *​ 

*فإذا حدث أي خرير فلن يذهب الزيت بعيداً بل سوف يرجع الي التنك / الخزان مرة أخري .*​ 


*هذه هي النقاط التي أعلمها قد يكون هناك أسباب أخري ولاكني لا أعلم غير ذلك .*​


----------



## المصري 00 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*ضبط الأستقامة*

*طبعا عملية ضبط الاستقامة أو ضبط المحاذاة ( الآليمنت ) من أهم العمليات في صيانة وتشغيل التربينة كما قد تناقشنا من قبل وسوف أقول لك قول لن يقوله لك أحد غيري وأعذرني علي تدخلي ولكن لو كان الوضع كما تفضلت أنت بالشرح بأنه *​ 


*1- عمود المولد يرتكز علي عدد أثنين من الكراسي .*​ 


*2- صندوق تروس الحمل / أو مسنن الحمل له قاعدة منفصلة عن التربينة والمولد.*​ 



*فإن اتخاذ صندوق تروس الحمل / مسنن الحمل مرجعاً لضبط المولد والتربينة عليه *​ 

*هي طريقة غير مناسبة أو دعنا نقل هي طريقة **خاطئة** حتى لو قام بها شخص من الشركة المصنعة فهو بذلك يخالف ما أتفق علي جميع أخصائيين ضبط الاستقامة وجميع الكتب العربية والأجنبية التي تناولت هذه الجزئية حيث أن الجميع أجمع علي أن عملية الضبط تتم بتسلسل واحد وهو ما يطلق عليه ( **حرك المتحرك وثبت الثابت** ) .*​ 


*يعني من الممكن أن نثبت المولد وفي هذه الحالة ( **حالة عمود المولد يرتكز علي عدد أثنين من الكراسي** ) سوف يكون من السهل تثبيت المولد وضبط ما يعرف بثغرة الهواء ( **الخلوص بين العضو الدوار والعضو الثابت للمولد **) *​ 


*ثم نقوم بضبط صندوق تروس الحمل / مسنن الحمل مع المولد*​ 


*ثم نقوم بضبط التربينة مع صندوق تروس الحمل / مسنن الحمل *​ 


*ثم نقوم بضبط صندوق تروس المساعدات / مسنن المساعدات مع التربينة *​ 


*ثم نقوم بضبط بادئ الحركة المثبت عليه محول العزم , وأي أجهزة مساعدة أخري ( **طلمبات وخلافه** ) مع صندوق تروس المساعدات / مسنن المساعدات .*​ 



*وتلك هي أصح طريقة متبعة والتي لن تؤدي الي تلك المشكلة التي وقعت معكم وأدت الي التصاق المولد من ناحية اليسار مع مسامير التثبيت الموجودة في الأرض .*​ 


*ويمكنك الرجوع الي الكتاب الذي تفضلت أنت بنشره وهو من أعداد الشركة المصنعة GE *

*أو الملفات التي أدرجتها أنا من قبل أو أدرجها أحد الزملاء في هذا الموضوع *

*ويمكنك الرجوع اليك كتاب Shaft Alignment *

*إستدارك بسيط أو ملحوظة بسيطة *

*الطريقة التي تتبعوناها في المحطة *
*وهناك طريقة أخري يتم فيها تثبت التربينة *
*من الممكن العمل بها في بعض الحالات ولكن قد تنفع وقد تسبب مشاكل كما حدث معكم , أو أكثر فقد رأيت بأم عيني عملية ضبط تمت في شهر وكنا نعدها من عجائب القرن الواحد والعشرين .*


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

المصري 00 قال:


> *طبعا عملية ضبط الاستقامة أو ضبط المحاذاة ( الآليمنت ) من أهم العمليات في صيانة وتشغيل التربينة كما قد تناقشنا من قبل وسوف أقول لك قول لن يقوله لك أحد غيري وأعذرني علي تدخلي ولكن لو كان الوضع كما تفضلت أنت بالشرح بأنه *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
اخي الكريم احمد المصري رد جميل وتوضيح اجمل على هذا الموضوع شكرا لك .. لعلمك يا اخي احمد المصري:
اولا : ان اتخاذ مسنن الحمل كاساس لاستقامة بقية الاجزاء عليه هو من خلال الشركة المصنعة والتي ذكرت فيها عن ذلك في كتيبات التشغيل الخاصة بها .
ثانيا : عذرا لعدم توضيحي لك بان هذه الوحدة الغازية اجريت لها عملية الاستقامة فقط عن منطقة الوصله القارنة بين مسنن الحمل والمولدة حيث ان بقية اجزاء الوحدة تم التاكد منها ولم تكن تعاني لفقدان الاستقامة , فبرايك (حتى لو لم تحدد الشركة المصنعة الجزء الاساس في الاستقامة ) فهل من السليم اجراء الاستقامة على اساس المولدة وتحريك باقي الاجزاء على اساسها والتي لاتعاني من فقدان الاستقامة . ؟؟؟.

شكرا لك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

المصري 00 قال:


> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

حينما يتلائم الاحساس والقلم , تظهر الكلمات المتالفه من قلب متكلم , سلمت ايديكم ودام نزف اقلامكم الرائعة, تحياتي لك وكل عام وانت بخير .


----------



## المصري 00 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> حينما يتلائم الاحساس والقلم , تظهر الكلمات المتالفه من قلب متكلم , سلمت ايديكم ودام نزف اقلامكم الرائعة, تحياتي لك وكل عام وانت بخير .


 

أشكرك أخي العراقي النشيط علي هذه الكلمات الرقيقة , وهذا المديح الذي لا أستحقه 

وكل عام وأنت بخير وأعاده الله علينا وعلي أمة المسلمين بالخير والبركة 
ونصر الله الأمة علي عدوها الأساسي الا وهو الشيطان الذي يتمثل في كل أنواع الشر من فتنة و فقر وجهل ورشوة و عصبية وعنصرية وأنانية وكل ما الي ذلك ..........
اللهم أهدي وأغفر وأرحم المسلمين والمسلمات
والمؤمنين والمؤمنات 
الأحياء منهم والأموات ....


----------



## المصري 00 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> اخي الكريم احمد المصري رد جميل وتوضيح اجمل على هذا الموضوع شكرا لك .. لعلمك يا اخي احمد المصري:
> اولا : ان اتخاذ مسنن الحمل كاساس لاستقامة بقية الاجزاء عليه هو من خلال الشركة المصنعة والتي ذكرت فيها عن ذلك في كتيبات التشغيل الخاصة بها .
> )ثانيا : عذرا لعدم توضيحي لك بان هذه الوحدة الغازية اجريت لها عملية الاستقامة فقط عن منطقة الوصله القارنة بين مسنن الحمل والمولدة حيث ان بقية اجزاء الوحدة تم التاكد منها ولم تكن تعاني لفقدان الاستقامة , فبرايك (حتى لو لم تحدد الشركة المصنعة الجزء الاساس في الاستقامة فهل من السليم اجراء الاستقامة على اساس المولدة وتحريك باقي الاجزاء على اساسها والتي لاتعاني من فقدان الاستقامة . ؟؟؟.
> 
> شكرا لك


 

*اولا : ان اتخاذ مسنن الحمل كاساس لاستقامة بقية الاجزاء عليه هو من خلال الشركة المصنعة والتي ذكرت فيها عن ذلك في كتيبات التشغيل الخاصة بها .*

*أرجو إرفاق صورة لهذه النقطة من كتيب الصيانة لأنني أعتقد في وجود تداخل أو التباس حيث أن لدي العديد من كتب الصيانة لهذة الشركة بالذات وأذكر جيدا ما تقصد و لكن العلم لا ينتهي لعل هناك حالة خاصة أو أن هناك إصدار لم أقرأه . *


*)ثانيا : عذرا لعدم توضيحي لك بان هذه الوحدة الغازية اجريت لها عملية الاستقامة فقط عن منطقة الوصله القارنة بين مسنن الحمل والمولدة حيث ان بقية اجزاء الوحدة تم التاكد منها ولم تكن تعاني لفقدان الاستقامة , فبرايك (حتى لو لم تحدد الشركة المصنعة الجزء الاساس في الاستقامة فهل من السليم اجراء الاستقامة على اساس المولدة وتحريك باقي الاجزاء على اساسها والتي لاتعاني من فقدان الاستقامة . ؟؟؟.*



*أذكر حينما كنا في المرحلة الثانوية من التعليم كان هناك بعض منا يدرس الفلسفة وكانت هناك مسائل فلسفية معتبرة ( من وجهة نظر الفلاسفة ) وكانت من هذه المسائل سؤال يطرح حول الفرخة ( هل البيضة موجودة قبل الفرخة أم الفرخة موجودة قبل البيضة ) وكان كل منا يأتي بدليله الذي هو من وجهة نظر الفلسفة دليل معتبر و لكن لم يلتفت أحد الي الدين أو المنطق فلدين يقول أن الله خلق من كل زوجين أثنين ثم تكاثرت وتناسلت تلك الأزواج . *​

*كذلك هاهنا نحن نبحث عن تحريك التربينة والمساعدات أم تحريك المولد , وتثبيت صندوق تروس الحمل أم تثبيت المولد .*
*أيهما أهم أيهما أولاً. *​ 
*دعنا نبحث في هذه المسألة من ناحية منطق العمل الصحيح ومن ناحية مراجع الصيانة التي هي هنا بمثابة الدستور والقانون لأي عمل يتم داخل المحطة ( ولن أقول الدين كي لا أتهم بالإلحاد ) *​ 
*أتفق جميع فقهاء الصيانة وضبط الاستقامة علي طريقة " تحريك المتحرك وتثبيت الثابت " في جميع الكتب والمراجع وذلك لسهولة العمل و عدم حدوث أي مشاكل أو أعطال.*​ 

*ولكن ذلك لا يمنع أنه من الممكن تحريك الثابت وتثبيت المتحرك ولكنك أما أن يوفقك الله في عملية الضبط وذلك احتمال وارد , أو أن تحدث مشاكل عديدة وهي الأحتمال الراجح منها التأخير في عملية الضبط التي قد تصل مدتها الي شهر , أو أن تظهر مشكلة كتلك التي قابلتك , أو أن يحدث ضبط ولكن غير دقيق وتجد قراءة الاهتزازات عالية ( الفيبريشن /vibration) وأعتقد أن في هذه الحالة التي لديك كانت قراءة الاهتزازات عالية ولكن قريبة من المسموح به فتم قبولها . *​ 
*فما رائيك أنت *
*هل البيضة قبل الفرخة أم الفرخة قبل البيضة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81:*​​


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : بخصوص هذا الموضوع ساحاول الحصول على كتيبات الصيانة وارفاقها في هذا الموضوع ان شاء الله تعالى. واكيد البيضة قبل الفرخة ههههههه . تحياتي


----------



## dodo2050 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## asddid (5 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور اخى الكريم


----------



## المصري 00 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

asddid قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووور اخى الكريم


 
*لا شكر علي واجب يا أخي الكريم .*



dodo2050 قال:


> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


 

*وفقنا الله و اياكم وجميع المسلمين .*



intel dell قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : بخصوص هذا الموضوع ساحاول الحصول على كتيبات الصيانة وارفاقها في هذا الموضوع ان شاء الله تعالى. واكيد البيضة قبل الفرخة ههههههه . تحياتي


 

*وجهة نظر فلسفية أحترمها و أقدر الرأي الأخر . *


----------



## المهندس محمد ريان (6 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم : اخي احمد طاب مسائك : لو سمحت هل لديك كتيب او موضوع او نصائح مكتوبة تخص حول ( آلية رفع معدة) ؟؟ , حيث كما تعلم فاننا نتعامل مع اجزاء التوربين وهي دقيقة جدا لذا يجب رفعها بسهولة ودقه بالغة بحيث تكون متزنة تماما وانزالها كذلك بصورة صحيحة بحيث يضمن عدم تعرض اي جزء للاذى , وبالاخص روتور التوربين .واذا كانت هناك صور مناسبة اتمنى ان ترفقها . تحياتي لك


----------



## المصري 00 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> السلام عليكم : اخي احمد طاب مسائك : لو سمحت هل لديك كتيب او موضوع او نصائح مكتوبة تخص حول ( آلية رفع معدة) ؟؟ , حيث كما تعلم فاننا نتعامل مع اجزاء التوربين وهي دقيقة جدا لذا يجب رفعها بسهولة ودقه بالغة بحيث تكون متزنة تماما وانزالها كذلك بصورة صحيحة بحيث يضمن عدم تعرض اي جزء للاذى , وبالاخص روتور التوربين .واذا كانت هناك صور مناسبة اتمنى ان ترفقها . تحياتي لك


 
*من عيوني*
*هل ترغب في فريم 6 *
*أم ترغب في طرح موضوع عام عن آلية رفع العمود الدوار ( الروتور )*


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

المصري 00 قال:


> *من عيوني*
> *هل ترغب في فريم 6 *
> *أم ترغب في طرح موضوع عام عن آلية رفع العمود الدوار ( الروتور )*


 
تسلم عيونك .. والله بصراحة اطمع في كلاهما , ولكن اولا نتكلم بشكل عام عن رفع اي معدة سواء كانت صغيرة ام كبيرة وما الى ذلك وبعدها نتكلم عن فريم 6 .. واشكرك جزيل الشكر مقدما


----------



## المصري 00 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

[quote=المهندس محمد ريان;2449510]بارك الله فيكم[/quote]​


*بارك الله فينا وفيكم وفي جميع المسلمين *


*ونفعنا الله بمشاركة جميع العاملين في هذا المجال *​


*أخوتي الأعزاء إذا كان الشكر ورد الشكر واجب فإن أسئلتكم ومحاورتكم وما تفيدون به الآخرين من أسئلة تطرحونها أو ملفات تنشرونها أو شرح تقومون بتوضيحه أو جهة نظر تقومون بنشرها أو حقيقة علمية تقومون بإفهامها لنا ولجميع الزملاء ( هو فرض عين علي كل واحد فيكم وليس فرض كفاية )*


*و والله لو علي المعلومات العلمية فما لدي يلزمني كي أقراه فقط عشرة سنوات علي الأقل ولو علي الصور والأفلام المهنية فلو جلست أشهد الأفلام أو أرتب الصور و أصنفها فقط أحتاج الي أربعة أشهر علي الأقل *​


*ولكن الهدف من مناقشة هذا الموضوع هو إثراء مجتمع العاملين بمحطات توليد الكهرباء والطاقة والعاملين في محطات البترول و مجال التربينات عموماً والتربينات الغازية خصوصاً, بالمعلومات المهنية والعلمية المفيدة والتي تكون أساس متين في عملهم وفي حياتهم المهنية.*


*وليس المطلوب هو مناقشة عضو أو عضوين فقط بل المطلوب مناقشة كل الأعضاء وجميع المتخصصين في هذا المجال المهم حتى يكون لدينا في يوم من الأيام شركات عربية المنشئ عربية الفكر عربية الهوية جميع العاملين فيها عرب يصممون ويصنعون ويقومون بالصيانة لجميع المعدات وليس التربينات فقط وختاماً أشكر كل من شارك وكل من يشارك أو سوف يشارك في هذه الفكرة والحلم. *


*كما أشكر المهندس إسلام العراقي علي موضوعه الجميل . *​


----------



## المصري 00 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> تسلم عيونك .. والله بصراحة اطمع في كلاهما , ولكن اولا نتكلم بشكل عام عن رفع اي معدة سواء كانت صغيرة ام كبيرة وما الى ذلك وبعدها نتكلم عن فريم 6 .. واشكرك جزيل الشكر مقدما


 
*قبل أن نتكلم بشكل عام أو خاص أريد منك ومن السادة الزملاء مشاهدة مقطع الفديو هذا وهو موجود علي اليوتيوب بأكثر من رابط *​ 
*عمود تربينة / روتور سبعين طن يسقط ويدمر التربينة*​ 
*شاهده وأستمتع وبعد ذلك أريد منك و من السادة الزملاء سرد الأخطاء التي وقعت أثناء هذه العملية و تقيمهم للعمل كما اريد من يضع يده علي السبب الرئيسي لسقوط عمود التربينة / الروتور*
*وكيف كان من الممكن تلفي هذا الخطاء .*​ 


* 70 *
*t**on rotor drop*​ 
www.*youtube*.com/watch?v=-DqXaOrSmds

www.*youtube*.com/watch?v=S4XJ7xBeLuo

www.*youtube*.com/watch?v=YXRo-UwDN7M


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (20 نوفمبر 2011)

المصري 00 قال:


> *قبل أن نتكلم بشكل عام أو خاص أريد منك ومن السادة الزملاء مشاهدة مقطع الفديو هذا وهو موجود علي اليوتيوب بأكثر من رابط *​
> 
> 
> *عمود تربينة / روتور سبعين طن يسقط ويدمر التربينة*​
> ...


 
اخي العزيز احمد المصري السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . كيف الحال ؟ اتمنى ان تكون على خير ما يرام . وانا اسف جدا لتاخري الطويل لكوني كنت في رحلة سفر وفقنا واياكم الله تعالى . وبعد ..شكرا جزيلا لك لمشاركتك لهذا الموضوع معي وشكرا جزيلا لك على ماتقدمه من فائدة كبيرة . حيث ان هذا الموضوع مهم جدا , لانه عند رفع اي جزء في اي مكان كان لابد من اتباع مجموعة من الاجراءات الضرورية لضمان سلامة الافراد والمعدات , حيث من خلال مقطع الفيديو الذي ارفقته لاحظنا كيفية سقوط روتور والذي سبب ضررا كبيرا له بسبب مجموعة من الاخطاء والتي كان من الممكن تلافيها .. عموما اخ احمد المصري بشكل عام عند رفع اي جزء يجب : 

1- يجب عدم رفع اي حمولة فوق الاشخاص ,او بالاحرى لايجوز لاي شخص ان يقف تحت او قريبا من منطقة الحمولة , وفي مقطع الفيديو لاحظنا وجود شخصين قريبين جدا من اسفل الروتور اثناء عملية الانزال في مكانه واللذان كانا من الممكن ان يتاذيا لو شاء القدر اثناء الحادثة .
2- يجب التاكد من موازنة الحبال بشكل سليم حول الحمولة وتجنب التحميل على الاطراف .وفي مقطع الفيديو هذا اعتقد ان حبال الكتان المستخدمة كانت مربوطة جيدا ولم يتم التحميل على الاطراف .
3- من الافضل ان نتجنب استخدام السلاسل او الاسلاك المعدنية في الرفع واستخدام حبال الكتان بدلا منها . وفي المقطع نلاحظ استخدام حبال الكتان .
4- يجب تجنب السحب السريع وعمليات التحول المفاجئ ويجب انزال اي جزء بهدوء وسلاسة, واعتقد ان السبب الرئيسي في الحادثة هو التسرع في عملية الانزال مما ادى الى حدوث كسر في الرافعة , كما اظن ان ردائة المادة الاولية للجزء المكسور ساهمت في سرعة الفشل كذلك.
5- يجب تجنب تحميل الرافعة اكثر من السعة المحددة , وبالنسبة للحمولة الزائدة ,لا اعتقد انه تم تحميل الرافعة فوق قدرتها.

هذا حسب خبرتي المتواضعة انتظر ردك وتحليلك للموضوع . تحياتي


----------



## المصري 00 (25 نوفمبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> اخي العزيز احمد المصري السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . كيف الحال ؟ اتمنى ان تكون على خير ما يرام . وانا اسف جدا لتاخري الطويل لكوني كنت في رحلة سفر وفقنا واياكم الله تعالى . وبعد ..شكرا جزيلا لك لمشاركتك لهذا الموضوع معي وشكرا جزيلا لك على ماتقدمه من فائدة كبيرة . حيث ان هذا الموضوع مهم جدا , لانه عند رفع اي جزء في اي مكان كان لابد من اتباع مجموعة من الاجراءات الضرورية لضمان سلامة الافراد والمعدات , حيث من خلال مقطع الفيديو الذي ارفقته لاحظنا كيفية سقوط روتور والذي سبب ضررا كبيرا له بسبب مجموعة من الاخطاء والتي كان من الممكن تلافيها .. عموما اخ احمد المصري بشكل عام عند رفع اي جزء يجب :
> 
> 1- يجب عدم رفع اي حمولة فوق الاشخاص ,او بالاحرى لايجوز لاي شخص ان يقف تحت او قريبا من منطقة الحمولة , وفي مقطع الفيديو لاحظنا وجود شخصين قريبين جدا من اسفل الروتور اثناء عملية الانزال في مكانه واللذان كانا من الممكن ان يتاذيا لو شاء القدر اثناء الحادثة .
> 2- يجب التاكد من موازنة الحبال بشكل سليم حول الحمولة وتجنب التحميل على الاطراف .وفي مقطع الفيديو هذا اعتقد ان حبال الكتان المستخدمة كانت مربوطة جيدا ولم يتم التحميل على الاطراف .
> ...


 
*معقوولة مفيش غير رد واحد فقط في أسبوعين*​ 
*أولاً نحمد الله علي سلامة وصولك أخي العراقي النشيط ونرجوا لك التوفيق دائماً*​ 

*ثانياً أتفق معك في كل ما قلته عن الأخطاء التي وقعت أثناء رفع الروتور / العضو الدوار .*​ 
*ثم أضيف بعض النقاط *​ 

*1- يجب عند رفع اي حمولة ثقيلة ومهمة مثل الروتور محل الشرح ( سعره تقريبا 3.5 مليون يورو ) يجب إجراء إختبار الحمل و في هذا الإختبار يتم رفع حمل أكبر من الحمل المراد رفعه بمرة ونصف علي الأقل . ويمكن مراجعة توجيهات الأوشا في هذا المجال *​ 
*2- بالنسبة للأشخص المجودين في الصورة يجب أن يكونو موجودين عندما يقترب الروتور من النزول في مكانه وليس قبل ذلك كما تفضلت حضرتك بالإيضاح ( وجودهم مهم جداً أثناء الإنزال النهائي لمنع أحتكاك الروتور مع جسم التربينة مما يؤدي الي تلف الشفرات / الأرياش *​ 

*ولازالت هناك أخطاء أخري في عملية الرفع هذه بس عيزين الناس تفكر شوية معانا*​


----------



## al-rahbi (28 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعا
اعتقد ان المحطة الغازية التي يتكلم عنها الاخ intel dell كنت من المشاركين في عملية نصب المعدات فيها
وهذه صورة للمحطة اثناء فترة التركيب


----------



## المصري 00 (29 نوفمبر 2011)

al-rahbi قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا
> اعتقد ان المحطة الغازية التي يتكلم عنها الاخ intel dell كنت من المشاركين في عملية نصب المعدات فيها
> وهذه صورة للمحطة اثناء فترة التركيب


 
*مرحباً بك أخي الكريم وننتظر منك مشاركتك لنا في شرح عملية التركيب والتنصيب للتربينات*


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (29 نوفمبر 2011)

al-rahbi قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا
> اعتقد ان المحطة الغازية التي يتكلم عنها الاخ intel dell كنت من المشاركين في عملية نصب المعدات فيها
> وهذه صورة للمحطة اثناء فترة التركيب


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : اهلا وسهلا بك اخي العزيز ونورت بمرورك .. فعلا انها هي هذه المحطة التي اعمل بها ... ياريت لو تزودنا بصور وتوثيقات عن عمليات النصب بشكل عام وعن هذه المحطة بشكل خاص .. تحياتي وننتظر مشاركتك


----------



## مصطفى بياتلى (29 نوفمبر 2011)

_*س ع بعد كم ساعة تشغيلية يتم اطفاء التوربين للصيانة وما هي انواع الصيانات للتوربين *_


----------



## مصطفى بياتلى (30 نوفمبر 2011)

س ع متى يتم ايقاف التوربين للصيانة وما هي انواع الصيانات للتوربين


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (1 ديسمبر 2011)

مصطفى بياتلى قال:


> س ع متى يتم ايقاف التوربين للصيانة وما هي انواع الصيانات للتوربين


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته : اخي العزيز مهندس مصطفى بياتلي التوربين الغازي حاله حال اي ماكنة او معدة لابد من اجراء الصيانة اللازمة له لضمان ادامته واطاله عمره وسلاسة تشغيله وزيادة كفائته...الخ .. وبشكل عام فان الصيانة :هي جملة الأعمال التي تؤمن كفاءة تشغيلية عالية مع أعلى درجات السلامة للعاملين وبأوطأ التكاليف. من هذا التعريف يمكن لنا أن نتعرف على أهداف الصيانة في المنشآت الصناعية بشكل عام وتتلخص تلك الأهداف بما يلي :-
1-المحافظة على المعدات ضمن حدود المواصفات التصميمية والتشغيلية لتأمين كفاءة إنتاجية عالية، على أن تقوم الفعاليات الصيانة بإعادة تلك المعدات إلى المواصفات التصميمية كلما انخفضت عنها.
2-تقليل إلى الحدود الدنيا التوقفات غير المبرمجة للمعدات وكذلك تقليل الضياعات في المواد الأولية وفي وقت العمل كذلك.
3-وما ورد في التعريف الحديث للصيانة فان من أهم أهداف الصيانة هو تحقيق أعلى درجات الكفاءة مع أعلى درجات السلامة للعاملين وذلك باتخاذ كافة الإجراءات اللازمة للحد من حوادث العمل التي تؤدي دائما إلى ضياع ساعات العمل سواء لعاملين أو المكائن والمعدات ولا تقتصر تلك الإجراءات على الحد من العمل اليومية بل تتضمن أيضا إجراءات منع التلوث والأمراض المهنية.
اما انواع الصيانة التي تطبق بشكل عام على اي ماكنة سواءا كانت توربين غازي او غيره فهي :*-*

1- *الصيانة المبرمجةscheduled maintenance*
وهي كافة الإجراءات الصيانية التي سبق تخطيط لتنفيذها وتم التهيؤ لها من كافة الوجوه.


2- *الصيانة غير المبرمجةnon-scheduled maintenance*
وهي كافة الإجراءات التي تتخذ بدون تخطيط مسبق لها نتيجة حدوثها بشكل فجائي، ولا يعني ذلك عدم تخطيط تنفيذها بعد حدوثها.

*أولا: الصيانة المبرمجة*
الصيانة المبرمجة أنواع متعددة وتنحصر بشكل رئيسي بالأنواع التالية :-

*أ‌. الصيانة الدورية الوقائية scheduled preventive maintenance*
تتوقف الوحدات التوربينة الغازية الإنتاجية بموجب جدول دوري تحدده شهادة الفحص الهندسي لتلك الوحدة الانتاجية فهناك وحدات تتوقف كل 6000 ساعة لغرض الصيانة وهناك وحدات تتوقف كل 8000 الاف ساعة وبعضها كل سنتين ....وهكذا.
يمكن تقسيم الصيانة الدورية الوقائية إلى قسمين :-
1- الصيانة الدورية الوقائية أثناء التوقفات الاختيارية.
2- الصيانة الدورية الوقائية أثناء التشغيل وتسمى احياناً بالصيانة التوقعية.

*ب‌. الصيانة العلاجية المبرمجةscheduled corrective maintenance*
أثناء اشتغال الوحدات التشغيلية تحدث بعض المشاكل التشغيلية والتي يتطلب معالجتها، وهناك نوعين من هذه الحالات وكما يلي:- 

*1- صيانة علاجية أثناء التوقفات الاختياريةscheduled corrective shut-down maintenance*
ويعني هذا المشاكل التي تعاني منها الوحدات التوربينية الانتاجية تؤدي بالقسم التشغيلي وقسم الصيانة إلى الاتفاق على توقف الوحدة لفترة محددة لغرض أنجاز الأعمال المطلوبة ويمكن في هذه الحالة إضافة أعمال أخرى لم تكن مهمة ولكن يمكن استغلال التوقف لإنجازها أيضا. 

*2- صيانة علاجية أثناء التوقفات الاضطرارية*
هناك توقفات طارئة تحدث للوحدات التوربينية الإنتاجية لأسباب فنية تشغيلية أو صيانية وعادة ما تكون هذه التوقفات قصيرة الأمد أي أن من المفروض تشغيل الوحدة بأسرع ما يمكن ومعالجة الخلل بأسرع وقت لما للتوقف من تأثير سلبي على خطة الإنتاج وعليه وعند حدوث هذه التوقفات يمكن استغلال فترة التوقف عن الفترة الكافية لإصلاح الخلل الذي أدى إلى التوقف أصلا وبذلك يمكن التخلص من أعمال كانت على جدول أعمال الصيانة ولكن لم تكن بالأهمية التي يتطلب إيقاف التوربين لتنفيذها.. هذا ارجو ان اكون قد اوضحت لك ما طلبته .. ولاننسى رد الخبير احمد المصري حول رايه ليضيف في الموضوع لمسته الفنية المبدعة التي واصلت ابداعها من بداية انشاء هذا الموضوع ونتمنى تواصلها ... تحياتي لك


----------



## al-rahbi (8 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحياتي لجميع الاخوة اعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع واخص بالذكر كل من الاخ المصري والاخ الكركوكلي intel dell على جهودهم المتميزة في هذا الموضوع وفيما يتعلق بطلبهما سأدرج ادناه بعض الصور الخاصة بالعمل اثناء انشاء المحطة التي انتهى العمل فيها عام 2000 .. شكرا


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (8 ديسمبر 2011)

al-rahbi قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تحياتي لجميع الاخوة اعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع واخص بالذكر كل من الاخ المصري والاخ الكركوكلي intel dell على جهودهم المتميزة في هذا الموضوع وفيما يتعلق بطلبهما سأدرج ادناه بعض الصور الخاصة بالعمل اثناء انشاء المحطة التي انتهى العمل فيها عام 2000 .. شكرا


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. صور جميلة وروعة وبارك الله بك وعلى مجهودك المميز.... اتمنى ان نتواصل في هذا الموضوع .. كما نتمنى ان تقوم بارفاق الصور او المعلومات التي تتعلق بكيفية تهيئة ارضية الوحدة وكيفية تنصيب مقصورات هذه الوحدات ان امكن ... نتمنى منك ذلك قدر الامكان ... وبوركت مجهوداتك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك..


----------



## المصري 00 (8 ديسمبر 2011)

al-rahbi قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تحياتي لجميع الاخوة اعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع واخص بالذكر كل من الاخ المصري والاخ الكركوكلي intel dell على جهودهم المتميزة في هذا الموضوع وفيما يتعلق بطلبهما سأدرج ادناه بعض الصور الخاصة بالعمل اثناء انشاء المحطة التي انتهى العمل فيها عام 2000 .. شكرا


 
*الأخ الراحبي *
*مشكور علي الصور المفيدة ونرجوا منك تلبية طلبنا أنا و أخي العراقي النشيط أو كما سميته أنت الكركوكي ( و أكيد هذا الإسم ينسب الي محافظة كركوك ) والطلب هو أن تتفضل حضرتك بشرح عملية أعداد التربة لتركيب التربينة وعملية أنشاء المحطة وتنصيب التربينات وما الي ذلك كي نستفيد جميعاً من الخبرات العربية في عملية إنشاء المحطات* :15::15:




intel dell قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. صور جميلة وروعة وبارك الله بك وعلى مجهودك المميز.... اتمنى ان نتواصل في هذا الموضوع .. كما نتمنى ان تقوم بارفاق الصور او المعلومات التي تتعلق بكيفية تهيئة ارضية الوحدة وكيفية تنصيب مقصورات هذه الوحدات ان امكن ... نتمنى منك ذلك قدر الامكان ... وبوركت مجهوداتك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك..


 

*أخي العراقي سامحني علي عدم الرد عليك بس ظروف العمل والدراسة كما أن الحاسب الألي :33: لدي معطل ولكن أنشاء في أقرب وقت سوف أتابع الرد ومن حسن الحظ أن دراستي الحالية تتكلم عن الصيانة وقد أخترتُ موضوع ذو علاقة بصيانة التربينات وسوف أرد عليك في القريب بإذن الله *

*كما أنه من الممكن بإذن الله أن أزور العراق في الربع الثاني أو الربع الثالث من العام القادم أن شاء الله . وطبعاً لابد أن أراك أن إذن المولي.*


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*كما أنه من الممكن بإذن الله أن أزور العراق في الربع الثاني أو الربع الثالث من العام القادم أن شاء الله . وطبعاً لابد أن أراك أن إذن المولي.*[/quote]

لو أكتب إحساسي بالأشعار و اليك أبديه..
فكيف المشاعر فيك سأختصرها.. قدرك كبير ويعجز الشعر ان يوفيه..
كل القصائد فيك ينضب بحرها..
أرفع يديي وأسأل الله وأرجيه..
ان ينجيك من شر الحياة وكدرها..

 يشرفنا زيارتك لنا وامنياتنا ان نلتقي بك .. تحياتي احمد المصري الاخ العزيز على قلوبنا.


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*أخي العراقي سامحني علي عدم الرد عليك بس ظروف العمل والدراسة كما أن الحاسب الألي :33: لدي معطل ولكن أنشاء في أقرب وقت سوف أتابع الرد ومن حسن الحظ أن دراستي الحالية تتكلم عن الصيانة وقد أخترتُ موضوع ذو علاقة بصيانة التربينات وسوف أرد عليك في القريب بإذن الله *

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. نورت احمدالمصري بمرورك .. لا داعي للاعتذار اخي العزيز .. كونك في مرحلة انشغال ولا نستطيع النقاش حول المواضيع السابقة , فهل لنا ان نتناقش معا مع ارفاق الصور او الكتيبات ان وجدت من جانبكم حول موضوع جديد وهو : الية اخراج ريش التورباين؟؟ (ولنبدا بالمراحل الثابته ) كونها معقدة وليست سهلة الفتح او كما تسمى بالنوزلات ) .. اتمنى منك ذلك .. تحياتي لك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (11 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .اخي الكريم احمد المصري شائت الصدفة ان نقوم اليوم باخراج ريش روتور التورباين للوحدات فريم 5 (المرحلة الاولى والثانية) ,عند اخراج الريش مالاحظته هو وجود مسامير و قفل , توجد في المرحلة الاولى فقط للتوربين . هل لك بعد ان تراها في الصور المرفقة ان تشرح لي سبب وجودها في المرحلة الاولى ولا توجد في الثانية ؟؟ علما انه ليس لها دور في التثبيت نهائيا حيث ان الريش عند دخولها في الحز الخاص بها يتم فقط قفلها بواسطة المسامير النصف دائرية الوجهين ... انتظر ردك .. تحياتي. كما اشكر رحابة صدرك على الاسئلة التي اطرحها الا ان غايتي الوحيدة هي ان تعم الفائدة للجميع من خلال النقاشات الي نقوم بطرحها .. تحياتي


----------



## المصري 00 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .اخي الكريم احمد المصري شائت الصدفة ان نقوم اليوم باخراج ريش روتور التورباين للوحدات فريم 5 (المرحلة الاولى والثانية) ,عند اخراج الريش مالاحظته هو وجود مسامير و قفل , توجد في المرحلة الاولى فقط للتوربين . هل لك بعد ان تراها في الصور المرفقة ان تشرح لي سبب وجودها في المرحلة الاولى ولا توجد في الثانية ؟؟ علما انه ليس لها دور في التثبيت نهائيا حيث ان الريش عند دخولها في الحز الخاص بها يتم فقط قفلها بواسطة المسامير النصف دائرية الوجهين ... انتظر ردك .. تحياتي. كما اشكر رحابة صدرك على الاسئلة التي اطرحها الا ان غايتي الوحيدة هي ان تعم الفائدة للجميع من خلال النقاشات الي نقوم بطرحها .. تحياتي


 
*Horizontal and radial seal pins*​ 
*مسامير / دبابيس العزل الأفقية والقطرية *​ 
*أو أي ترجمة أخري تستخدم في مجال العمل *​ 
*طبقاً للمعني الحرفي للترجمة فهذه المسامير تقوم بوظيفة عزل ولكن ماذا تعزل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*وكما ورد في سؤالك يأخي العزيز أنها موجودة في المرحلة الأولي ولا توجد في المرحلة الثانية فلماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​ 
*أولاً أحببت أن أرد عليك لأنك من الزملاء الذين أشعر تجاههم بالتقدير والحب علي المجهود الشاق المبذول في نفع الناس , وحبهم الشديد للتعلم ونشر العلم النافع . *​ 
*ثانيأ : رغم عدم وجود جهاز الحاسوب الخاص بي والذي توجد عليه معظم كتيبات الصيانة و التربينات التي لدي فقد قمت بالبحث داخل النسخ الورقية عن أسم و وظيفة تلك المسامير ولكن لم أجد غير أسمها فقط .*​ 
*ثالثا : أجيبك عن ذلك السؤال من الذاكرة المحدودة لدي والتي عصرتها عصراً كي أتذكر تلك المسامير فقد مر الأن علي أخر ( عمرة لتربينة ) فريم 5 من أنتاج جينيرال اليكتريك أكثر من عامين و الأن أنا أعمل علي تربينات من إنتاج شركة مصنعة أخري تختلف كثيراً عن السابقة .*​ 
*تلك المسامير محل النقاش ( طبقاً لذكرتي وليس بدقة بسبب عدم وجود الحاسوب ) سوف تجدها في المرحلة الأولي فقط في فريم 5*
*وسوف تجدها في المرحلة الأولي والثانية في فريم 7 ( ملحوظة فريم 7 يحتوي علي ثلاث مراحل للتربينة ) *
*ولا أذكر مكان تواجدها في باقي الفريمات والموديلات , ولكن بإذن الله عندما أحضر الحاسوب من الصيانة سوف أقوم بتأكيد تلك المعلومة مع صور لها ومع شرح من داخل كتيب الشركة المصنعة . وربما مع فيديو أيضاً .*
*أما بالنسبة لوظيفة تلك المسامير العازلة : فهي تعزل هواء التبريد القادم من الكباس/الضاغط المحوري للتربينة مروراً من داخل العمود / الروتور وهو يقوم بتبريد المرحلة الأولي فقط في فريم 5 و يقوم بتبريد المرحلة الأولي والثانية في فريم 7*
*ويمكن التأكد من تلك المعلومة بمرجعة مكان تثبيت الريشة سوف تجد من ثلاث الي خمسة ثقوب تقريباً .*​ 
*مع تحياتي لك ولكل أهل العراق والوطن العربي*​


----------



## المصري 00 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور أخي علي هذه المشاعر الجميلة


----------



## المصري 00 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

وسوف أضع الصور بعد غداً إن شاء الله


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (17 ديسمبر 2011)

منور اخي المصري العزيز بمعلوماتك الجميلة .. بصراحة انا اعجز ان اجد الكلمة التي توفي شكري لك .. تواصلك رائع ومجهود كبير ومعلومات قيمة التي قضيت زمنا وبذلت جهدا في الحصول عليها وها انت بكل طيب نفس تبدي وتسعى بكل جهدك في سبيل انعاش الموضوع الذي نتمنى ان يستمر ونرى فيه مشاركات فعالة من بقية المشاركين والمطلعين على هذا الموضوع وخاصة المتخصصين بهذا المجال تمنيا منك ومنا ان يدوم تبادل الخبرة والمعلومة بين ابناء الوطن العربي . عموما اخي احمد المصري نحن حاليا قيد النقاش حول (Horizontal and radial seal pins ) , وبانتظار ردك لكي تنورنا بما تحمله طيات كتبك بالتفصيل عنها .. تحياتي


----------



## malk alehsas (17 ديسمبر 2011)

هل ممكن تحديث الروابط


----------



## المصري 00 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> منور اخي المصري العزيز بمعلوماتك الجميلة .. بصراحة انا اعجز ان اجد الكلمة التي توفي شكري لك .. تواصلك رائع ومجهود كبير ومعلومات قيمة التي قضيت زمنا وبذلت جهدا في الحصول عليها وها انت بكل طيب نفس تبدي وتسعى بكل جهدك في سبيل انعاش الموضوع الذي نتمنى ان يستمر ونرى فيه مشاركات فعالة من بقية المشاركين والمطلعين على هذا الموضوع وخاصة المتخصصين بهذا المجال تمنيا منك ومنا ان يدوم تبادل الخبرة والمعلومة بين ابناء الوطن العربي . عموما اخي احمد المصري نحن حاليا قيد النقاش حول (horizontal and radial seal pins ) , وبانتظار ردك لكي تنورنا بما تحمله طيات كتبك بالتفصيل عنها .. تحياتي


 


malk alehsas قال:


> هل ممكن تحديث الروابط


 

*أخي العراقي النشيط أنا لم أنساك ولكن للأسف حتي الأن لم ينتهي أخصائي الحاسب الألي من صيانة الجهاز حتي الأن :73: :33:*





*أخي ملك الأحساء برجاء تحديد أي روابط تريد *​


----------



## المصري 00 (13 يناير 2012)

*أخوتي في الله *

* أخوتي في العروبة *

* أخوتي المصرين *


*بشري لكل من يهتم بمجال التربينات الغازية في مصر وفي العالم العربي. *

*لقد تم بحمد الله الاتفاق مع جمعية رسالة فرع حلوان علي تدريب المهندسين والفنيين علي دورة التربينات الغازية .*

*و إنشاء الله سوف تكون الدراسة مقسمة الي ثلاثة برامج تدريبية ( حقائب تدريبية ) ، وكل برنامج مقسم الي ثلاث مستويات .*

*والمفاجئة جميع المستويات مجاناً  ولا توجد شروط للالتحاق. *

*الشروط فقط هي لكي تنتقل من مستوي الي أخر يجب عليك الالتزام بالحضور و اجتياز اختبار المستوي بدرجة جيد جداً علي الأقل *


*كما أنه هناك مفاجئة أخري بإذن الله سوف يقوم الأخ الفاضل المهندس أحمد حسن من جمعية رسالة حلوان بتسجيل المحاضرات بالفيديو ثم يتم رفعها علي المواقع الهندسية كي يستفيد منها من لم يقدر علي الحضور . *​


----------



## المصري 00 (18 يناير 2012)

*رابط الإشتراك في الدورة*​ 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dGlPcFlMaXZNQ1ZITTlTaUpyRWR2SFE6MQ


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (18 يناير 2012)

اهلا وسهلا بك وبعودتك .. نتمنى كل ماهو جديد منك ...ولو كانت الدورة على الانترنت سوف يكون جميلا جدالكي يتمكن الجميع من المشاركة.. عموما تحياتي


----------



## mohamed ahmed essa (18 يناير 2012)

شكرآ أخي علي هذه المعلومات القيمة ولاكن لدي سؤال
فى منطقة أخري ما هي المعادلة التي من خلالها يمكن 
تحويل القوه الناتجه من الهواء وا الوقود داخل غرفة 
الإحتراق ألي بار مع مثال لو تكرمتم وجزاكم الله كل 
خير وشكرآوبارك الله فيكم


----------



## فيضي سعد (28 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم*

*بارك الله فيك *
*ماشاء الله عليك خبرة*
*زادك الله علما*


----------



## Methanex Engineer (2 فبراير 2012)

Excellent


----------



## المصري 00 (2 فبراير 2012)

*أخوتي الأعزاء و زملائي الغالين علي قلبي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

* أشتقت اليكم كل الشوق*

*أولا أعتذر عن التأخير في الرد ولكن الله وحده يعلم مدي إنشغالي و إيضاً ظروفي وظروف البلد *

*ولكني بإذن الله قررت الرد علي أسئلتكم جميعاً بإذن الله غداً الجمعة وسوف أطلق عليها علي غرار ما نعيش فيه في مجتمعنا ( جمعة الرد علي الأسئلة المطروحة سابقاً ) و أعتقد أن هناك من سوف يعارضني ويطلق عليها ( جمعة العودة الي الكتابة ) ............... هههههههه*
* أصل كل واحد لازم تكون عنده جمعة سواء كان علي حق أو لم يكن المهم تكون جمعة و السلام ........*


*فصال ونعود*


----------



## jilany (2 فبراير 2012)

_*waiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
*_​


----------



## المصري 00 (3 فبراير 2012)

intel dell قال:


> منور اخي المصري العزيز بمعلوماتك الجميلة .. بصراحة انا اعجز ان اجد الكلمة التي توفي شكري لك .. تواصلك رائع ومجهود كبير ومعلومات قيمة التي قضيت زمنا وبذلت جهدا في الحصول عليها وها انت بكل طيب نفس تبدي وتسعى بكل جهدك في سبيل انعاش الموضوع الذي نتمنى ان يستمر ونرى فيه مشاركات فعالة من بقية المشاركين والمطلعين على هذا الموضوع وخاصة المتخصصين بهذا المجال تمنيا منك ومنا ان يدوم تبادل الخبرة والمعلومة بين ابناء الوطن العربي . عموما اخي احمد المصري نحن حاليا قيد النقاش حول (Horizontal and radial seal pins ) , وبانتظار ردك لكي تنورنا بما تحمله طيات كتبك بالتفصيل عنها .. تحياتي


 
*أخي العراقي النشيط *
*زملائي الأعزاء *
*كما سبق أن أوضحنا أن المقصود بهذه القطعتان المعدنيتان ( البنزان أو المسماران ) هو منع تسريب هواء التبريد القادم من الضاغط/ الكباس ( الكومبريسور ) .*
*و ذلك بهدف الوصول الي كفائة تبريد عالية في تلك المنطقة ( أرياش / ريش / شفرات ) العضو الدوار .*
*و بكل بساطة أحدهما يعزل الهواء من التسرب قطرياً ( radial )*
*والأخر يمنع الهواء من التسرب أفقياً ( Horizontal ) *

*والمعلومة ببساطة شديدة هناك هواء يأتي من أحدي المراحل النهائية في الضاغط ( قد تختلف المرحلة تبقاً للتصميم ) ومن خلال عملية التبريد تلك نستطيع زيادة درجة الحرارة في منطقة التربين وبالتالي نستطيع رفع درجة حرارة الحريق وحيث أننا أستطعنا رفع درجة حرارة الحريق فقد رفعنا كفائة الدورة الحرارية طبقاً للمبادئ الأساسية للدورة الحرارية للتربين الغازي *

*ملحوظة لزيادة الفهم يرجي مراجعة الدورة الحرارية للتربين الغازي وسوف تجد بعض المعادلات المرتبطة بها و التي بعد تبسيطها سوف تجد أن هناك إحتملات تستطيع منها رفع كفاءة التربين أو رفع القدرة الخارجة منه بمعني أدق .*
*ومنها علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر *
*1_ رفع درجة الحرارة المضافة الي الدورة الحرارية ( بعد عملية الضغط ..... المنطقة 2:3 ) *
*2_ خفض درجة حرارة الغاز الداخل الي الدورة الحرارية ( قبل عملية الضغط ......المنطقة 4:1 ) *
*3_ زيادة كتلة الهواء المضغوط الموجود داخل الدورة الحرارية وقد يتم في مرحلة الضغط 1:2*
*أو في منطقة القدرة / الشغل 3:4 ........ وعدة طرق مختلفة *

*و هناك الكثير من الطرق و الأساليب المختلفة التي تتبعاها الشركات المصنعة للتربينات في هذا المجال كلها تعتمد علي الفهم الصحيح والبسيط للدورة الحرارية للتربين الغازي .*



*بعد صلاة الجمعة إن شاء الله سوف نقوم برفع الصور التالية : *

*1_ صورة لقطاع داخل أحد الريش / الشفرات ....... توضح مسارات هواء التبريد *
*2_ رسم توضيحي يوضح مسار هواء التبريد في أحدي التربينات ويوضح من أين يأتي الهواء*
*3_ صورتان مفاجئة للبعض *


*فاصل من أجل الصلاة ثم نعود لنتابع .........*


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (3 فبراير 2012)

تحية شكر وتقدير على هذا الرد المتميز .. واهلا بعودتك .. تحياتي لك ولنتواصل


----------



## المصري 00 (3 فبراير 2012)

*صورة ريشة / شفرة من العضو الدوار و يظهر بها فتحات التبريد*







*وهذه الصورة تظهر نوع من أنواع فتحات التبريد المستخدمة في التربينات ويوجد تصميمات مختلفة لفتحات التبريد*


----------



## المصري 00 (3 فبراير 2012)

*

*

*وهذه الصورة توضح رسم لقطاع في الريشة /الشفرة يظهر فيها ممرات التبريد*


----------



## المصري 00 (3 فبراير 2012)

*وهذه الصورة مفاجئة للبعض وهي توضح أن العضو الدوار الذي يظنه معظم الناس أنه عضو مصمت .................. حيث أن الصورة توضح عكس ذلك وتوضح مسارات هواء التبريد داخل أحد الأعمدة الدورة ( ملحوظة هامة هذه الصورة توضح أحد الأعمدة الدوارة وليست مرجع لكل الأعمدة الدوارة )*


----------



## المصري 00 (3 فبراير 2012)

*وهذه الصورة توضح رسم تخطيطي واضح جداَ لمسارات التبريد*


----------



## المصري 00 (3 فبراير 2012)

mohamed ahmed essa قال:


> شكرآ أخي علي هذه المعلومات القيمة ولاكن لدي سؤال
> فى منطقة أخري ما هي المعادلة التي من خلالها يمكن
> تحويل القوه الناتجه من الهواء وا الوقود داخل غرفة
> الإحتراق ألي بار مع مثال لو تكرمتم وجزاكم الله كل
> خير وشكرآوبارك الله فيكم


 


*ممكن توضح سؤالك بدقة أكثر *
*إذا كان السؤال متعلق بالعمل من الممكن أن تشرح المشكلة *
*و إذا كان السؤال متعلق بالدراسة فمن فضلك وضح السؤال بدقة*​


----------



## المصري 00 (3 فبراير 2012)

فيضي سعد قال:


> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *بارك الله فيك *
> *ماشاء الله عليك خبرة*
> *زادك الله علما*


 


methanex engineer قال:


> excellent


 



jilany قال:


> _*waiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu*_​


 


intel dell قال:


> تحية شكر وتقدير على هذا الرد المتميز .. واهلا بعودتك .. تحياتي لك ولنتواصل


 

*أشكركم علي حسن المتابعة وسوف نواصل الرد علي الأسئلة*


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (3 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك ... لو سمحت الصورة الثانية والتي تخص قطاع الريشة غير موجودة اتمنى تحميلها من جديد


----------



## المصري 00 (3 فبراير 2012)

intel dell قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك ... لو سمحت الصورة الثانية والتي تخص قطاع الريشة غير موجودة اتمنى تحميلها من جديد


 
*ممكن حضرتك تعيد فتح الصفحة من جديد وأن لم تظهر لك الصورة فسوف أعيد تحميلها لك من عيني بس أنا شايف أنها موجودة*


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (4 فبراير 2012)

جزاااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا اخى الكريم 

واتمنى المزيد فى هذا المجال تحديدا لانه اتمنى ان اعمل فى هذا المجال لانه كان موضوع مشروعى كان فى هذا المجال


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (4 فبراير 2012)

نعم الصورة ظهرت اعتقد انه بسبب الشبكة عموما بارك الله بك ولنتواصل


----------



## eng_iraqi (17 فبراير 2012)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
المهندسين العرب


----------



## eng_iraqi (17 فبراير 2012)

:78::78::78::78::78:

:3: :3: 

:15:


----------



## Methanex Engineer (17 فبراير 2012)

excellent


----------



## Badran Mohammed (6 أغسطس 2012)

الاخ المصري 
احتاج الى برنامج او اي شئ اخر بغرض رسم Blade that use in gas turbine حيث من المعلوم ان الشكل مع التصنيع هما اللذان يحددان فترة بقاء Blade في العمل.
الغرض اني الان في طور انجاز بحث تطويري .
فحيث ان شركة NASA لها كود خاص برسم Air Foil التي تخص اجنحة الطائرة .
مع التقدير...


----------



## فيضي سعد (14 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم

بالنسبة لريش التربين
عند دخول هواء التبريد يوجد موزع لهواء التبريد وهذا موجود في المحركات التوربينية للطائرات فهل موجود في محركات وحدات الطاقة


----------



## فيضي سعد (15 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم

الاخ المصري المحترم

ارجو ان توضح لنا كيفيفة تجزئة الريش الثابتة عن غطاء التربين


----------



## المصري 00 (17 أغسطس 2012)

فيضي سعد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> بالنسبة لريش التربين
> عند دخول هواء التبريد يوجد موزع لهواء التبريد وهذا موجود في المحركات التوربينية للطائرات فهل موجود في محركات وحدات الطاقة




*الأخ فيضي سعد 
إن كنت تقصد أن هناك هواء تبريد لمراحل التربينة المتحركة والثابتة فنعم هناك تبريد هواء يأتي من الضاغط أما إذا كنت تقصد شيئاً أخر فأرجو منك التوضيح ولو أمكن يكون من خلال الصور 
*


----------



## المصري 00 (17 أغسطس 2012)

Badran Mohammed قال:


> الاخ المصري
> احتاج الى برنامج او اي شئ اخر بغرض رسم Blade that use in gas turbine حيث من المعلوم ان الشكل مع التصنيع هما اللذان يحددان فترة بقاء Blade في العمل.
> الغرض اني الان في طور انجاز بحث تطويري .
> فحيث ان شركة NASA لها كود خاص برسم Air Foil التي تخص اجنحة الطائرة .
> مع التقدير...



*مع الأسف غير متوفر لدي 
وأرجو منك بعد أن تفرغ من مشروعك أن تشاركنا الأفكار وتشرح لنا فكرة المشروع 
*


----------



## المصري 00 (17 أغسطس 2012)

فيضي سعد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الاخ المصري المحترم
> 
> ارجو ان توضح لنا كيفيفة تجزئة الريش الثابتة عن غطاء التربين



*كما فهمت من سؤالك فأنت تريد معرفة كيف يتم إخراج الريش الثابت من غطاء التربينة 
" أرجو منك ايضاح السؤال يتعلق بأي رياش الضاغط ام التربينة , ثانياً هل تسئل عن موديل أو تربينة بعينها " *


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (19 أغسطس 2012)

االاخ المصري السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. كيف الحال وكل عام وانت واعضاء المنتدى بالف خير .. لو سمحت هل لديك اي ملقات او دورات تدريبة تخص الوحدة الغازية نوع siemens V94 or V64 ؟؟؟


----------



## المصري 00 (19 أغسطس 2012)

intel dell قال:


> االاخ المصري السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. كيف الحال وكل عام وانت واعضاء المنتدى بالف خير .. لو سمحت هل لديك اي ملقات او دورات تدريبة تخص الوحدة الغازية نوع siemens V94 or V64 ؟؟؟



*أخي العراقي النشيط كل عام و أنت بالف خير وعيد سعيد علي جميع أعضاء المنتدي للأسف لا يسمح لنا بلإحتفاظ بهذه المعلومات أو حتي تداولها ان كنت لدينا فإذا كان لديك أنت ما يفيد نرجو موافتنا به ( وسوف نعتبر دي العيدية بتعتك ههههههههه) 

*


----------



## فيضي سعد (27 سبتمبر 2012)

المصري 00 قال:


> *كما فهمت من سؤالك فأنت تريد معرفة كيف يتم إخراج الريش الثابت من غطاء التربينة
> " أرجو منك ايضاح السؤال يتعلق بأي رياش الضاغط ام التربينة , ثانياً هل تسئل عن موديل أو تربينة بعينها " *



السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز اقصد من غطاء الضاغطة والتربين 
بدون تعيين فقط فريم 5
مع التقدير


----------



## المصري 00 (27 سبتمبر 2012)

إنشاء الله سوف أوفيك بالرد في أقرب فرصة سامحني لإنشغالي


----------



## فيضي سعد (25 أكتوبر 2012)

المصري 00 قال:


> إنشاء الله سوف أوفيك بالرد في أقرب فرصة سامحني لإنشغالي



السلام عليكم
اخي المصري ان شاء الله تكون بصحة جيدة

تاخر الرد


----------



## المصري 00 (25 أكتوبر 2012)

فيضي سعد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي المصري ان شاء الله تكون بصحة جيدة
> 
> تاخر الرد


_*أنا أسف يا أخي العزيز علي التأخير حيث أنني في دورة تدريبية خارج البلاد وذلك هو سبب إنشغالي ولكن بإذن الله بعد العيد سوف تجد الرد *__*( كل سنة وكل أسرة المنتدي بخير) ( وكمان سوف يتم الأعلان عن دورة تدريبية في مصر لكل من يرغب في الحضور )*_​


----------



## متدرب هندسي (13 نوفمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي الفاضل المصري 
بيض الله وجهك ورزقك الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة نظير هذا الجهد
الذي قدمته والذي استفدت منه كثيرا في بداية حياتي العملية في محطات التوليد
ويكفي أن أقول لك أن كل ردودي عند المقابلة قبل التوظيف كانت من هذا الموضوع العملاق الذي كتبته أنت مشكورا*


----------



## متدرب هندسي (13 نوفمبر 2012)

ملاحظة 
أتمنى إكمال الموضوع حتى إنتهاء العمرة وتسليم وحدات التوليد لقسم التشغيل


----------



## AlaaRamzie (6 مايو 2013)

مشكور يا اخى وكنت عايز نتواصل مرة اخرى عن صيانة التربينات الغازية حيث يود اسئلة كثيرة مثل كيف يمكن تعويم عمود التربينة ؟ وكيف يتم عمل المحاذاة للقارنة coupling ؟


----------



## AlaaRamzie (6 مايو 2013)

يا اخى ارجو التواصل من جديد بخصوص الموضوع


----------



## المصري 00 (7 مايو 2013)

عزيزي المهندس علاء ارجوا المعذرة لعدم التواصل حيث انني في 
موسم الصيانة وتوجد لدي الشركة اكثر 
تربينة في الصيانة وسوف ابداء بإذن الله في التواصل معكم من جديد


----------



## فيضي سعد (18 يونيو 2013)

بعض الصور عن عملية تصليح التوربين الغازي


----------



## ميسرة حسن الصادق (16 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ المصري لك من الشكر اجزله والله موضوع جميل وربنا يتقبل منك 
للاسف هناك العديد من الصور والتي تحدثت عنها لم استطيع مشاهدتها - حتي الرابط لم يظهر اصلا - الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## زيد علي وتوت (21 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ المصري لك الشكر الجزيل في طرح موضوعاتك 
انا مهندس اعمل في قسم الصيانه المسؤول عن صيانه التوربينات الغازية نوع LM6000 pc من شركة GE
احببت ان اتشارك معك في بعض الموضوعات الخاصة بهذا النوع من التوربينات , هل عملت على مثل هذا النوع ؟؟
مع التقدير


----------



## عادل الموسوي (28 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالله مصطفى 67 (23 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم ......معلومات جدا قيمة ..اشكركم على هذا المنتدى الطيب والرائع


----------



## ايهاب الافريقى (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*معالجة الشروخ فى المسبوكات الزهر بنظام الخياطة المعدنية الميتالوك*

السلام عليكم السادة المهندسين والفنينى مقدم لسيادكم موضوع مهم بنسبة للشروخ فى المسبوكات الزهر والمعادن الخاصة المعرضة للضواغط الحرارية والاجهادات المختلفة والتى لايمكن اللحام فيها فيتم معالجتها بنظام الخياطة المعدنية الميتالوك دون تسخين الاجزاء الخاضة للصيانة ويتم عملية الاصلاح بفتح مجموعة من الثقاب بطريقة معينة ثم يتم وضع اقفال من معدن مخصص له قوة شد معرفة ثم يتم وضع مسمار لوقف عملية التسرب ومن مزايا الاصلاح فى موقع العمل لمحركات البحرية واجزائها ومعدات المصانع وانا فنى ولدى سابقة اعمال فى مجموعة واسعة من الصناعات الثقيلة والبحرية ​


----------



## ahmad8052 (22 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عندي بحث عن المعدل الحراري في محطات التوليد الغازية

اتمنا منكم ان اي احد لديه معلومة او بحث عن المعدل الحراري في المحطات الغازية ان يشاركنا فيه

من تعريف والاسباب المؤدية الى أرتفاعه


----------



## jehad_15568 (11 أبريل 2015)

الاخ الفاضل ، بارك الله فيك على هالمجهود الذى يشكر ، ما أود من حضرتك ان امكن عمل تجميع لما سبق فى شكل ملف واحد واعادة رفعه ككورس شامل وافى نظرا لوجود بعض الروابط التى لا تعمل كذلك فترات التباعد فى الشرح نظرا لظروف عملك ، ارجو ان ينال هذا الاقتراح الاهتمام ولك جزيل الشكر


----------

